# Ընդհանուր ֆորում > Հոգեբանություն և փիլիսոփայություն >  Վախ... Տագնապ... Ֆոբիա...

## Լէգնա

Տարբեր  թեմաներում  անընդհատ խոսվում է  վախի մասին ,ու ես խոսք  էի տվել  որ նյութ  կտեղադրեմ,ահա վերջացրի վերջապես  կրճատումները  ու մի  քանի մասնագիտական  բառերի հանումն,և տեղադրում  եմ,հույսով  եմ  չեք  ձանձրանա  կարդալիս: :Smile:

----------


## Լէգնա

Վախը  բացասական  հույզ  է,որն առաջանում  է  անհատի  կենսաբանական,սոցոլիական  կամ  հոգևոր   գոյությանը  սպառնացող  իրադրություններում:Այն որպես  ստվեր  մարդուն  ուղեկցել   է դեռ  անհիշելի  ժամանակներից:Վախ  ունեցել   է  նաև նախնադարյան  մարդը,որն  անընդհատ   ենթարկվում էր վտանգների:Բայց նրա  վախը  ուներ  բնազդային  բնույթ  և առաջանում  էր  կյանքին  սպառնացող  իրադրություններում:Հոգեկանի  զարգացմանը  զուգընթաց  վախը  ձեռք  է  բերում   սոցիալապես  միջնորդված բնույթ  և  սկսում  է  արտահայտել  բարոյա-էթիկական  զգացումների  և ապրումների  ողջ  գամման:Ներկայումս  մենք չենք  վախենում  կայծակից ու  ամպրոպից ,արևի ու լուսնի  խավարումներից,և դրանց  վերաբերում  ենք որպես  հետաքրքիր  երևույթների,բայց  այսօր մենք  վախ ենք  ապրում  տարբեր  հիվանդությունների, միայնության  կամ  ծերության  նկատմամբ:

*ՎԱԽ.ՏԱԳՆԱՊ.ՖՈԲԻԱ*

Վախ  ապրում  են  բոլոր մարդիկ,այն  բոլոր  հույզերից  ամենավտանգավորն  է:Ինտեսիվ  վախը  կարող  է  նույնիսկ  հասցնել  մահվան:Պրիմիտիվ  ազգերի  մոտ  հանդիպում  են  մահվան  դեպքեր  կապված  տաբուի  խախտման  հետ:Դա  այսպես  կոչված  Վուդուի  մահն  է,որը նկագրված  է  հայտնի   ֆիզիոլոգ  Քենոնի  աշխատություններում:Սուր  կատատոնիկ  շիզոֆրենիան   կարող  է  ավարտվել  մահով,որի  պատճառներըից  մեկը  հավանաբար վախն է:
  Կենդանին  կարող  է  վախենալ միայն կոնկրետ  վտանգերից,իսկ մարդը շնորհիվ  իր  երևակայության  վախենում  նաև  երևակայական  դժվարություններից,որոնք  ինքն  է  ստեղծում:Նրա բավական լավ  զարգացած  ուղեղը  ծնում  է  սատանաներ,հրեշներ,որոնք  թունավորում  են նրա գոյությունը:Ստեղծել  նոր  վախ  հեշտ  է,իսկ  սպանել  այն շատ դժվար `  դրա  աննյութական լինելու  հետևանքով:Սա  բավական  ակնհայտ  է  հավատքներում   և հետամնաց  ազգերի  պատկերացումներում:
  Վախը  հիմնված  է ինքնապահպանման  բնազդի  վրա,կրում է  պաշտպանական  բնույթ  և ուղեկցվում  է նյարդային  գործունեության,ֆիզիոլոգիական  փոփոխություններով,ինչը  ազդում  է  շնչառության  և պուլսի,զարկերակային  ճնշման  ու ստամոքսահյութի  արտազատման  վրա:Վտանգի  հասկացումը,դրա  գիտակցումը  ձևավորվում  է կյանքի  փորձի  և միջանձային  հարաբերությունների  արդյունքում,երբ  որոշ   անտարբեր  գրիռներ  աստիճանաբար  ձեռք  են բերում  վտանգի բնույթ:Նման  դեպքում,խոսում են  տրավմատիկ  փորձի  դրսևորման  մասին ` վախ,ցավ,հիվանդություն,կոնֆլիկտներ,անհաջողություններ  և այլն:
  Ամեն  մարդ ունի վախի  անհատականացված  տեսակներ,որը վերաբերում  է նրա անհատական  կենսակերպին,արտահայտում  է մարդու  անհատական  որակները,և այն տեղ ունի բոլոր  հասարակական  կառույցներում:Վախը  մեր  գիտակցության մեջ  առաջանում  է  շատ  վաղ `  որպես  զարգացման   անհրաժեշտ պայման  և աստիճանաբար  կորցնելով  հին ձևերը ` ստանում  է  նոր բովանդակություն:
  Նույնքան  հաճախ  ինչքան  վախը  հանդիպում  է նաև  տագնապ  արտահայտությունը,որը  վտանգի կանխազգումն  է,անհանգստության  վիճակը: Ավելի հաճախ  տագնապը  արտահայտվում  է  ինչ –որ  իրադարձության  սպասելիս,որը  դժվար  է  կանխագուշակել  և կարող  է  բերել  տհաճ  հետևանքների :Եթե  վախը  գիտակցության մեջ մարդու կյանքի  ու բարեկեցությանը  սպառնացող  կոնկրետ  վտանգի  աֆելտիվ  արտացոլումն  է, ապա  տագնապը  սպասվող  սպառնալիքի  սրված  զգայությունն  է:Ի տարբերություն  վախի, տագնապը  կարող  է  արտահայտվել  ուրախության  զգացումի  ձևով,որպես հաճելի  սպասում:Անհանգստության  զգացումը,կախված  երեխայի  անձի  հոգեկան  կառուցվածքից,կենսափորձից ,ծնողների  ու  հասակակիցների  հետ  հարաբերություններից,կարող  է  ձեռք բերել  ինչպես  տագնապի,այնպես  էլ  վախի  բնույթ:Այն մարդը,որը  գտնվում  է  անորոշ  իրավիճակներում,զգում  է  տագնապ,իսկ  այն մարդը,որը  վախենում  է  որոշակի  օբյեկտներից կամ  մտքերից,ապրում  է վախ :Իր  հերթին  վախը  կարելի  է  դիտել  որպես  տագնապի  դրսևորում  կոնկրետ,օբյեկտիվացված  ձևով ,եթե  տագնապը  ձեռք  է բերում  երկարատև  ընթացք:Անհանգստության  վիճակներում (տագնապալիություն  և  ահ) վախը  թաքնված  է  հոգեկանի  տարբեր  մութ  անկյուններում`  սպասելով  դրսևորման  հարմար պահի:Այն  անհանգստությունը,երբ  գերակշռում  է ահը,բնորոշ  են դանդաղելը,«միևնույն  տեղում  դոփելը»,խոսքը  անարտահայտիչ  է,մտածողությունը ` իներտ,ծանրություն  կա  սրտին:Ի  տարբերություն  դեպրեսիայի,չկա կարոտ,մահվան  մտքեր,պահպանվում  է  բավարար  ակտիվություն  կենսագործունեության  այն  ոլորտներում,որոնց  դեռ  չի  դիպչել  վախը:Իսկ  այն  անհանգստությունը,երբ  գերակշռում  է  տագնապիությունը,նկատվում  են  շարժողական  գրգռվածություն,անչափ  մեծ   հետաքրքրասիրություն  և ձգտում  զբաղվելու  ցանկացած  նույնիսկ  անօգուտ  գործունեությամբ:Բնորոշ  է  սպասումի  անտանելությունը,որը  դրսևորվում  է    շտապողականությամբ  և անհամբերությամբ:Խոսքի  տեմպը  արագացված  է,որը  երբեմն  կարող է  դրսևորվել  չղեկավարվող  բառերի  հոսքով:Հետևաբար  տագնապալիությունը  հիշեցնում  է  ինչ –որ  խոլերիկ,իսկ  վախկոտությունը` ֆլեգմատիկ  խառնվածքի  դրսևորում:
  Ֆոբիաների  տակ  հասկացվում  է  վախերի  տեսակ,որոնց  առաջացումը  պայմանավորված  չէ  որևէ  ռացիոնալ  պատճառով:Դրանք  կպչուն  ,ոչ ադեկվատ  կոնկրետ  բովանդակություն  վախի  ապրումներ  են,որոնք  առաջանում  են որոշակի  ֆոբիկ  իրադրությունում:Առաջին  հայացքից  ֆոբիաների  նշանները` շնչահեղձություն,կծկումներ  կոկորդում,արագացված  շնչառություն,էականորեն  չեն  տարբերվում  ռեալ  կամ  արդարացված  վախից:Իրականում  նրանց  միջև  կան  էական   տարբերություններ:Եթե  վախը  առաջանում է  բոլոր  մարդկանց  մոտ  և վերանում  է  ռեալ  վտանգի  անցնելուց  հետո,ապա  ֆոբիայի  դեպքում  մարդը,որպես  կանոն  հասկանում  է ,որ  իր  ռեակցիան  ոչնով  պայմանավորված  չէ  և նույնիսկ  անիկմաստ  է,ընդ որում  չի  դադարում  վախենալ:Բոլոր   հիմնված  վախերը  ակտիվ են.մարդը միշտ  փնտրում  է  ուղիներ  դրանցից  ազատվելու համար:Ֆոբիան  պասիվ զգացողություն է. Նման վախի  ենթարկված  մարդը  խուսափում  է  տհաճ  իրադրություններից,բայց չի ձգտում  ազատվել  իր  կպչուն  վիճակից,քանի որ  հոգու  խորքում հասկանում  է ,թե  ինչքան հարմար է գտնվել  վախի ենթակայության տակ,այսինքն  ֆոբիան  տալիս  է նրան  երկրորդական շահ:

----------


## Լէգնա

*ՎԱԽԵՐԻ  ԴԱՍԱԿԱՐԳՈՒՄԸ*

Գոյություն   ունի  վախերի  բազմաթիվ  դասակարգումներ :Ամենաընդհանուր  ձևով  վախերը  կարելի է  բաժանել  իրավիճակային  և անձային  վախերի:Իրավիճակային  վախը  առաջանում  է  անսովոր ,ծայրահեղ  վտանգավոր իրադրությունում,օրինակ`բնական  աղետ,շան  հարձակում,խմբում  խուճապի ժամանակ և այլն:Անձային  վախերը  պայմանավորված  են  մարդու  բնույթով,օրինակ`  նրա բարձր  կասկածամտությամբ:Իրավիճակային  և անձային վախերը  խառնվում  և  դրսևորուվում  են իրար հետ:
  Վախը  նաև լինում  է իրական ու երևակայական,սուր  և խրոնիկ:Ռեալ  և սուր  վախերը  պայմանվորված  են կոնկրետ  իրադրությամբ,իսկ  երևակայակնն  ու  խրոնիկը` անձի առանձնահատկություններով:
  Ճնայած  որ վախը ինտեսիվ  դրսևոչովող  հույզ է,պետք  է  տարբերակել  դրա  սովորական ,բնական  կամ  տարքային  և պաթոլոգիկ  մակարդակները:Սովորաբար  վախը  կարճատև  է,վերանում  է  տարիքի  հետ,չի  դիպչում անձի  խորքային  արժեքների,էականորեն  չի ազդում նրա բնավորության,շրջապատի  հետ  հարաբերությունների  վրա:Բացի  այդ  ունի նաև  պաշտպանական  նշանակություն,քանի որ թույլ է տալիս խուսափել  վախի  օբյեկտի  հետ  հանդիպումից:Բայց  պաթոլոգիկ  վախը  վկայում  է նրա  ծայրահեղ,դրամատիկ  դրսևորումների  մասին,երբ  բացակայում  է  գիտակցության  կողմից  դրա  վերահսկումը , ինչը  բերում  է  սոցիալական   դեզադապտացիայի: 
    Մեկ  այլ  դասակարգման  համաձայն   վախերը  լինում  են իրական  ու նևրոտիկ:Իրական  վախը  հասկանալի  է յուրաքնչյուրին,քանի որ հանդիսանում է ռեակցիա  վտանգի  ընկալմանը:Դա կարելի  է  դիտարկել  որպես  ինքնապահպանման  բնազդի   դրսևորում,որը  բնորոշ  է  կենդանի  էակներին:Նևրոտիկ  վախերը  կարող  են  դրսևորվել շուտ  և  շատ  տպավորվող  մարդկանց մոտ:Այս  տիպը  կարելի է բաժանել 3 խմբի:
1.	Ահ  կամ  ազատ  վախ, որը միշտ  կարող է կապված  լինել ցանկացած  հարմար  օբյեկտի  հետ:Նման  վիճակը  հոգեվերլուծողներին  անվանում  են  «սպասման  վախ»:Մարդիկ,որոնք  ենթարկվում  են դրան,միշտ  ամենահնարավոր  իրադրությունից  կանխատեսում  են  ամենասարսափելին:Բնավ  այս   գիծը  հիվանդագին  անվանել չի  կարելի,քանի  որ  իրականում  դա  վատատեսություն  է:«Սպասման  վախ»ի  առավել  մեծ  աստիճանը  կարող  է  փոխվել  նյարդային  հիվանդության ,ինչը  Զ.Ֆրեյդը  անվանում  է  «վախի  նևրոզ»:
2.	Վախի  երկրորդ ձևը կապված է  որոշակի  իրադրությունների  և օբյեկտների  հետ:Դրանք  վերը  նշված  ֆոբիաներ  են,որոնց  տեսակները  շատ  են:Հոգեմարմնական  բժշկության մեջ  հայտնի  են  ֆոբիաների  այնպիսի  տեսակներ,ինչպիսիք  են  նոզոֆոբիան`  ախտորոշման  վախը,կանցերոֆոբիան`  քաղցկեղով  հիվանադլու  վախը,կարդիոֆոբիան ` վախը  սրտի  ինֆարկտի  նկատմամբ,կլաուստրաֆոբիան`  փակ  տարածության  վախը և այլն:
3.	Նևրոտիկ  վախի  երրորդ  ձևը  առողջ  մարդկանց  մեծամասնության  կողմիցընկալվում  է որպես  ամենազարմանալի ,քանի որ  այստեղ  լիովին  բացակայում է  կապը  ահի  ու տագնապ առաջացնող  վտանգի   մեջ:Այս  վախը  օրինակ  առաջանում  հիստերիայի  ժամանակ  `  ուղեկցելով  հիստերիայի  սիմտոմները կամ  գրգռվածության  ցանկացած  պայմաններում,երբ  կարելի  է  սպասել  աֆեկտիվ  դրսևորումների :

----------


## Լէգնա

Առաջին  հայացքից  վախը  մարդուն միայն բացասակն   հույզեր  է  պատճառում ,սակայն  ինչպես  ամեն բան  բնությունում,վախի  հույզը ի սկզբանե  էվոլյուցիայի  պրոցեսում  առաջացել  է  օրգանիզմի  պաշտպանության  համար:Այն արյան մեջ   ադրենալինի  արտազատման   միջոցով  կարող է  մոբիլիզացնել   մարդու  ուժերը  ճգնաժամային իրավիճակներում:Բացի  այդ  վախը  օգնում  է վտանգավոր իրադրությունների լավ մտապահմանը,ինչը  մեկնաբանված  է  ամերիկացի  գիտնական Միլլերի  1951 թ.  Մկների  վրա կատարած  հետազոտություններում:Սակայն ոչ միշտ  են վախեցող  իրավիճակները մնում գիտակցության մեջ:Դրանք  հոգեբանական  պաշտպանության  դեպքերն են,երբ  վախեղոց  իրավիճակը  անցնում  է  անգիտակցական  և  հուզական  հիշողության  փոխարեն  տեղ  է գտնում  թվյացյալ  մոռացումը:
  Վախի  հաջորդ  կարևոր նշանակությունը այն է,որ մարդը հնարավորություն է ստանում  գործել ինֆորմացիայի  պակասի  պայմաններում: Այդ  դեպքում  վարքի  ստրատեգիան  թելադրում  է վախը:


ՎԱԽԻ  ՏԱՐԻՔԱՅԻՆ ԴԻՆԱՄԻԿԱՆ 
Տարբեր  քաղաքակրթություններում  երեխաները  զարգացման  ընթացքում  ապրում  են մի  շարք  ընդհանուր  վախեր` նախադպրոցական  տարիքում  մորից բաժանվելու,մթության  և կենդանիների  վախերը,6-8 տարեկանում ` մահվան  վախը և  այլն:Դա  ապացուցում  է  զարգացման  ընդհանուր  օրինաչափությունները,երբ զարգացող  հոգեկան  կառույցները  սոցիալական  գործոնների  ազդեցության տակ   գործոնների  ազդեցության տակ  հիմք են հանդիսանում  նույն  վախերի  առաջացման  համար:
*Հղիության շրջան և  ծննդաբերություն*   :Ինչպես  հայտնի  է,մարդու  հուզական  ոլորտի հիմքերը  դրվում  են դեռ  ներարգանդային  զարգացման  շրջանում,հետևաբար  անհանգստությունը,որն  ունենում  է կինը  հղիության ժամանակ,հանդիսանում  է  երեխայի  անհանգստության առաջին փորձը:
  Ըստ  հոգեվերլուծության (ֆրոյդ  Զ. Ռանկ  օ.) ծնվելու  ակտը  երեխայի  համար  հանդիսանում  է  այնքան  տրվմատիկ  իրադարձություն,որ իր ողջ  հետագա  կյանքում  նա փորձում  է  վերապրել  այդ  դեպքն  ու ազատվել  վախի  զգացողությունից:
*Կյանքի  առաջին տարին*  -  Իրական  կյանքում երեխան  հաճախ  հանդիսանում  է շատ   դժվարությունների  ու վտանգերի ,և կյանքի  փորձի  բացակայության  պայմաններում  առաջին  հայացքից  նորմալ  երևույթները  նրա մոտ  սարսափ   են  առաջացնում:Անձի  բնավորության կայացման  ամենակարևոր  շրջանը  մանկությունն  է:Ծնվելով,երեխան  ընկնում  է  անհասկանալի  աշխարհ,որի  հետ  շփման  առաջին   փորձերը  վառ  են,որ  մոռանալով իր մանկական  տպավորությունները,մարդը  զգում է  և գտնվում է նրանց  ազդեցության տակ  ողջ  իր հետագա  կայնքում:
  Երեխայի  կյանքի  առաջին  ամիսներին   անհանգստությունը հիմնականում  առաջանում  է  այն ժամանակ,երբ  չեն  բավարարում  կենսակարևոր   պահանջմունքները` սնունդ,քուն,ակտիվություն,ջերմություն և այլն,այսինքն ` այն ամնեը,ինչ  որոշում  է նորածնի  ֆիզիկական  և հուզական  շփումները,որի բավարարման  աստիճանը  մոր կողմից  ազդում  է  երեխայի  հուզական  զարգացման  և տոնուսի  վրա:Դրա  դրսևորման  առաջին  ձևը  երեխայի  պատասխան  ժպիտն  է:Երկրորդ  ամսում  առաջանում  է  աշխուժացման  կոմպլեքսը. Երեխան  անհանգստանում  է  մոր   բացակայության  ժամանակ  և նոր  շրջապատում:Մոր բացակայության դեպքում  անհանգստությունը  առավել  ցայտուն  է  դառնում 7,իսկ օտար դեմքերից  վախը 8-րդ  ամսում,ինչը վկայում  է,որ երեխան  տարբերակում է մոր դեմքը և  ընտրողական  վերաբերմունք է ցուցաբերում:Այսինքն  `  մոր բացակայությունը առաջին  տրավ,ատիկ  փորձն  է,որի  հետագա  ամրապնդումը  բերում  է միայնության  վախի  առաջացմանը  և  ընդհանուր  տագնապությանը :Xeloq: -րդ  ամսում  բարձրանում  է  երեխայի  զգայունակությունը  մոր ձայնի  ու երաժշտական  ձայների  նկատմամբ:
  Այսպիսով, 7-9  ամիսները  տագնապի  ու վախի զարգացման  համար  բավական  զգայուն  շրջան  են:Սկսած  14-րդ  ամսից  նկատվում  է  անհանգստության  պակասում  մոր  բացակայության դեպքում:Սա  նոր փորձի  կուտակման ,մտածողության ` որպես  ինտելեկտուալ-խոսքային  գործունեության  զարգացման  փուլն է:Ընդ  որում  պայպանվում  է  բարձր  զգայունակությունը  հարազատների  հուզական վիճակի  նկատմամբ:Առաջին  տարվա վերջում  մոր հուզական  կերպարը  այդքան   ամբողջականություն  էլ չի  պարունակում,ինչպես  ավելի  վախ  շրջանում:Այստեղ  մայրը  արդեն   ստիպված  է  որոշ  բաներ  արգելել  երեխային,ինչը  հակասում  է  երեխայի  մոտ  ստեղխված  հուզական  կերպարին  և նրա  հույզերի  ու ցանկությունների  անմիջական  արտահայտմանը:Այս  շրջանում  երեխային  տրված  ինքնուրույնության  հնարավորությունը,ազատությունը,ինչպես  նաև դրական վերաբերմունքը  վայր  ընկնելուն  և այլն,զարգացնում  է ինքնավստահություն,կամայնություն,երբ  քայլելու   փորձերից  և ընկնելուց  հետո  ,երեխան  շարունակում  է  պայքարել  «դժվարությունների դեմ»:
	Այստեղ  անփոխարինելի  դեր ունի  նաև հայրը:Եթե  նա խաղում  է  երեխայի  հետ,խրախուսելով  երեխայի  քայլերը,այլ ոչ  թե  ձգտում է  հրամաններ տալ և վարժեցնել իրեն  ցանակալի  ձևով,ապա  երեխայի  հուզական  կապը  հոր  հետ  ավելի  է   ամրապնդվում:Հակառակ  դեպքում  երեխան   սկսում  է վախենալ  ծնողների  սպասումների  չհամապատասխանելուց  և պատժվելուց:
	Այս  տարիքին  բնորոշ  են վախը  օտար  մարդկանցից,որոշ  անծանոթ  առարկաներից,ջրից,լողալուց:

----------


## Լէգնա

Այսպիսով  առաջին  տարին  սկիզբների  սկիզբն  է,կարևոր  էտապ  ողջ  հետագա  հուզական  զարգացման  ընթացքումն:
*1-3 տարեկան  հասակ:*   Այս  տարիքում  ինտենսիվ  զարգանում  են  գիտակցությունն  ու խոսքը, կոորդինացվում  են շարժումները,կատարելագործվում  են վարքի  հետազոտական  ձևերը,առաջանում  է  հաստատակամություն  դժվարություններ  հաղթահարելու  ժամանակ:2  տարեկանում  տեղի  է ունենում սեփական  ես-ի  գիտագցումը,սեռերի  միջև  տարբերությունների  հասկացումը:Նման  որակների  առաջացումը հնարավոր  է միայն  բարեկեցիկ ընտանիքներում,կոնֆլիկտների  ու  հուզական  լարվածության  բացակայության պայմաններւոմ:Հակառակ  դեպքում  երեխայի մոտ մեծանում է  տագնապությունը,լարվածությունը,ինչը  արտահայտում  է  ուտելիքից հրաժարվելու, քնի խանգարման,կենսախնդության  իջեցման  մեջ:այս  շրջանում  առաջանում  են նոր վախեր:Մղձավանջային  երազների  գլխավոր  դերակատարը  հիմնականում  հանդիսանում  է գայլը:Նրա  պատկերը  առաջ  է  գալիս  հեքիաթներ  լսելուց հետո,հատկապես այն երեխանների  մոտ ,որոնք վախենում   են հորից:Գայլը  ասոցացվում  է  ֆիզիկական  ցավի հետ,որն առաջանում  է  ենթադրվող  սուր  ատամներով  կծելու  ժամանակ:Սա  շատ  իրական  է,եթե  հաշվի  առնենք  այս  տարիքին  բնորոշ  վախը սրսկումների  և ցավի  նկատմամբ:4տարեկանի  ոմտ  երազներում  կարող  է  հայտնվել  նաև  հեքիաթային  ու մուլտ  այլ հերոսներ,ինչն   արտացոլում   է  երեխայի  ու մոր  ոչ  ադեկվատ  հարաբերությունները  մոր չափազանց  խիստ  լինելու  դեպքում:Ահա  թե ինչու 2և3  տարեկան  երեխաները  ծնողներին  խնդրում են սպանել  գայլին  ու մյուս  հերոսներին  սարսափելի  երազներից  ազատվելւո  համար :Նման  խնդրանքները  չպետք  է  աչքաթող  անել  և հաշվել   դատարկ   քմահաճույքներ,քանի որ  վերոհիշյալները,ապրելով  երեխայի  ենթագիտակցության  մեջ,միշտ  վկայում  են ինչ –որ  տագնապալի   երևույթների մասին,որոնք   որպես  կանոն  պայմանավորված  են մեծահասակների  հետ  փոխհարաբերություններվ:
	Այս  տարիքին  բնորոշ  են հատկապես  վախը  մոր  հետ բաժանվելուց,որոշ  առարկաներից,հեքիաթային հերոսներից  և  գիշերային  վախերը:
*3-5	տարեկան  հասակ:*  Սա  ես-ի  հուզական  ամբողջականացման  շրջանն  է :Զգացմունքները  արդեն  նշվում  են  բառերով,արտահայտված  է  ձգտումը  հասկանալուն,վստահությանը,այլ  մարդկանց  հետ մոտիկությանը: Ձևավորվում  է  «մենք»  հասկացությունը,որի  տակ երեխան  ենթադրում  է սկզբում  իրեն  ու   ծնողներին ,հետո  իրեն ու  հասակակիցներին :Ձևավորվում  են  մի շարք  էթիկական կատեգորիաներ,այդ  թվում  նաև  մեղքի  զգացողությունը  և  էմպաթիան:Մեծանում է  երեխայի  ինքնուրույնությունը,ֆանտազիան  է  զարգանում ,դրա  հետ մեկտեղ նաև  երևակայական  վախերի  հավանականությունը:
Բնորոշ  են միայնության ,մթի  ու փակ  տարածության,ծնողների  կամ  այլ   մեծահասակի բղավելու  վախերը:Երեխան  վախենում  է միայնակ  քնելուց,անընդհատ  կանչում  է  մորը,ստիպում է,որ լույսը  վառ  թողնեն,իսկ  դուռը  `կիսաբաց :Անհանգստությունը  կարող է  նաև  ավելանալ մղձավանջային  երազներ  սպասելուց:Ծնողները  պետք է  պրոբլեմ  չսարքեն  նման  տարիքային  վախերից,ճիշտ  ժամանակին  հանգստացնեն  երեխաներին,նորւբ  խոսեն  նրանց  հետ  և հատկապես  զբաղվեն  երեխաների հետ ցերեկը,որ քնելու  ժամանակ  չառաջանան  ավելորդ  նևրոտիկ  պահանջներ:
	Երեխան   կարող  է  վախենալ   փակ  տարածությունից,հատկապես  եթե  մնում  է մենակ  կամ  փակվում   է  որևէ    սենյակում   որպես  պատիժ:Նման  «դաստիրակչական  միջոցառումները »  բազմաթիվ  շեղումների  հիմք  կարող   են  ծառայել ` կակազություն , և  նյարդային  տիկեր  և այլն :
*5-7 տարեկան  հասակ  :*Այս  շրջանի  կարևոր  գծերից  մեկը  հանդիսանում  է  աբստրակտ	մտածողությանզարգացումը,ընդհանրություննների ,դասակարգումների  կարողությունը ,ժամանակի  ու  տարածության  կատեգորիաների  գիտակցումը :5-7
տարեկանում  առաջատար  է հանդիսանում մահվան  վախը:Նրա  առաջացումը  նշանակում  է  ժամանակի  ու  տարածության  մեջ  տեղի  ունեցող  տարիքային  փոփոխությունների  անդառնալիության   գիտագցում:Այսպես ,թե  այնպես  կարող  է  արտահայտվել  այն դեպքում  ,եթե  ծնողները  երեխայից  պահանջում  են ավելի  մեծ ինքնուրույնություն  ,քան  ինքը  ունակ  է:մահվան  վախը  բարոյական – էթիկական  կատեգորիա  է, որ  նշում  է  զգացմունքների  հասունության ,խորության  մասին , ու այդ  պատճառով  առավել  արտահայտված  է  հուզականորեն  զգայուն  և տպավորվող  երեխաների  մոտ ,որոնք ունակ  են  աբստրակտ  մտածելու:Ըստ  հետազոտությունների ,մահվան  վախը  սերտ  կապված է հարձակման ,մթի ,երազային  հերոսների ,հիվանդությունների  և ծնողների  մահվան ,մղձավանջային  երազների  ,կենդանիների  ,աղետների ,կրակի ,հրդեհի  ու պատերազմների  վախերի   հետ:Վերջին 6  վախերը  տիպիկ  են հատկապես  բարձր  նախադպրոցական  տարիքի  երեխաների  համար:
   Այս  տարիքին  բնորոշ  է  նաև  ուշանալու  վախը ,որը  հիվանդագին  սրացած  է  ու չլուծվող  ներքին  անհանգստության  սիմպտոմ  է ,այսինքն  նյարդային   տագնապություն  ,երբ  անցյալում  վախեցնում է ,ապագան  տագնապ  է  ներշնչում ,իսկ ներկան  անհանգստացնում :Մահվան  վախի    դրսևորման  նևրոտիկ  ձևը  հանդիսանում  է վարակվելու  վախը:Սովորաբար  մեծերի  կողմից  ներշնչված  հիվանդությունների  վախ  է,որոնցից  ըստ  իրենց  խոսքերի  կարելի  է  մահանալ:

----------


## Լէգնա

*7-11 տարեկան  հասակ:* Այս  տարիքի  երեխաներին  բնորոշ  է  եսակենտչոնության  պակասումը  և  անձի  սոցիոկենտրոնության  մեծացումը: Դպրոցականի  սոցիալական դիրքը  նրա   վրա  մեծ  պատասխանատվության ,պարտքի ,պարտակա-
նության  զգացողություն  է  դնում ,ինչը  ազդում  է  անձի  բարոյական  կողմերի  զարգացմանը:Սա  արտահայտվւմ  է  ծնողների մահվան  վախի  սրացման  մեջ:Եթե մինչդպրոցական  հասակում  գերակշռում  են ինքնապահպանման  բնազդի  հետ կապված  վախերը ,ապա  այս  ժամանակ  առաջանում  են սոցիալական  վախեր ,որոնցից  գերակշռում  է վախը   չլինել  այն,ում  մասին այդքան խոսում  են  ու հարգում ,գնահատում  և հասկանում են:Այլ կերպ  ասած ,դա  շրջապատող  իրականության  սոցիալական  պահանջներին  չհամապատասխանող  վախն  է :
 Այս  տարիքի  կենտրոնական  գոյացությունը  խիղճն  է,որը  սերտ կապված  է մեղքի  զգացողության  հետ :Նախորդ  փուլերում  դիտարկված  չհասցնելու ,ուշանալու  վախերը  արտահայտում   են մեղքի  զգացողությամբ,երբ  երեխան   քննադատվում  է 
մեծահասակների կողմից :
  Գոյություն  ունի «դպրոցական  ֆոբիա»  հասկացությունը ,ինչը  ենթադրում է որոշ  երեխաներին  հետապնդող  վախը  դպրոց  հաճախելուց:Շատ հաճախ  խոսքը  ոչ  այդքան  դպրոց  մտնելու  ,վախի մասին  է,որքան  ծնողներից բաժանվելու ,տանից  գնալու  վախը ,որոնց  հետ  երեխան  սերտորեն  կապված  է:Սովորաբար  դպրոց   հաճախելու  վախ  չեն ունենում  ինքնավստահ  ,սիրված ,ակտիվ  և  հետաքրքասեր  երեխաները,որոնք  ձգտում  են  ինքնուրույն  լուծել  ուսման  դժվարությունները  և հասակակիցների  հետ  փոխհարաբերությունները: Հաճախ  այս  ֆոբիան  ավելի  սրում  են ծնողները ,երբ  փորձում  են ստուգել  երեխայի  գրած  ու կարդացած  ցանկացած  տառ ,իսկ սխալի դեպքում  երեխան  սկսում  է վախենալ  մոր  բացասական  վերաբերմունքից,ինչը տեղափոխվում  է  ուսուցչի  նկատմամբ  վախի  և  արգելակում  է  երեխայի  կամքը  ամենապատասխանատու  պահերին:Հաճախ  դպրոցական  ֆոբիան  պայմանավորված  է լինում  հասակակիցների   հետ կոնֆլիկտներով  նրանց կողմից ֆիզիկական ագրեսիայի  դրսևորման  ժամանակ:Սա  ավելի  նկատելի  է հաճախակի  հիվանդացող  ու թուլակազմ  տղաների  մոտ ,  ,հատկապես  նոր դպրոց  տեղափոխվելու  ժամանակ  երբ  արդեն  առկա է  ուժերի  ներդասարանային  բաշխում :
 Դպրոցական  վախերի  կողքին  այս  տարիքին  բնորոշ  է նաև  աղետների  վախը  ` փոթորիկ ,ջրհեղեղ ,երկրաշարժ:Այն պատահական  չէ,քնաի որ արտացոլում  է այս  տարիքին  բնորոշ մտածողության տիպը ` հակվածությունը մտածելու  իրադրարձությունների «ճակատագրական » հոսքին ,խորհրդավոր երևույթներին ,սնոտիապաշտություններին :
*11-16  տարեկան  հասակ :*  Սա  պատասխանատու  շրջան  է  աշխարհայացքի,հարաբերություններիհամակարգի ,հետաքրքրությունների ,հակումների  ու  ինքնագնահատականը  ,որը  անխուսափելիորեն  կապված է  ինքնահարգանքի ,ինքնավստահության  հետ :Այս  շրջանում  պատանիները  վախենում  են ոչ միայն  հոգեբանական  ,այլ նաև  ֆիզիկական փոփոխություններից:Փոփոխությունների  վախը  ունի նաև ֆիզիոլոգիական հիմնավորում ,քանի որ  սեռականա զարգացման  շրջանում  տեղի  են ունենում  օրգանիզմի  փոփոխություններ:
 Բնորոշ  են մահվան վախը,հիվանդանալու,աղետների  վախերը:Վերջին երկուսը  գերակշռում են աղջիկների մոտ :պատանեկան  հասակը  աղջիկների  մոտ ավելի  լեցուն է վախերով ,ինչը արտացոլում  է նրանց  հակվածությունը  վախերին ընդհանրապես :
  Բոլոր վախերը պայմանականորեն  կարելի  է  բաժանել  բնական  ու սոցիալական  վախերի :Բնական  վախերը  հիմնված   են ինքնապահպանման  բնազդի  վրա ,և բացի  իրենց  ու ծնողների     մահվան  վախից  ներառում    են  նաև   վախը  ստվերներից ,կենդանիներից ,շարժվող  տրանսպորտներից,աղետներից ,բարձրությունից,խորությունից,հրդեհից,արյունից,սրսկումներից ,բժիշկներից  և այլն,իսկ  սոցիալական  վախերը  դրանք  միայնության  ,որոշ մարդկանց ,չհասցնելու ,ուշանալու ,զգացմունքներին  չտիրապետելու ,հասակակիցների  կողմից  պատժվելու  վախերն  են :Այս  շրջանում  ի տարբերություն  տղաների ,աղջիկների մոտ  վախերը  շատ  լավ թաքնվում  են :Դրանց առկայությունը  հիմնականում  խոսում  է իրեն  պաշտպանել  չկարողանալու  մասին ,անվստահության մասին :
 Վախը  նոր, հասուն մարմնի նկատմամբ  բերում  է նրան ,որ երիտասարդը  սկսում  է մի  կողմից  ուսումնասիրել  այն ,իսկ մյուս կողմից  `  դրա նկատմամբ  զգալ ամոթ ,գրգռվածություն  ,չընդունելու  զգացում  :Նման  ամբիվալենտ  զգացմունքները պատճառ են դառնում  հակասական  հուզական դրսևորումների ,որոնք բերում  են անհանգստության ,տագնապլիության  առաջացմանը:
  բոլոր  պատանեկան  ֆոբիաների  պատճառը  առաջին  հերթին  հանդիսանում  են հենց  փոփոխությունները սեռական ոլորտում  հասունացման շրջանում :Առանձնացվում են   այնպիսի  վախեր ինչպիսիք  են օրագրեր  կարդալու  վախը ,ծխելու ,ալկոհոլ  օգտագործելու մասին  ծնողների իմանալու  վախը ,մաստուրբացիայով  զբաղվելու  վախը և այլն :

----------


## Bonita

Ես սարսափելի վախենում եմ`մթությունից / երբ մենակ եմ / ,ինչպես նաև` 
բոմժերից ...
անտուն,թափառական շներից ...
խմած վարորդներից...

 Եվ դա դեռ ամենը չէ...

----------


## Riddle

> Տարբեր  թեմաներում  անընդհատ խոսվում է  վախի մասին ,ու ես խոսք  էի տվել  որ նյութ  կտեղադրեմ,ահա վերջացրի վերջապես  կրճատումները  ու մի  քանի մասնագիտական  բառերի հանումն,և տեղադրում  եմ,հույսով  եմ  չեք  ձանձրանա  կարդալիս:


Նախ շատ շնորհակալ եմ թեմայի համար: Երևի արդեն նկատել ես, որ այն ինձ շատ է հետաքրքրում: :Blush:   Բերված նյութերը կարդացի մեծ հետաքրքրությամբ: Ապլես: :Hands Up:

----------


## Լէգնա

> Նախ շատ շնորհակալ եմ թեմայի համար: Երևի արդեն նկատել ես, որ այն ինձ շատ է հետաքրքրում:  Բերված նյութերը կարդացի մեծ հետաքրքրությամբ: Ապլես:


Խնդլեմ,կարծում  էիր մոռացել  էի,որ խոսք եմ տվել  :Smile:

----------


## Riddle

> Ես սարսափելի վախենում եմ`մթությունից / երբ մենակ եմ / ,ինչպես նաև` 
> բոմժերից ...
> անտուն,թափառական շներից ...
> խմած վարորդներից...
> 
>  Եվ դա դեռ ամենը չէ...


Հիմա էլ ժամանակն է, որ ես ասեմ. «Ոնց եմ ես քեզ հասկանու՜մ...» :Wink:

----------


## Աբելյան

վախենում եմ.

Բարձրությունից, 
Շներից,
Կռիսներից,
Մեղուներից,
Զզվելի միջատներից
և այլն

----------


## Լէգնա

> վախենում եմ.
> 
> Բարձրությունից, 
> Շներից,
> Կռիսներից,
> Մեղուներից,
> Զզվելի միջատներից
> և այլն


այ ,որ  էն և այլնն  էլ ասես,էլ չես վախենա :Smile:

----------


## John

Վախենում եմ խաբվելուց,դավաճանվելուց ու Համալսարան Չընդունվելուց,իսկ մնացած վախերս արդեն հաղթահարել եմ…

----------


## Firegirl777

Իմ մտքերից ահավոր վախենում եմ

----------


## Լէգնա

> Իմ մտքերից ահավոր վախենում եմ



բայց  դրանց  սիրում  ես՞

----------


## Firegirl777

Չէ հեչ չեմ սիրում

----------


## Լէգնա

Ինչպես  թե,դու չես  սիրում քո մտքերը, ու  նրանք մեկից ավելի  այցելու են քեզ՞

----------


## Firegirl777

Դե օրինակ եթե սարսափ կինո եմ նայել, կամ էլ օրվա ընթացքում ինչ որ վատ դեպք է պատահել, ապա հաստատ այդօրը ինձ այնքան վատ մտքեր կայցելեն, որ  չեմ իմանա ուր փախչել

----------


## Լէգնա

> Դե օրինակ եթե սարսափ կինո եմ նայել, կամ էլ օրվա ընթացքում ինչ որ վատ դեպք է պատահել, ապա հաստատ այդօրը ինձ այնքան վատ մտքեր կայցելեն, որ  չեմ իմանա ուր փախչել



աաա,կպչուն  մտքերի մասին է  խոսքը,երբ ինչ-որ  ստրեսի  պատճառով հայտնվում են  գանգումդ,ուղղակի  դրա  հակառակ կողմից արի,ու  անցնում է,արդեն իրենք  չեն իմանում ուր փախչեն,ասենք   ,ինչ միտք կոնկրետ՞վատ,դրան  հակառակ կողմից նայիր,գուցե  վատը չէ՞

----------


## Firegirl777

օկ կփորձեմ, գուցե ինչ որ բան ստացվի

----------


## Լէգնա

> օկ կփորձեմ, գուցե ինչ որ բան ստացվի


հաստատ  ստացվելու  է,ու դու  էլ ինձ  մեեեծ  մագարիչ  ես անելու  :Tongue:

----------


## Riddle

Լեգ, ու վե՞րջ: Վախի տարիքային դինամիկան կանգ առավ 11-16 տարեկանների վրա: Մի քիչ էլ էլի առաջ գնա: :Blush:

----------


## Լէգնա

> Լեգ, ու վե՞րջ: Վախի տարիքային դինամիկան կանգ առավ 11-16 տարեկանների վրա: Մի քիչ էլ էլի առաջ գնա:


..սպասիր  տեսնեմ  ինչն եմ առանձնացնում,բայց  արի քեզ  տամ  Պետրովսկին կարդա  հա,,,,դե  դրանից  հետո,վախ  չի  է,,,սարսափ ա  :LOL:

----------


## Riddle

> ..սպասիր  տեսնեմ  ինչն եմ առանձնացնում,բայց  արի քեզ  տամ  Պետրովսկին կարդա  հա,,,,դե  դրանից  հետո,վախ  չի  է,,,սարսափ ա


Իսկ ինչի՞ մասին է:

Հ.Գ. տեսնես ես քեզ ինչ էի արել :Think:

----------


## Լէգնա

> Իսկ ինչի՞ մասին է:
> 
> Հ.Գ. տեսնես ես քեզ ինչ էի արել


ոնց ինչի,վախի մասին չես ուզում՞Պետրովսկու  Հոգեբանություն  գրքում  առանձին թեմա կա…
հ.գ.հենց էտա բան չես արել է :Tongue:

----------


## Riddle

> ոնց ինչի,վախի մասին չես ուզում՞Պետրովսկու  Հոգեբանություն  գրքում  առանձին թեմա կա…
> հ.գ.հենց էտա բան չես արել է


Իսկ ինչո՞ւ «վախ չի է… սարսափ ա»: :Think:

----------


## Լէգնա

Քանի  որ տասնվեցից  հետո,այն ամենից որ վախենում  էին մանկուց,էդ  տարիքում սարսափում են :Smile:  
Ժող վախենալ պետք չէ,ոչնչից,դրանք ուղղակի դրան չարժեն :Smile:

----------

aragats (26.02.2011)

----------


## Riddle

> Քանի  որ տասնվեցից  հետո,այն ամենից որ վախենում  էին մանկուց,էդ  տարիքում սարսափում են


Հանդիպելու դեպքում կտաս, չէ՞: 
Հա, եթե մազոխիզմին նվիրված գրականություն ունես, դա էլ: :Angel:

----------


## Լէգնա

> Հանդիպելու դեպքում կտաս, չէ՞: 
> Հա, եթե մազոխիզմին նվիրված գրականություն ունես, դա էլ:


ագա,եթե ուզում  ես  , :Smile:  
մազոխիզմին՞՞՞ :Xeloq:  ,իմ օրագիրը տամ,երևի քեզ հերիք  է  :Tongue:

----------


## Լէգնա

Վախենում եմ մի օր արթնանալ և չլինել:
Վախենում եմ մի օր միայնակ լինել:
Վախենում եմ չհասկացված լինելուց:
Վախենում եմ Մահից վախենալ:
Վախենում եմ խաբել-խաբվելուց:
Վախենում եմ մարդուն չսիրել:
Վախենում եմ ինձ չունենալ:
Վախենում եմ ինձ խղջալուց:
Վախենում եմ ինձ ատելուց:
Վախենում եմ երազ չունենալուց:
Վախենում եմ երազով ապրելուց:
Վախենում եմ ինձ հակասվելուց:
Վախենում եմ ինձանից:
Վախենում եմ շարունակություն չունենալուց:
Վախենում եմ արևը մայր մտնի,բայց էլ չծագի:
Վախենում եմ լուսինը աչքերումս այլևս չտեսնելուց:
Վախենում եմ հոգիս ծով չզգալուց:
Վախենում եմ երակներումս կրակի հանգչումից:
Վախենում եմ տիեզերքը իմ մեջ չունենալուց:
Վախենում եմ հողիս ժայթքումից:
Վախենում եմ մթությունը չսիրելուց:
Վախենում եմ բարձրություն չտեսնելուց:
Վախենում եմ թռչելիս,թևեր չունենալ:
Վախենում եմ խոսեմ,բայց չլսեն:
Վախենում եմ արձագանքս պաշտելուց:
Վախենում եմ որ չսիրվեմ,այլ պաշտվեմ:
Վախենում եմ կորելուց,բայց ոչ մեռնելուց:
Վախենում եմ ինձ էլ չտեսնել:
Վախենում եմ մարդ չտեսնելուց:
Վախենում եմ հարազատիս արգելքից:
Վախենում եմ Ստի անհրաժեշտությունից:
Վախենում եմ ժամանակը կորցնելուց:
Վախենում եմ հոգու ծերացումից:
Վախենում եմ սաղ-սաղ թաղվելուց:
Վախենում եմ գերեզման չունենալուց:
Վախենում եմ չսիրելուց:
Վախենում եմ հիվանդությունից:
Վախենում եմ հոգու դատարկությունից:
Վախենում եմ հոգու աղքատությունից:
Վախենում եմ անկատարությունից:
Վախենում եմ անդեմությունից:
Վախենում եմ անսեռությունից:
Վախենում եմ անօդ միջավայրից:
Վախենում եմ պանդխտությունից:
Վախենում եմ օտարացումից:
Վախենում եմ երկնքի ճաքից:
Վախենում եմ երկնի ծածանումից:
Վախենում եմ իրականությունից:
Վախենում եմ անոտ վազելուց:
Վախենում եմ նայել- չտեսնելուց:
Վախենում եմ մարդկային լռությունից:
Վախենում եմ մարդկային ոռնումից:
Վախենում եմ մարդկային լափից:
Վախենում եմ մարդկային կենդանի լեշից:
Վախենում եմ մարդկային ոհմակից:
Վախենում եմ հորիզոն չտեսնելուց:
Վախենում եմ տեղում դոփելուց:
Վախենում եմ ամեն ինչին հասնելուց:
Վախենում եմ չերևալուց:

Վախենում եմ այս ամենը կորցնել,...և այլև չվախենալ:

----------


## Լէգնա

Այսպիսի  և  այլ  այնպիսի  վախեր ունեմ,,թե չէ,,մթություն,,,կայծակ,....եսիմ է:լ ինչ,,վաղուց  արդեն դրանք են ինձնից վախենում :Wink:

----------


## Firegirl777

:Shok:   :Shok:   :Shok:   լավ կլինի ջանս,  :Wink:

----------


## Լէգնա

> լավ կլինի ջանս,


 :LOL:   :LOL:   :LOL:  ,,իսկ  ով ասեց,որ վատ  է լինելու  :Wink:  ,ջանդ

----------


## PoeT

Հոփ, հիմա սկսեմ ես։ 

1. Վախենում եմ շատ փոքր տեղերից, որտեղ ասենք չեմ կարող ուղղել ոտքերս, կամ չեմ կարող կանգնել, օրինակ ՅԱՇԻԿՆԵՐԻՑ, բայց ասենք երկաթից, ու նենց, որ բանալիով փակեն, ու գնան:

2. Վախենում եմ մեծ չափսերից։ Ցանկացած բան, որ ունի շաաաատ մեծ չափսեր, ես դրանից վախենում եմ։ Օրինակ Սևանը, շաաատ մեծ է, ու ես նրանից վախենում եմ։ Տեղեր կան, որտեղից Սևանը մի քիչ վերևից է երևում, ու ես վախենում եմ։ Նույնիսկ ժամանակին վախենում էի Բյուրականի աստղադիտակներից, շատ մեծ էն։ Բայց ասենք արձաններից չեմ վախենում։ Մի խոսքով դեռ չգիտեմ ոչ մեկին ով վախենա սենց բաներից։ Կարծում եմ հոգեբան Լեգնան կպատմի ինձ այս վախի մասին։
––––––––––––––––––––––––––––––––––––––––––––––  –––––––––––––––––
3. Վախենում եմ լավ երաժշտությունից, կարողա մի օր նենց տանի, որ գնամ ինձ գցեմ։ լօօօլ

4. Վախենում եմ VIDEO CARD իցս, շատա տաքանում, կարողա մի օր հալի, ու ես առանց կոմպի մնամ։ Չնայած ՎԻՆՏԻԼԱՏՌ եմ դրել։

----------


## Լէգնա

Հոգեբան  Լեգնան   այդ  վախի մասին քեզ  ինչ պատմի,,լավ էլ գիտես :Tongue:  ...
իսկ ես սիրում  եմ նեղ  տեղեր,,,որ սենց  սեղմված  ես,,,մի  ձևի  փոքր,,ու հիշում ես  մորդ  արգանդը...դա ինձ դուր է գալիս...
հոգեբան Լեգնան  մի  ամիս  արձակուրդ  է....որ գա,կասեմ  քեզ  գրանցի :Wink:

----------


## Koms

վախ, կամ ֆոբիա, չեմ պատկերացնում որեւէ մեկին, որ այդ երեւույթի հետ առնչություն չունենա, բոլորս էլ ունենք որոշակի ֆոբիաներ , դե առանց դրա չի էլ լինի երեւի,.. բայց լինում է նաեւ, որ կարողանում ես հաղթահարել այս կամ այն ֆոբիան,..  :Xeloq:  
գուցե հոգեբան Լեգնան կասի, թե դա ինչպես են անվանում՝ "հաղթահարել ֆոբիան",.. - երեւի՝ "փուլային անցումային ետադարձ ուղղաձիգ տրանսֆորմացիա"..  :Wink:

----------


## Լէգնա

Աղջի  հոգեբան  Լեգնա, :LOL:  մի հատ  էլ  ձեռի  հետ  ասա  էլի,թե  ինչո՞ւ  են  ակումբում ուզեռ  Լեգնային  շաաաատ  սիրում :Xeloq:   :Blush:

----------


## Koms

> Աղջի  հոգեբան  Լեգնա, մի հատ  էլ  ձեռի  հետ  ասա  էլի,թե  ինչո՞ւ  են  ակումբում ուզեռ  Լեգնային  շաաաատ  սիրում


դե երեւի դա էլ կոչվումա՝ "պատճառահանգամանքային համապարփակ տրանսֆորմացիա",..  :Wink:

----------


## Riddle

Այս վերջերը սկսել եմ երկրաշարժից վախենալ: Մանավանդ գիշերները:

----------


## Լէգնա

> Այս վերջերը սկսել եմ երկրաշարժից վախենալ: Մանավանդ գիշերները:


Լավ էլի  Ռիդ :Angry2:  
ախար..եկրաշարժից բա մարդ կվախենա,եթե  հրեշտակդ քո հետ է միշտ,էլ ինչ վախ :Love:   :Blush:

----------


## Mag!

ես ինձ ամենազոր եմ պատկերացնում  :Tongue: 
  ու վախենում եմ ինքս ինձնից, իմ հնարավորություններից....

----------


## Riddle

> Լավ էլի  Ռիդ 
> ախար..եկրաշարժից բա մարդ կվախենա,եթե  հրեշտակդ քո հետ է միշտ,էլ ինչ վախ


Վախենում եմ, որ բարձրահարկը փլվի, եմ մնամ փլատակների տակ, ու համառորեն չմեռնեմ:

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

Ես վախենում եմ միայն այն ժամանակ, երբ Աստծո ներկայության մեջ չեմ:

----------


## Esmeralda

Ես միայն գիշերն եմ վախենում.... ու միայն այն ժամանակ, երբ դրանից մեկ տարի/կամ ավելի շատ/ առաջ ընկած ժամանակում սարսափ ֆիլմ եմ նայել...
կյանքում երեք սարսափ ֆիլմ եմ նայել... մեկը վեց տարեկանում, մեկը կես տարի առաջ... իսկ վերջինն այնքան էլ սարսափ ֆիլմ չէր... պարզապես կային վախենալու պահեր... իրականոթյուն էր.... գուցե տեսել եք "Սղոց"... :Sad:  
ահավոր վախենում եմ... ամեն քնելուց առաջ պահարաններն ու մահճակալիս տակը ստուգում եմ..... :Sad:  
դա կանցնի??????????????? :Sad:

----------


## Arisol

Իսկ ես վախենում եմ ծղրիդներից... մի քանի անգամ ինձ վրա են թռել… այդ ժամանակ ահավոր հիստերիայի մեջ եմ հայտնվում…Ճիշտ է, արդեն երկու տարի է ինչ չեմ առնջվում նրանց հետ ու կարծում եմ, որ հիմա փոխվել եմ և ավելի հանգիստ կվերաաբերվեմ, եթե ինձ վրա ցատկեն, բայց… Վախենում եմ նաև սարդերից ու այլ միջատներից… Ոչ, ես կարող եմ նրանց ուշադիր նայել շատ կարճ հեռավորության վրա, բայց եթե հանկարծ մաշկս կպնի… :Shok:   ահավոր հիստերիայի մեջ եմ հայտնվում, բայց չգիտեմ ՝ վա՞խ է դա, թե՞ զզվանք…
Վախենում եմ նաև, որ մարդիկ սխալ կարծիք կազմեն իմ մասին…

----------


## Milla

Ես վախենում եմ հիմար մարդկանցից: :Smile:  
Իսկ ամենից շատ...վախենում եմ մենակությունից… :Sad:

----------


## Ֆելո

ամենաշատը վախենում եմ....... ատամնաբույժերից. ուրիշ վախեր ոնց որ թե չունեմ

----------


## Ուլուանա

Մի ժամանակ ես էլ էի ատամնաբույժներից վախենում։ Հիշում եմ, երբ մեր դպրոցի ատամնաբույժին փողոցում էլ, որ տեսնեի, անմիջապես սիրտս թուլանում էր։ Էլ չեմ ասում, որ մի անգամ դպրոցում փախել եմ ատամնաբույժի մոտից։ :Tongue:   :LOL:   Իսկ ատամնաբուժական աթոռին նստեցնելու համար ինձ հարկավոր էր ժամերով համոզել։ :Blush:  
Բայց այդ վախը հիմա լրիվ անցել է։ :Smile:

----------


## Լէգնա

> ....դա կանցնի???????????????


ամպայման :Smile:  ,եթե միայն դու ուզես,և ինքդ հասկանաս  ու ըմբռնես ,որ  վախենալ բնավ հարկավոր չէ  :Smile:

----------


## Esmeralda

Լեգնա ջան.... շատերն են այդպես ասում ինձ.... բայց վախս չի անցնում.... բայց ես հույս ոնեմ, որ կանցնի, քանի որ մի բան եմ նկատել.... երբ կողքիս լինում է ինձնից վախկոտ մարդ... ես այնքան քաջ եմ դառնում, որ կարող եմ գիշերա կեսին դուրս գալ ու գնալ խանութ...
Գուցե իմ վախենալու պատճառն այն է, որ միշտ իմ կողքին եղել է մի մարդ, որն ինձնից անվա՞խ է....

----------


## Ֆելո

> Մի ժամանակ ես էլ էի ատամնաբույժներից վախենում։ Հիշում եմ, երբ մեր դպրոցի ատամնաբույժին փողոցում էլ, որ տեսնեի, անմիջապես սիրտս թուլանում էր։ Էլ չեմ ասում, որ մի անգամ դպրոցում փախել եմ ատամնաբույժի մոտից։   Իսկ ատամնաբուժական աթոռին նստեցնելու համար ինձ հարկավոր էր ժամերով համոզել։ 
> Բայց այդ վախը հիմա լրիվ անցել է։


Իսկ ո՞նց ես անցկացրել :Xeloq:

----------


## Riddle

> Լեգնա ջան.... շատերն են այդպես ասում ինձ.... բայց վախս չի անցնում.... բայց ես հույս ոնեմ, որ կանցնի, քանի որ մի բան եմ նկատել.... երբ կողքիս լինում է ինձնից վախկոտ մարդ... ես այնքան քաջ եմ դառնում, որ կարող եմ գիշերա կեսին դուրս գալ ու գնալ խանութ...
> Գուցե իմ վախենալու պատճառն այն է, որ միշտ իմ կողքին եղել է մի մարդ, որն ինձնից անվա՞խ է....


Իսկ ինձ մոտ ճիշտ հակառակն է: :Smile:   Ուժեղ մարդկանց մոտ չեմ վախենում, որովհետև պաշտպանված եմ զգում, իսկ ինձնից վախկոտի մոտ լրիվ հուսահատվում եմ:

----------


## Ուլուանա

> Իսկ ո՞նց ես անցկացրել


Դե, երեխա ժամանակ ատամների հետ կապված խնդիրներ շատ ունեի, գիտեի, որ ատամնաբույժի ձեռքն ընկնեմ, ինձնով երկար է զբաղվելու, իսկ ֆիզիկական ցավի չէի դիմանում, դրա համար էլ տարիներ շարունակ համառորեն խուսափում էի ատամնաբույժի մոտ գնալուց, բայց մի օր, երբ արդե բավականին մեծ էի, ուղղակի այլ ելք չունեի, ստիպված գնացի՝ էլի վախը սրտումս  :Blush:  , (դրանից առաջ վերջին անգամ կաթնատամս էին հանել :LOL:  ), պարզվեց, որ երբ ցավազրկող դեղ են սրսկում, բոլորովին էլ ցավ չես զգում, այ դրանից հետո էլ այլևս չէի վախենում ու նույնիսկ հաճույքով էի գնում, որովհետև գիտեի, որ ցավ չի լինելու, բացի դրանից ազատվելու եմ ինձ տանջող խնդրից: :Wink:  Բա, այդպիսի բաներ: :Tongue:

----------


## dvgray

Ես էլ նույն պրոբլեմն ունեի: Հետո պատահաբար ընկա մի շատ լավ ատամնաբույժի մոտ, ու ինքն իմ մեջից լրիվ վերացրեց էտ վախը , որովհետև նախ ինքը շատ բարցր կարգի պրոֆեսիոնալ  է , հետո աշխատում էր լրիվ նոր և բարցրորակ գորցիքներով, և արանց սրսկելու ել բուժման ընտացքում ոչ մի բան չեմ զգացել (կարոգ եմ տեղը ասել :Smile:  ):
 Ասել կուզեմ, որ ցավալով բուժումը լրիվ բժշկից է կախված: :Sad:

----------


## Jirayr24

*Կարծում եմ բոլորիս ել հատուկ է այս զգացումը:
Այստեղ գրենք, թե ինչից ենք ավենից շատ վախենում:
Ես`ամենից շատ վախենում եմ կորցնելուց մտերիմի, ընկերոջ, հարազատի, սիրո:*
_Դուք?_

----------


## Esmeralda

Արդյոք արժե՞ նշել, թե մենք ինչից ենք վախենում՝ մարդկանց առաջ բացելով մեր խոցելի տեղերը...

----------


## kiki

հարազատներիս կորցնելուց ... ու կյանքս անիմաստ անցկացնելուց ...

----------


## Koms

չեմ պատկերացնում մի մարդու, որ զգացումը չունենա` ինչ որ մի հարցում,

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

Երկու բանից եմ շատ վախենում: Մեկը մութ փակ տարածությունն է, մյուսը՝ հարազատներիս կորցնելը, բայց ուրիշ, հոգևոր իմաստով:

----------


## milkyway

Ես վախենում եմ Թիթեռներից, իսկ եթե ավելի վեհ բաներից ասեմ ,ուրեմն հիասթափվելուց :Xeloq:

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

Հա՛, մեկ էլ ինձ նման սովորած բժիշկներից եմ վախենում  :LOL:

----------

Haykolo1991 (14.11.2010)

----------


## Firegirl777

ՇԱԱԱՏ բաներից եմ վախենում ինչպես զգացումներից, այնպես էլ միջատներից և այլն, սակայն այժմ ես սովորել եմ կառավարել իմ զգացմունքները, բայց մի բան կա որից վախը ես դեռ չեմ կարողանում հաղթահարել ու կառավարել, ամենից շատ վախենում եմ մահից, չնայած 3-4 անգամ համարյա հրաշքով փրկվել եմ մահից

----------


## Arisol

Դե ինչ…Սկսեմ նրանից, որ վախենում եմ հիմար մարդկանցից, որոնք առանց մտածելու կարող են անել այնպիսի մի բան (կամ ասել), որ և՛ իրենց և՛ ուրիշներին կարող է վնաս և ցավ պատճառել: Վախենում եմ… Ռուսերեն գրեմ, հայերեն չստացվեց…Боюсь неоправдать ожидания любимых и близких мне людей. Վախենում եմ ինքս ինձ դավաճանելուց, այսինքն՝ տարիներ անց լինել այնպիսինը, իսնչպիսին, որ չէի ցանկանա հիմա տեսնել ինձ ապագայում: Իհարկե, վախենում եմ նաև կորցնել հարազատներիս և մտերիմներիս և՛ ֆիզիկապես, և՛ հոգևոր(ճի՞շտ բառ ընտրեցի :Think:  …դե երևի հասկացաք էլի՝ ինչ ի նկատի ունեմ :Wink:  ):
Դե, երևի այս պահին ամենաշատն այս վախերն են իմ մոտ, իսկ ասենք մնացած վախերը, ինչպիսիք են, օրինակ, կատաղած շներից, սոված գայլերից և այլն վախենալը կարծում եմ շատերի մոտ կա ու միշտ էլ կլինի, երևի ֆոբիա է…

----------


## Jirayr24

Երբ այդ հարց տվեցի ընկերուհիներիցս մեկին, նա առանց երկար-բարակ մտածելու ասեց ծննդաբերելուց:  :Cool:

----------


## Firegirl777

Այստեղ ըստ ինձ մեծ դեր ունի ներշնչանքը, հաճախ մեր վախերի պատճառը հենց մեր ներշնչանքն է. կամ փոքրուց մեր ներշնչված վախեր

----------


## John

Ամենաշատը խաբվելուց ու դավաճանվելուց

----------


## Gohar

Օ՜, եթե թվարկեմ, թե ինչերից եմ վախենում,...........չէ ավելի լավ է միայն մեկը ասեմ:
Վախենում եմ տարբեր տեսակի քամիներից: Հատկապես այն ուժգին քամիներից, որ ասենք ուզումա քեզ քշած լինի:Նմանատիպ քամիներից իրոք շատ եմ վախենում :Shok:

----------


## Աբելյան

Ահհհհավոր շատ եմ վախենում կռիսներից: Եթե մի տեղ կռիս եմ տենում, ամիսներով էդ կողմերով չեմ անցնում: 
Շատ շատ եմ վախենում շներից (մանավանդ են այլանդակ բուլդոգներից):
Շատ եմ վախենում միջանկյալներս, քննություններս, կամ ստուգարքներս չստանալուց:

----------


## Arisol

> Ահհհհավոր շատ եմ վախենում կռիսներից: Եթե մի տեղ կռիս եմ տենում, ամիսներով էդ կողմերով չեմ անցնում: 
> Շատ շատ եմ վախենում շներից (մանավանդ են այլանդակ բուլդոգներից):


 :LOL:  դե ճիշտ ասեց Անին էլի :LOL:  : Երբ գաս հանդիպմանը հետս մի հատ առնետ կբերեմ, մի հատ էլ բուլդոգ :LOL:

----------


## Մասսագետ

> Ամենաշատը խաբվելուց ու դավաճանվելուց


էդ վախենալու չի, ուղղակի մեկ օր դարդ ես անում:

Է, էս երկրում վախենալու բաներ չկան, ուղղակի մի քանի օր դարդ ես անում:

----------


## John

> էդ վախենալու չի, ուղղակի մեկ օր դարդ ես անում:


Էդ քո մոտ, իսկ ես ծանր եմ տանում էդ կարգի բաները ու հիասթափվում եմ կյանքից…
Էսօր էլի… լավ, չեմ շարունակի… :Sad:

----------


## Vaho

Վախենում եմ Աստծուն կորցնելուց, չկա ավելի սարսափելի բան դրանից,երբ Աստված քեզ լքում է:  :Boredom:

----------

Աթեիստ (05.01.2014)

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

Աստված մեզ երբեք չի լքում, մենք ենք Նրան լքում  :Sad:

----------


## Vaho

> Աստված մեզ երբեք չի լքում, մենք ենք Նրան լքում


Հիշում եք Հիսուսը ինչ ասեց խաչի վրա. այտ ամբողջ ժամանակ երբ որ նրան չարչարում եին նա ոչ մի բան չասեց, նրան խփեցին,հայհոյեցին,չարչարեցին ինչ ասես արեցին բայց նա ոչինչ չասեց:Բայց միյայն երբ որ նա արդեն հոքին տալիս եր այդ ժամանակ միյայն բացականչեց ««Աստված իմ ինչու ինձ թողեցիր»» այնպես որ չկա ավելի սարսափելի բան քան այն որ Աստվաց մեզ թողի… 

 Բայց Հիսուսն ասեց «մի վախեցեք ես ձեզ հետ եմ»

----------


## Shanan

Ոչինչից էլ չեմ վախենում: Ինչքան մտածեցի, ոչ մի բան էլ չգտա, որից վախենամ:  :Shok:

----------


## Gohar

> Ոչինչից էլ չեմ վախենում: Ինչքան մտածեցի, ոչ մի բան էլ չգտա, որից վախենամ:


Երևի տարիքով փոքր ես:Ինչքան մեծանաս այդքան ավելի  շատ կհասկանաս, թե կյանքում ինչքան վախենալու բաներ կան:

----------


## Kristin

Բացի ֆենոմեն՝ այսինքն բնական վախերից. ոչնչից չեմ վախենում. կարծում եմ միայն Աստծուց պետք է վախենալ.  :Smile:   :Wink:  և իհարկե հարգանքի վախով. ինչպես երեխան է վախենում իր ծնողից սխալ գործելուց  :Smile:

----------


## Հենո

Շատ բաներից եմ վախենում , բայց ամենաշատը վախենում եմ ջրից:

----------


## Aida

> Շատ բաներից եմ վախենում , բայց ամենաշատը վախենում եմ ջրից


Որ ձեր տանը ջուր են բացում տնից փախնում ես??? :LOL:   :LOL:   :LOL:   :LOL:  



Ես վախենում եմ..վախենում եմ հարազատներիս հիասթափեցնելուց, վախենում եմ, որ իմ նպատակներին չեմ հասնի, որ տարիներ հետո չեմ լինի այնպիսին, ինչպիսին որ ուզում եմ լինել, վախենում եմ երկրաշարժերից և պատերազմներից: ու ամենավերջում վախենում եմ մթությունից ու մենակությունից:

----------


## Մելիք

Վախենում եմ, որ կյանքս անիմաստ կանցնի, ու շատ բաներ, որ պիտի ապրեի, չեմ ապրի: :Sad:

----------

Enigmatic (07.05.2011)

----------


## Հայ տղա

Վախենում եմ ժամանակից.… 
Նա անխուսափելի է, անդրժելի ու անսպառ «երևի»    :Think:   :Think:   :Think:   :Think:

----------


## Ուլուանա

> Վախենում եմ, որ կյանքս անիմաստ կանցնի, ու շատ բաներ, որ պիտի ապրեի, չեմ ապրի:


Ես էլ եմ ամենաշատը դրանից վախենում...  :Sad:  

Իսկ ընդհանրապես ուրիշ շատ բաներից եմ վախենում, բայց մնացածները չեմ ասի, որ չիմանաք, «չվախեցնեք»։  :Tongue:

----------


## Jirayr24

Վախենում եմ *մերժվելուց*---------------------------------------------------
ՎԱԽԵՆՈՒՄ ԵՄ, ԱՍԵՍ ՉԷ
Խոսք.
Երաժշտ. Թաթա Սիմոնյան
Քո կանչող աչքերն այնքան սիրուն ու լաﬖ են,
Կարկաչող, վազող ջրի նման զուլալ են,
Ես հավետ, հավետ ուզում եմ մոտդ լինեմ,
Քո սիրո ու քո գերին եմ հավետ:
Իմ անգին, դու սերն ես իմ սրտի, ես քոնն եմ,
Թանկագին, ուրիշ ﬔկին սիրես – կմարեմ,
Քեզ հիշում, արար աշխարհը մոռանում եմ,
Ոնց անեմ, մոլորվել եմ, կորել եմ:
ՈՒ քանի օր է որոշել եմ մոտդ գամ,
Իմ սիրո մասին պատﬔմ ես քեզ վերջապես
Բայց վախենում եմ, որ կﬔրժես, կասես չէ
Ու ես կհանգեմ հենց քո առաջ մոﬕ պես:
Ես հոգիս, սիրել եմ ու սիրելու եմ քեզ,
Դու կյանքիս պայծառ արևն ես, բայց չգիտես,
Իմ սրտի երազն ես, իմ երազած սերն ես,
Ոնց անեմ, ոնց անեմ որ ինձ սիրես:
Ու քանի օր է որոշել եմ մոտդ գամ,
Իմ սիրո մասին պատﬔմ ես քեզ վերջապես,
Բայց վախենում եմ, որ կﬔրժես, կասես չէ,
Ու ես կհանգեմ հենց քո առաջ մոﬕ պես:
Ու քանի օր է որոշել եմ մոտդ գամ,
Իմ սիրո մասին պատﬔմ ես քեզ վերջապես,
Բայց վախենում եմ, որ կﬔրժես, կասես չէ,
Ու ես կհանգեմ հենց քո առաջ մոﬕ պես:
Ու քանի օր է...
Իմ սիրո մասին պատﬔմ ես քեզ վերջապես,
Բայց վախենում եմ, որ կﬔրժես, կասես չէ,
Ու ես կհանգեմ հենց քո առաջ մոﬕ պես:
-------------------------------------------------

----------


## Arisol

Վախենալի ֆիլմեր նայելու ժամանակ սովորաբար վախենում եմ տեղիցս վեր կենալ՝ կարծելով, թե ինչ-որ մեկը տակից ոտս կբռնի, իսկ զուգարան գնալու ժամանա էլ վախենում եմ, թե ունիտազից մեկը դուրս գա :LOL:  : Կամ էլ օրինակ նման ֆիլմեր կամ պատմություններ լսելուց հետո մթության մեջ մենակով վախենում եմ քայլել՝ կարծելով, թե հոգինետ կան և այլն :LOL:  … Հիմար ֆոբիաներ են, բայց վարկյանական, ուստի նման դեպքերում ինչ-որ մի անեկդոտ եմ հիշում, ծիծաղալու պատմություն կամ էլ հեռուստացույցով մի լուսավոր բան եմ նայում ու վախս անցնում ա: 
Մենակությունից սովորաբար չեմ վախենում, բայց ասենք վերը նշված դեպքերում վախս ավելի ա շատանում, եթե մենակ եմ լինում:
Կոնկրետ ինչ-որ բան, որից վախենում եմ հիմա հիշել չեմ կարող, բայց հենց հիշեմ՝ կգրեմ :Wink:  :

----------


## Երվանդ

Ես երկրաշարժից եմ վախենում մեկել ինքնաթիռ(զզվում եմ էս բառից :Smile:  ) նստելուց:

----------


## Մանե

Փոքր ժամանակից ահավոր վախենում եմ խմած մարդկանցից. :Bad:  Վախենում եմ նաև տարօրինակ պահվածքով մարդկանցից. :Sad:  Մնացածը հետո... :Wink:

----------


## Arisol

Հիշեցի՜: Վախենում եմ ամբոխից, հերթերից, նեղ ու քիփ տարածությունից, որտեղ գրեթե չեմ կարող շարժվել: Վախենում եմ սառնամանիքից ու քիչ օդ պարունակող տեղերից:
Հ.Գ. երևի էլի կհիշեմ:

----------


## Աբելյան

ես էլ եմ քիպ ու նեղ տեղերից մի քիչ վախում (օրինակ` լիֆտից, կամ նեղ տեղերով անցնելուց): Մեկ էլ բաց բալկոններում գտնվելուց եմ մի քիչ վախում:

----------


## Anul

բարեբախտաբար տենց բաներից չեմ վախենում. ոչ լիֆտից, ոչ ինքնաթիռից,ոչ բարձրությունից.
վախենում եմ ծնողներիս կորստից  :Ok:

----------


## Armeno

> վախենում եմ ծնողներիս կորստից


կարծում եմ միակ բանը,որից իրոք արժե վախենալ հենց դա է,մնացածը միայն ինքնաներշնչանք է:Նման բաները ժամանակի հետ անցնում են
 :Ok: 

Ավելացվել է 5 րոպե անց 
Մեկ էլ արժե վախենալ Աստծուց :Angel:

----------


## Ծով

Վախենում եմ մահից ու ժամանակից…

----------


## Anul

նենց հետաքրքիր է, բայց ես, օրինակ, երբեք մահից չեմ վախեցել. ընդհակառակը, շրջան կար, երբ ուզում էի մահանալ հետաքրքրությունից  :LOL:   անհամբեր սպասում էի այդ օրվան  :Hands Up:   ուզում էի տեսնել, թե այդ իիինչ է լինելու մահից հետո, որ այդքան մարդիկ, ինչպես նաև ես, միշտ հետաքրքրված ենք եղել դրանով. եսիմ, կարող է դա անհեթեթություն է. բայց կարծում եմ, եթե մարդ հավատ ունի, հավատում է Աստծուն, կյանքից հետո մեկ ուրիշ`ավելի լավ, (գուցե որոշ մարդկանց համար ավելի վատ, )կյանքին, կամ եթե դրան հավատում է և այսպես ասած համոզված է իր վրա, որ ինքն արժանի է սրանից հետո ավելի լավ կյանք ապրելուն, ապա նա չպետք է վախենա մահից.  :Ok:

----------


## Taurus

Վայ, մի բան կա որ վախենում եմ, էտ շատ բարձր տեղից, շատ խորը ջրի մեջ ընկնելն է: Բարձր ու խորը  ասելով 10մ ից ավելի: Թե չէ, 8 մետրից թռել եմ ջուրը, էտ հեչ:
Նույնիսկ չեմ վախենում բարձրահարկ շենքի տանիքից ընկնել, չնայած երբեք չեմ ընկել :Smile:  (ինձ  մի քիչ ճանաչողները կիմանան ինչի :Wink:  ):
մահից չեմ վախենում, որովհետև երբեք չեմ մահացել, կենդանիներից էլ չեմ վախենում, ասենք գազազած շներ, վարազներ, պինգվիններ:
Մարդկանցից ընդհանրապես չեմ վախենում, մանավանդ հասարակ մահկանացուներից, ընդհակառակը իրանց սիրում եմ :Love:  
նենց որ, եթե ուզում եք ինձ վախացնեք, պիտի նանեք գցեք Նիագարա ջրվեժը, բայց ով գիտի, կարող ա ընկնեմ, ու եթե չմեռա, դրանից էլ չվախենամ :Think:

----------


## Anul

> Ավելացվել է 5 րոպե անց 
> Մեկ էլ արժե վախենալ Աստծուց


իսկ ինձ թվում է Աստծուց չպետք է վախենալ, այլ պետք է սիրել, հարգել ու հավատարիմ լինել :Blush:

----------


## electrical_storm

Ժամանակից, ծերանալուց, բայց ոչ մահանալուց, թանկագին էակին կորցնելուց, օձորից, բժիշկներից, շներից, ճոպանուղուց...

----------


## Ծով

> նենց հետաքրքիր է, բայց ես, օրինակ, երբեք մահից չեմ վախեցել. ընդհակառակը, շրջան կար, երբ ուզում էի մահանալ հետաքրքրությունից   անհամբեր սպասում էի այդ օրվան   ուզում էի տեսնել, թե այդ իիինչ է լինելու մահից հետո, որ այդքան մարդիկ, ինչպես նաև ես, միշտ հետաքրքրված ենք եղել դրանով. եսիմ, կարող է դա անհեթեթություն է. բայց կարծում եմ, եթե մարդ հավատ ունի, հավատում է Աստծուն, կյանքից հետո մեկ ուրիշ`ավելի լավ, (գուցե որոշ մարդկանց համար ավելի վատ, )կյանքին, կամ եթե դրան հավատում է և այսպես ասած համոզված է իր վրա, որ ինքն արժանի է սրանից հետո ավելի լավ կյանք ապրելուն, ապա նա չպետք է վախենա մահից.


Ես այնքան իմ մահից չեմ վախենում,ինչքան ինձ հարազատ մարդկանց մահից…
Սարսափում եմ :Sad:  
Իսկ մահից հետոն ինձ դեռևս  չի հետաքրքրում, որովհետև հիմա կյանքում է շատ բան հետաքրքրում…
Մահից հետո,ինչ էլ լինի,այ այնտեղ կսկսեմ հետաքրքրվել ինչ-որ բանով… :Smile:  
մեկ է, եթե նույնիսկ մտածեմ, հո հետաքրքրությունս բավարարելու համար ինքնասպան չե՞մ լինի… :Tongue:   :LOL:   :Shok:   :Bad:   :Smile:   :Smile:   :Smile:  
Աստված մեզ հետ :Wink:

----------


## Chuk

Ամենից շատ վախենում եմ... վախենալուց  :Think:

----------


## Lapterik

Վախենում եմ բարձրությունից, մթությունից, մենակությունից, սխալվելուց: Վախենում եմ վախենալու կինոներից ու էլի տենց...

----------


## Kita

ատելությունից...

----------


## Armeno

> իսկ ինձ թվում է Աստծուց չպետք է վախենալ, այլ պետք է սիրել, հարգել ու հավատարիմ լինել


Գիտես լիովին համաձայն եմ քեզ հետ,բայց բոլորին չի որ հաջողվում է սիրել Աստծուն:
Սկզբի համար պետք է գոնե վախենալ: :Wink:

----------


## electrical_storm

> ատելությունից...


ավելի վտանգավոր և վախենալու բան կա, քան ատելությունը` անտարբերությունը:

----------


## PygmaliOn

Վախենում եմ նպատակիս չհասնել ու երևի թե սխալվելուց: :Wink:

----------


## electrical_storm

վախենում եմ հասնեմ նպատակիս ու հիասթափվեմ, տեսնեմ, որ իրականում դա այն չէր, ինչ պատկերացնում էի, ուզում էի, ինձ պետք էր...

----------


## Selene

Շատ եմ վախենում բարձրությունից,էլ չկա նման բան երևի որ վախենամ :Smile:  
Իսկ ավելի էական վախենում եմ,որ իմ հետագա անձնական կյանքում կարող է երջանիկ չլինեմ,անգամ երբ կողքիս լինի ինձ սիրող անհատ:Միգուցե հիմարություն է իմ այս վախը,բայց փաստն այն է,որ իրոք վախենում եմ :Sad:

----------


## electrical_storm

հիմարություն չի... լինումա տենց..

----------


## Արսեն

> Շատ եմ վախենում բարձրությունից,էլ չկա նման բան երևի որ վախենամ 
> Իսկ ավելի էական վախենում եմ,որ իմ հետագա անձնական կյանքում կարող է երջանիկ չլինեմ,անգամ երբ կողքիս լինի ինձ սիրող անհատ:Միգուցե հիմարություն է իմ այս վախը,բայց փաստն այն է,որ իրոք վախենում եմ


Կյնաքում  բաց մի թող՝ 
1. երջնիկ լինելու հնարավորությունը,
2. հավատարիմ  ընկերներին,

----------


## Goga

Ամենաշատը վախենում եմ ջրում լողալուց :Smile:  
Իսկ ավելի շատ վախենում եմ ժամանակից շուտ մահվանս օրն իմանալուց :Smile:

----------


## Արսեն

Վախենում եմ ջրից, լողալ չգիտեմ  :Sad: 
Բարձրությունից էլ եմ վախենում:

----------


## Kita

> ավելի վտանգավոր և վախենալու բան կա, քան ատելությունը` անտարբերությունը:


համաձայն չեմ... դա կախված է նրանից, թե ես իմ ատելության տակ ինչ եմ հասկանում... ավելի լավ կլիներ անտարբերությունը լիներ...

----------


## Cassiopeia

> համաձայն չեմ... դա կախված է նրանից, թե ես իմ ատելության տակ ինչ եմ հասկանում... ավելի լավ կլիներ անտարբերությունը լիներ...


Իսկ ես այս դեպքում լրիվ համամիտ եմ electrical-storm-ի հետ, քանզի ատելությունը ևս զգացմունք է, իսկ արհամարհանքն ու անտարբերությունը՝ ոչինչ… այ հենց այդ *ոչնչից* արժե վախենալ…

----------


## Idealistka

> Իսկ ես այս դեպքում լրիվ համամիտ եմ electrical-storm-ի հետ, քանզի ատելությունը ևս զգացմունք է, իսկ արհամարհանքն ու անտարբերությունը՝ ոչինչ… այ հենց այդ *ոչնչից* արժե վախենալ…



Ես էլ եմ լրիվ համաձայն: Ատելությունն արդեն  փաստում է քո գոյությունը, իսկ անտարբերությունը՝ հակառակը:

----------


## docart

վախենում եմ անորոշությունից

----------


## CactuSoul

> վախենում եմ անորոշությունից


Էս բառերը մի անգամ ես էլ եմ ասել :Rolleyes:  , բայց դա մի կարճ ժամանակահատված էր, որ անցավ: Դա ընդամենը խոսք էր, ոչ թե իսկապես լուրջ վախ:

Իսկ եթե ընդհանուր առմամբ խոսեմ, ապա, երևի թե, ոչ մի բանից չեմ վախենում: Մթության մեջ զգում եմ ինչպես ձուկը՝ ջրում: Բարձրությունից միշտ էլ ավելի հետաքրքիր բաներ ես տեսնում, էնպես որ դրա մեջ ոչ մի վախենալու բան չկա: Լողալ չգիտեմ, բայց ջուր շատ եմ սիրում, չեմ վախենում…

Ատելությունից էլ չեմ վախենում… Գուցե միայն տխրեմ, բայց վախենալ՝ ոչ:

Նույնիսկ Աստծուց չեմ վախենում…

Անտարբերությունից էլ չեմ վախենում. ես ինքս անտարբեր եմ, դրանից վախենալը պարզապես անհեթեթ կլիներ:

P.S.
Գուցե սխալվո՞ւմ եմ: Գուցե վախենում եմ, բայց չգիտե՞մ այդ մասին…
Ինչևէ, գրել եմ այն, ինչ զգում եմ:
Զգացողություններս այնքան են բթացել, որ նույնիսկ _վախ_ չեմ զգում…

----------


## Dina

Ամենից շատ վախենում եմ ինձանից, ավելի կոնկրետ իմ սխալներից. :Xeloq:

----------


## lili-4

Վախ կա, որ մահ արժե, 
Եվ ես վախենում եմ,
Թե կհաղթի կյանքը, 
Եվ կմնան ցավի խեղճ պատմաբան…


Իմ փոխարեն Սեվակն է ասել :Wink:

----------


## Tumbler

Որ չիշտն ասեմ, կյանքումս ամենաշատը վախեցել եմ որ մերջված կարոխ եմ լինել. :Sad:

----------


## Մախլուտո

Ժողովուրդ ջան ասեմ վախենում եմ շատը մեշոկ պապիից :LOL:

----------


## *e}|{uka*

Ես շատ բաններրց եմ վախենում (բարձրություն, մթություն, փակ տարածություն) բայց ամենաշատը վախենում եմ թիթեռներից (երևի ծիծախալի կթվա շատերին) ,միգուցե մոտս ֆոբիա է.... :Fool:   :This:   :Wink:

----------


## Սամվել

> Ես էլ նույն պրոբլեմն ունեի: Հետո պատահաբար ընկա մի շատ լավ ատամնաբույժի մոտ, ու ինքն իմ մեջից լրիվ վերացրեց էտ վախը , որովհետև նախ ինքը շատ բարցր կարգի պրոֆեսիոնալ  է , հետո աշխատում էր լրիվ նոր և բարցրորակ գորցիքներով, և արանց սրսկելու ել բուժման ընտացքում ոչ մի բան չեմ զգացել (կարոգ եմ տեղը ասել ):
>  Ասել կուզեմ, որ ցավալով բուժումը լրիվ բժշկից է կախված:


Ես ել եմ Ատամնաբույժներից վախում  :Sad: …տեղը ասա էլի բալքիմ անցնի…

Իմիջայլոց մեկ մեկ սենց երազներ եմ տեսնում որ ինչոր տեղ եմ գնում դասական հագնված բայց չստերով  :LOL:  ու եքա վախենում եմ  :LOL:

----------


## Ֆելո

մեկ էլ վախենում եմ շներից. մի հոգեբան ասեց, որ տեսել ես, թե ոնցա շունը մարդուն կծում դրանիցա. ու իսկականից հիշեցի, որ նման բան եղելա :Sad:

----------


## Սամվել

> մեկ էլ վախենում եմ շներից. մի հոգեբան ասեց, որ տեսել ես, թե ոնցա շունը մարդուն կծում դրանիցա. ու իսկականից հիշեցի, որ նման բան եղելա


Հա Ճիշտա ես էլ եմ շներից վախում…մի անգամ ինձ հետևից կծել են ոտքս դրանից հետո ավելի շատ եմ վախում :Sad:

----------


## Ուլուանա

> Հա Ճիշտա ես էլ եմ շներից վախում…մի անգամ ինձ հետևից կծել են ոտքս դրանից հետո ավելի շատ եմ վախում


Իսկ ես ընդհանրապես կենդանիներից եմ վախենում, վերջին տարիներին՝ ավելի քիչ, բայց էլի վախենում եմ։ Կոնկրետ կենդանուց չէ, ուղղակի զգացել եմ, որ շարժվող արարածներից (մարդկանց չհաշված  :LOL:  (չնայած որ խորանանք, ամենավախենալուն իրականում հենց մարդիկ են  :Xeloq: )) մի տեսակ սարսուռ եմ զգում...  :Scare:  եթե չշարժվի, խելոք կողքս նստած լինի, չեմ վախենա, բայց նրանց ամեն մի շարժումից, անկախ ինձնից, վեր եմ թռնում։ Բայց հետաքրքիրն այն է, որ միաժամանակ սիրում եմ կենդանիներ։  :Love:  :Hands Up:  Այսինքն՝ որ ինձ չմոտենան, ինձնից հեռու լինեն, իրենք շատ լավն են, էլի։ Բայց էնքան կուզենայի մոտիկից էլ կարողանայի սիրել։  :Cry:  

Բայց ինձ ոչ մի անգամ ոչ մի կենդանի չի կծել, համենայնդեպս, ես այդպիսի դեպք չեմ հիշում, եթե լիներ, կհիշեի։ Մենակ մի անգամ մի շուն լրիվ անսպասելի հետևից մոտեցել ու սրունքս բռնել էր, բայց չէր ցավել։ Ես էլ, անակնկալի գալով, միանգամից նենց էի գոռացել, որ խեղճն անմիջապես լեղաճաք եղած՝ փախել էր։  :LOL:  Ինքն ինձնից շատ էր վախեցել։  :Blush:

----------


## Սամվել

> Իսկ ես ընդհանրապես կենդանիներից եմ վախենում, վերջին տարիներին՝ ավելի քիչ, բայց էլի վախենում եմ։ Կոնկրետ կենդանուց չէ, ուղղակի զգացել եմ, որ շարժվող արարածներից (մարդկանց չհաշված  (չնայած որ խորանանք, ամենավախենալուն իրականում հենց մարդիկ են )) մի տեսակ սարսուռ եմ զգում...  եթե չշարժվի, խելոք կողքս նստած լինի, չեմ վախենա, բայց նրանց ամեն մի շարժումից, անկախ ինձնից, վեր եմ թռնում։ Բայց հետաքրքիրն այն է, որ միաժամանակ սիրում եմ կենդանիներ։  Այսինքն՝ որ ինձ չմոտենան, ինձնից հեռու լինեն, իրենք շատ լավն են, էլի։ Բայց էնքան կուզենայի մոտիկից էլ կարողանայի սիրել։  
> 
> Բայց ինձ ոչ մի անգամ ոչ մի կենդանի չի կծել, համենայնդեպս, ես այդպիսի դեպք չեմ հիշում, եթե լիներ, կհիշեի։ Մենակ մի անգամ մի շուն լրիվ անսպասելի հետևից մոտեցել ու սրունքս բռնել էր, բայց չէր ցավել։ Ես էլ, անակնկալի գալով, միանգամից նենց էի գոռացել, որ խեղճն անմիջապես լեղաճաք եղած՝ փախել էր։  Ինքն ինձնից շատ էր վախեցել։


Ես կենդանիներ շատ եմ սիրում…ընտանի կենդանիներից երևի մենակ մեծ շների չեմ սիրում…փոքրներին շատ եմ սիրում :Love: …չնայած իմ կարծիքով մեծ շները տունը պատելու բան չեն…մի օր էլ գիշերը սոված հելնի քեզ ունի  :Shok:  :LOL:  :LOL: …

ՄԻ օր Գնում էինք Թեթև ատլետիկայի մրցումների ծաղկաձոր…տենց գնում էին ավտոբուս նստեինք մի հատ շան մեր ճամփեն կտրել էր…տենց մենք էլ ուշանում էին մտածեցինք սրան բանի տեղ չդնենք անցնենք գնանք…էն էլ այդ շունը հետևիցս եկավ կրունկից մի քիչ վերև գտնվող մկանը բռնեց ::}:  :Cray: 

Դե մինչև ետ էլ էի շներից վախում բայց դրանից հետո  :Mda: …տենց էլի…

Համ էլ կենդանիներից կնախընտրեմ կատու պահել մի թեմայում լավ էլ գրել էին կատուների բուժիչ հատկություննների մասին…կատու forever   :Hands Up:

----------


## Tigana

Ես չեմ !  վախենում ոչ մի բանից ինչը կարող է ինձ վնասել:
Ընդհակառակը`սիրում եմ բարձրությունը,արագությունը:
Բժիշկներից շուտվանից չեմ վախենում`գլաններիս օպերացիայից հետո:
Միայն վախենում եմ իմ ընկերների ու հարազատների համար:Եթե նույն իրավիճակում լինենք մեկ ես,մեկ էլ ասենք`ընկերս,հաստատ իրա դեպքում կվախենամ:
ԵՍ  ԿԱՐՈՂԱՑԵԼ  ԵՄ  ԻՄ  ՎԱԽԵՐԸ  ՈՉՆՉԱՑՆԵԼ,ՉՆԱՅԱԾ  ԻՄ  ՎՐԱ  ԴԱ  ԹԱՆԿ  ՆՍՏԵՑ:
ՎԱԽՈՎ  ԱՊՐԵԼԸ  ՆՈՒՅՆՆ  Է,ԻՆՉ  ՄԵԾ ՔԱՐԻ ՏԱԿ ԱՊՐԵԼԸ!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :Angry2:

----------


## Ուրվական

Իմ կարծիքով, վախը դա նորմալ, բնական երևույթ է: Չեմ կարծում, որ այդպիսի շնչավոր էակ լինի, որ վախ չզգա, լինի դա բնազդաբար, թե գիտակցորեն: Ոչ մի դեպքում չի կարելի մարդուն մեղադրել վախի համար: Վախը այնպիսի զգացում է, ոնց որ, ասենք, ցավը, եթե մարդ դա զգում է, ուրեմն ինչպես կարելի է արգելել, որ նա վախ չզգա: Ուղղակի այդ վախը տարբեր մարդկանց մոտ կարող է դրսևորվել տարբեր ձևերով ու կյանքի տարբեր փուլերում:

----------


## Cassiopeia

Կարծում եմ վախը պետք է բաժանել երկու խմբի` ֆիզիկական և հոգեբանական վախ: Ֆիզիկական վախը երևույթ է ֆիզիկական ու նյութականի հանդեպ: Ֆիզիկական վախ բոլորս էլ ունենում ենք, սկսած նորածին հասակից, երբ մոր կամ մեկ ուրիշի գրկում թաթիկներով ամուր բռնում ենք մոտակա հագուստը, մարդկային մատները, մազերը: Սա պաշտպանական ռեֆլեքս է, քանզի մենք վախենում ենք ընկնել: Ժամանակի ընթացքում այդ վախի բնույթը փոխվում է ու մենք փորձում ենք դրան դիմագրավել, գտնել միջոցներ դրա դեմ պայքարելու համար և գտնելով այն, զգում մեր հզորությունը:
Ավելի բարդ բան է հոգեբանական վախը, որը ծնում է սթրես, դեպրեսիա: Նմանատիպ վախից ազատվելն համեմատաբար ավելի բարդ է: Չկա ավելի դաժան բան, քան նման վախով ապրելը: Չեմ ցանկանա, որ երբևէ կյանքը ստիպի մարդուն ապրել հոգեբանական վախ:

_Հ.Գ. Ես ահավոր վախենում եմ..._

----------


## Մանոն

Եկեք գրենք ու քննարկենք մեր իմացած ֆոբիաների մասին. թե ի՞նչ «վախեր» են դրանք, ի՞նչ երևույթների հանդեպ:
Եվ այսպես՝ *ինտիմոֆոբիա* -վախ մտերիմ հարաբերությունների առջև: 
Այն հատուկ է թե՛ կանանց, թե՛ տղամարդկանց: Ինտիմիֆոբներն ապրում են այնպես, ինչպես իրենց է դուր գալիս. ո՛չ մի կապվածություն, ո՛չ մի պարտավորվածություն: Բացարձակապես նորմալ մարդիկ են՝ ավելի կենսունակ, խելացի, մտավորական, հաջողակ՝ մասնագիտական բնագավառում: Միշտ շրջապատված են մարդկանցով, թեև դժվար չէ նկատել, որ ընդունակ չեն սիրելու և այնքան էլ չեն հավատում մյուսների զգացմունքների անկեղծությանը: Ինտիմոֆոբները թաքցնում են իրենց զգացմունքները և վախենում են , երբ մյուսները զգացմունքներ են դրսևորում իրենց նկատմամբ: Ինտիմոֆոբիայով տառապեղ մարդն ավելի շուտ կխզի իր համար այնքան կարևոր կապվածությունը, քան կկորցնի իր ազատությունը:
Էմոցիոնալ մտերմության առջև վախի պատճառները տարբեր են.
*1.* Վախ՝ ուրիշ մեկից կախվածություն ձեռքբերելու առջև
*2.* Վախ՝ հետագայում լքված չլինելու հանդեպ: Այսպիսի մարդիկ սովորաբար ինչ-որ ժամանակ ապրել են սիրելի մարդու կորուստ, ընկերոջ դավաճանություն կամ դժբախտ սեր: Նրանք իրենց ապահովագրելով չկրկնել նախկին սխալները՝ շատ դեպքերում իրենք են լքում զույգին, երբ հասկանում են, որ այլևս չեն կարողանում վերահսկել իրենց զգացմունքերը :
*3.* Երբ մարդն ունենում է չափազանց ցածր ինքնագնահատում, անվստահ է լինում ուրիշին դուր գալու մեջ:
Ինտիմոֆոբների մոտ նկատվում են.
մարդկանց հետ շփվելիս որոշակի հեռավորության պահպանումակտիվ հասարակական-սոցիալական կյանքաշխատասիրությունանկախ ապրելակերպիդեալական զույգի անվերջ փնտրտուք''սեքս'' և ''սեր'' գաղափարների հստակ տարանջատում
Եթե «մտերմության վախը» հետապնդում է ձեր ընկերոջը, ավելի լավ է շուտ հաշտվել այն մտքի հետ, որ ձեր հարաբերությունները ապագա չունեն: Ինչ էլ որ անեք՝ արդյունքը կլինի նույնը.
1. կփորձեք լինել ավելի սիրող և ուշադիր՝ կընկալվի դա որպես կպչուն մի միտք:
2. կփորձեք սահման դնել ձեր հարաբերությունների միջև՝ կընդունվի որպես անտարբերություն:
Երկու դեպքում էլ հարաբերությունները կփլվեն իրենք իրենց:
Այդուհանդերձ...լինում են հազվագյուտ դեպքեր, երբ զույգերից մեկի անվերապահ սերն օգնում է մյուսին ձերբազատվել այդ վախից: :Smile:

----------


## Սամվել

Լավ բա որ հանկարծ մարդ զգումա որ իր մոտ տենց մի բանա ի՞նչ անի...Գնա իրան մոստից գցի հա՞ թե բուժման ձև կա :Think: 
Լուրջ խնդիրա ու բավականին հետաքրքիրա ինձ խնդրում եմ լուրջ պատասխանել ...մերսի :Smile:

----------


## Աբելյան

ես զոոֆոբիա ունեմ. ուժեղ ձևով վախում եմ կռիսներից, օձերից, մեղուներից ու որոշ գույնզգույն միջատներից:

----------


## gayane70

փաստը փաստ է.ինձ թվում է բոլորն էլ ունեն ֆոբիաներ: Ես օրինակ վախենւմ եմ փակ տարածություններից:: :Sad:

----------


## Sirop

> փաստը փաստ է.ինձ թվում է բոլորն էլ ունեն ֆոբիաներ: Ես օրինակ վախենւմ եմ փակ տարածություններից::



Ժողովուրդ վախը ուրիշ բանա ֆոբիան ուրիշ
օրինակ ինքնաթիռից վախ ունեցողը կարողա վախենալով թռնի ինքնաթիռով բայց ինքնաթիռից ֆոբիա ունեցողը (ետ բառը մոռացել եմ) երկնքում ինքնաթիռ տենալուցուց շատ վատ վիճակի, շոկի մեջա ընկնում

առաջարկում եմ ֆոբիաների երեվի ոչ ամբողջական ցուցակ այստեղ

----------


## Ուլուանա

Մանոնի նշած ֆոբիայի՝ ինտիմոֆոբիայի մասին կարդալիս այնպիսի զգացողություն ունեցա, կարծես ընկերներիցս մեկի ճշգրիտ նկարագիրն եմ կարդում...  :Blush:   :Sad:  Կարծում եմ՝ ամեն դեպքում նման մարդկանց նկատմամբ հարկավոր է ջերմություն ու հոգատարություն ցուցաբերել ու փորձել համբերատար լինել, քանի որ նրանց այդպիսին լինելուց ամենաշատը նրանք են տուժում, իսկ համապատասխան ուշադրությունն ու ջերմությունը գուցե մի օր իրենց պտուղները տան: Չգիտեմ, բայց ես դա անհույս վիճակ չեմ համարում:  :Think: 

Տարածված ֆոբիաներից է նաև *կլաուստրոֆոբիան*, որը սովորաբար սահմանում են որպես փակ, նեղ վայրերում գտնվելուց անհիմն վախի զգացում, բայց առավել ճշգրիտ սահմանումը կլիներ հեշտությամբ փրկվելու ուղի չգտնելու նկատմամբ վախ: Կլաուստրոֆոբները կարող են վերելակներում, գնացքում խցիկներում և նմանատիպ այլ տեղերում գտնվելուց խուճապի նոպաներ կամ խուճապի նոպաներ ունենալու վախ ունենալ: Նրանք դժվարանում են շնչել փակ սրահներում, թատրոններում, վերելակներում և այլն: Ինչպես մնացած այլ խանգարումները, կլաուստրոֆոբիան նույնպես կարող է զարգանալ մանկության տարիներին պատահած ինչ-որ դեպքի հետևանքով:

Հետո կգրեմ նաև կլաուստրոֆոբիայի դրսևորումների, պատճառների ու ձերբազատման եղանակների մասին:  :Wink:

----------


## MariKa

Վայ ես վախենում եմ, շատ եմ վախենաում շներից, նույնիսկ երբ կապած են, հերիք է միայն մեկ անգամ հաչա ու ես չկամ, ու մեկ էլ բարձրությունից եմ վախենում:
ինչու բերեցի հենց այս 2 օրնակը՝, առաջինում իմ վախը այսպես ասած օֆֆ լայն է, ես միշտ վախենում եմ շներից, եթե նույնիսկ երազում տեսնեմ, և ես չեմ պատկերացնում ինչպես այդ վախը հաղթահարեմ, իսկ բարձրությունից բնականաբար վախենում եմ միայն այն ժամանակ, երբ բարձր տեղից ցած եմ նայում , բայց կարծում եմ որ այն հաղթահարելի է, եղբայրս կարողացավ, ես էլ կարող եմ:

----------


## Taurus

իմ ֆոբիան մի քիչ տարօրինակ է՝ ես վախենում եմ միայն մի բանից, երբ բարձր տաղից ընկնեմ ջրի մեջ, որի խորությունը ես չգտիմ, վախս կայանումէ նրանում, որ ես կարող է վերև չհասցնեմ բարձրանալ ու խեղդվեմ:
Մնացած ամեն տեսակի բաներից չեմ վախենում, նույնիսկ այլմոլորակաիններց, ընդհակառակը ուզւոմ եմ հանդիպել նրանց հետ որ գռազով բլոտ խաղամ

----------


## Lapterik

Էնքան բան կա, որ վախտենում եմ, բայց որ չմտածեցի դրանց մասին, կարողա չվախենամ: Մթությունից վախենում եմ, հատկապես, որ տանը մենակ եմ, բայց էս վերջերս հերոս եմ դարձել, առավվոտ 7 անց կես տնից դուրս եմ գալիս, մարդ մուրդ չկա,վախենում եմ խորությունից, ավելի ճիշտ խեղտվելուց, բարձրությունից եմ վախենում(հեչ սովոր չեմ, 4-րդ հարկից կարողա նայեմ, ոտքերս թուլանա) , հատկապես, երբ ներքև եմ նայում ու ինչ որ բան ընկնում ա: Վախենում եմ կարիճներից, բացի էտ զզվում եմ ու սարսափում նմանատիպ կենդանիներից:

----------


## Dayana

Mogakan`Lapterik   :Hands Up:  Ես քո ընկերն եմ էս հարցում ։ 
Նենց կուզեի Taurus-ի նման անվախ լինեի  :Blush:

----------


## Marylin

Մարդը վախենում է ինքն իրեն մենակ ստվերում տեսնելուց, այս վախին հաճախ խելագարությունն է հաջորդում:

----------


## Lapterik

> Մարդը վախենում է ինքն իրեն մենակ ստվերում տեսնելուց, այս վախին հաճախ խելագարությունն է հաջորդում:


Ես վախենում եմ ավատարիդ նկարների նման նկարներից, փոխի լա՞վ:

----------


## Grieg

Աղջիկներից շատերը վախ ունեն մենակությունից /կոպիտ ասած տանը մնալուց/ , այդ վախի երկարատև ազդեցության հետևանքը հաճախ լինում է տարբեր աստիճանի հոգեկան խանգարումներ։ ինչ եք կարծում ինչպես կարելի է օգնել այդպիսի մարդկանց՞ 
/բացի ամուսնանալուց  :LOL: /

----------


## Selene

> Աղջիկներից շատերը վախ ունեն մենակությունից /կոպիտ ասած տանը մնալուց/ , այդ վախի երկարատև ազդեցության հետևանքը հաճախ լինում է տարբեր աստիճանի հոգեկան խանգարումներ։ ինչ եք կարծում ինչպես կարելի է օգնել այդպիսի մարդկանց՞ 
> /բացի ամուսնանալուց /


Չեմ կարծում, որ մեր հասարակությունում աղջիկների մեծամասնության մոտ նման վախ կա, կամ էլ, ես փոքրամասնության մեջ եմ մտնում տվյալ դեպքում :Think:  :Wink: 
Ինձ թվում է, որ շատ աղջիկներ  վախենում են ոչ թե տանը մնալուց, այլ ոչ իրենց համապատասխան ու արժանիի հետ ամուսնանալուց, բայց դրանից էլ հաստատ հոգեկան խանգարումներ չեն ստանա :LOL:  Իսկ իմ նշած վախի դեպքում բուժումը միակն է ու ակնհայտ :Wink: 
Հուսով եմ՝ հասկացաք...

----------


## Vive L'Armenie

Շա՜տ եմ վախենում մթությունից :Not I: , առավել ևս երբ տանը մարդ չի լինում..., անընդհատ ինձ թվում է թե ինչ-որ մեկն ինձ *հետևում է*, դեռ փոքրուց եմ այդ ամենը զգացել, անընդհատ *ոտնաձայներ*, կամ երբ պարկում եմ քնելու, կարծես ինչ-որ մեկը *շնչի հենց ականջիս մոտ* :Cray: , ավելին... կարող եմ նույնիսկ նշել սեռը՝ *արական*  :This:  որ ասեմ չեք հավատա, նույնիսկ դեմքն եմ տեսել մի oր գիշեր, մորաքրոջս միշտ ասում էի, որ ինչ-որ մեկն ինձ հետևում է, բայց դե << բանի տեղ >> չէր դնում :Sad: , բայց այդ գիշեր, իրոք հավատաց, պարանոցից հանեց խաչը, աղոթեց և տվեց մոտu...Ճիշտն ասած այն ինչ-որ պիտի ասեմ, ոչ ոք չգիտի, ուրեմն մի օր երեկոյան գնում էինք խանութ քրոջս հետ, վերադառնալիս արդեն ահակին մթնել էր, դե մոտենում էինք արդեն մեր շենքին և տեսնենք ինչ-որ մեկը լրիվ *սպիտակ* շորերով կանգնած էր մուտքի մոտ, բայց նկատեցինք, որ դա *մարդ չէր*, պայծառ լույս էր բաց թողում, կարծես *ուրվական* լիներ, մենք սառած կանգնած էինք... :Shok:  :Shok: , չգիտեինք ի՞նչն անել, հանկարծ այն *անհետացավ* և մենք ահավոր վախեցած շտապեցինք տուն, ախր երկուսս էլ տեսել էինք, այնպես չի, որ ասեմ իմ աչքին է երևացել :Not I:  Ի՞նչ անեմ, որ վախն անցնի, շա՜տ եմ վախենում մենակությունից  :Cray: 

Չեք պատկերացնի թե հիմա ո՞նց եմ վախենում գնամ սենյակս, նորի՜ց սկսվեցի՜՜՜ն :Cray:

----------


## Srtik

Վաղվա ստուգարքից եմ վախենում: Բա որ չանցնե՞մ: :Cry:

----------


## Vive L'Armenie

> Վաղվա ստուգարքից եմ վախենում: Բա որ չանցնե՞մ:


ՄԻ մտածիր, կանցնես :Wink: , Քեզ հաջողություն եմ ցանկանում :Smile: , իսկ այդ վախը մշտական չէ, ինչը շա՜տ լավ է :Ok:

----------


## *e}|{uka*

> Շա՜տ եմ վախենում մթությունից, առավել ևս երբ տանը մարդ չի լինում..., անընդհատ ինձ թվում է թե ինչ-որ մեկն ինձ *հետևում է*, դեռ փոքրուց եմ այդ ամենը զգացել, անընդհատ *ոտնաձայներ*, կամ երբ պարկում եմ քնելու, կարծես ինչ-որ մեկը *շնչի հենց ականջիս մոտ*, ավելին... կարող եմ նույնիսկ նշել սեռը՝ *արական*  որ ասեմ չեք հավատա, նույնիսկ դեմքն եմ տեսել մի oր գիշեր, մորաքրոջս միշտ ասում էի, որ ինչ-որ մեկն ինձ հետևում է, բայց դե << բանի տեղ >> չէր դնում, բայց այդ գիշեր, իրոք հավատաց, պարանոցից հանեց խաչը, աղոթեց և տվեց մոտu...Ճիշտն ասած այն ինչ-որ պիտի ասեմ, ոչ ոք չգիտի, ուրեմն մի օր երեկոյան գնում էինք խանութ քրոջս հետ, վերադառնալիս արդեն ահակին մթնել էր, դե մոտենում էինք արդեն մեր շենքին և տեսնենք ինչ-որ մեկը լրիվ *սպիտակ* շորերով կանգնած էր մուտքի մոտ, բայց նկատեցինք, որ դա *մարդ չէր*, պայծառ լույս էր բաց թողում, կարծես *ուրվական* լիներ, մենք սառած կանգնած էինք..., չգիտեինք ի՞նչն անել, հանկարծ այն *անհետացավ* և մենք ահավոր վախեցած շտապեցինք տուն, ախր երկուսս էլ տեսել էինք, այնպես չի, որ ասեմ իմ աչքին է երևացել Ի՞նչ անեմ, որ վախն անցնի, շա՜տ եմ վախենում մենակությունից 
> 
> Չեք պատկերացնի թե հիմա ո՞նց եմ վախենում գնամ սենյակս, նորի՜ց սկսվեցի՜՜՜ն


 :Shok:  իմ մոտ էլ են նման բաներ պատահել ,փոքր վախտ ես էլ էի լուսացնում  ոտնաձայներ , շշուկներ որսալով , նույնիսկ ձայներ էի լսում , բայց կնքնվելուց հետո ամեն ինչ անցավ վախս էլ որոշ չափով  անցավ , համենայն դեպս քնելուց առաջ էլ մահճակալիս տակ չեմ նայում ... :Wink:

----------


## Մանե

Չգիտեմ էս գրառման համար նկատողություն կստանամ,թե չէ,ուղղակի հետաքրքիր նյութ էր,չէի կարա էդքանը թարգմանեմ :Blush: 
Боязнь всего— панафобия (Panophobia)
Многих вещей— полифобия (Polyphobia)
Всего нового — неофобия (Neophobia)

*Явлений природы:*
Воздуха— анемофобия (Anemophobia)
Облаков—нефофобия (Nephophobia)
Холода, льда и мороза— криофобия (Cryophobta)
Ночи — никтофобия (Nyctophobia)
Темноты — скотофобия (Scotophobia)
Дня — эозофобия (Eosophobia)
Солнечного света— фенгофобия (Phengophobia)
Света — фотофобия (Photophobia)
Вспышек света — селафобия (Selaphobia)
Грома и молнии — бронтофобия (Brontophobia)
Электричества — электрофобия (Electrophobia)
Яркого света — фотоауглиафобия (Photoaugliaphobia)
Громкого шума— лигирофобия (Ligyrophobia)
Космических явлений— космикофобия (Kosmikophobia)
Метеоров— метеорофобия (Meteorophobia)
Комет — кометофобия (Cometophobia)
Луны —селенофобия (Selenophobia)
Северного сияния— аурорафобия (Auroraphobia)
Звезд— астрофобия (Astrophobia)
Солнца — гелиофобия (Heliophobia)
Засухи— ксерофобия (Xerophobia)
Наводнения — антлофобия (Antlophobia)
Тумана — гомихлофобия (Homichlophobia)
Ураганов— лилапсофобия (Lilapsophobia)
Озер— лимнофобия (Limnophobia)
Рек или бегущей воды — потамофобия (Potamophobia)
Морей и океанов — талассофобия (Thalassophobia)
Пропастей— кремнофобия (Cremnophobia)
Дождя— омброфобия (Ombrophobia)
Теней —сциопофобия (Sciopophobia)
Снега— хионофобия (Chionophobia)
Воды—гидрофобия (Hydrophobia)
Ветра— анкраофобия (Ancraophobia)
Высоты — акрофобия (Acrophobia)
Лесов— гилофобия (Hylophobia)
Растений — ботанофобия (Botanophobia)
Деревьев— дендрофобия (Dendropriobia)
Грибов— микофобия (Mycophobia)
Цветов— антрофобия (Anthrophobia) 
Запахов — ольфактофобия (Offactophobia)

----------


## Մանե

*Ситуаций:*

Пристального разглядывания другими — скоптофобия (Scoptophobia)
Прикосновения — афенфосмофобйя (Aphenphosmophobia)
Сексуального приставания—контрелтотофобия (Contreltophobia)
Изнасилования — виргинитифобия (Virginitiphobia)
Несчастного случая — дистихифобия (Dystychiphobia)
Атомного взрыва — атомософобия (Atomosophobia)
Радиации — радиофобия (Radiophobia)
Физического или морального наказания— рабдофобия (Rhabdophobia)
Порки — мастигофобия (Mastigophobia)
Критики — эниссофобия (Enissophobia)
Оказаться связанным — меринтофобия (Merinthophobia)
Оказаться задушенным — пнигофобия (Pnigophobia)
Захлебнуться — ангинофобия (AngmophobJa)
Оказаться в толпе — охлофобия (Ochlophobia)
Обеда и обеденных разговоров — дейпнофобия (Deipnophobia)
Испачкаться — рипофобия (Rhypopnobia)
Быть загипнотизированным — гипнофобия (Hypnophobia)
Судебных процессов — литикафобия (Liticaphobia)
Женитьбы — гамофобия (Gamophobia)
Хирургической операции — томофобия (Tomophobia)
Религиозных церемоний — тепеофобия (Teleophobia)
Остаться в одиночестве — изолофобия (Isolophobia)
Услышать хорошую новость — евпофобия (Eupohobia)
Быть незамеченным — атазагорафобйя (Athazagoraphobia)
Быть осмеянным — катагелофобия (Katagelophobia)

*Веществ:*

Алкоголя — метилофобия (Methyphoba)
Вина — ойнофобия (Oenophobia)
Вредных паров — аэрофобия (Aerophobia)
Пыли — аматофобия (Amathophobia)
Фекалий — копрофобия (Coprophobia)
Гниющей материи —сеплофобия (Seplophobia)
Пищи — цибофобия (Cibophobia)
Чеснока — аллиумофобия (Alliumphobia)
Мяса — карнофобия (Carnophobia)
Овощей —лаханофобия (Lachanophobia)
Золота — аурофобия (Aurophobia)
Металла — металлофобия (Metallophobia)
Яда — иофобия (lophobia)

*Состояний:*

Боли—альгинофобия (Algiophobia)
Головокружения при взгляде вниз — иллингофобия (Illyngophobia)
Тошноты — динофобия (Dinophobia)
Обморока или слабости — астенофобия (Asthenophobia)
Усталости — копофобия (Kopophobia)
Ночной эякуляции — онейрогмофобия (Oneirogmophobia)
Менструации — менофобия (Menophobia)
Старения —геронтофобия (Gerontophobia)
Снов —онейрофобия (Oneirophobia)
Одиночества — монофобия (Monophobia)
Гнева — ангрофобия (Angrophobia)
Поражения — какоррафиофобия (Kakorrhaphiophobia)
Зависимости от других — сотериофобия (Soteriophobia)
Неудачи — атихифобия (Atychiphobia)
Забыть что-то или быть забытым — атазагорафобия (Athazagoraphobia)
Свободы —элевтерофобия (Eleutherophobia)
Веселья —херофобия (Cherophobia)
Несовершенства — ателофобия (Atelophobia)
Ревности — зелофобия (Zeiophobia)
Смеха — гелиофобия (Geliophobia)
Любви — эротофобия (Erotophobia)
Влюбленности —филофобия (Philophobia)
Воспоминаний — мнемофобия (Mnemophobia)
Бедности —пениафобия (Peniaphobia)
Богатства — плутофобия (Plutophobia)
Благодарности —доксофобия (Doxophobia)
Радости — гедонофобия (Hedonophobia)
Ответственности — гипенгиофобия (Hypengyophobia)

*Болезней:*

Болезней вообще — патофобия (Pathophobia)
Определенной болезни —монопатофобия (Monopathophobia)
Ангины —ангинофобия (Anginophobia)
Потери памяти —амнезифобия (Amnesiphobia)
Слепоты —скотомафобия (Scotomaphobia)
Заболеваний мозга — менингитофобия (Meningitophobia)
Рака — канцерофобия (Cancerophobia)
Инфаркта — кардиофобия (Cardiophobia)
Холеры —хорофобия (Chorophobia)
Запора — копрастазофобия (Coprastasophobia)
Инфекции — молизмофобия (Molysmophobia)
Диабета —диабетофобия (Diabetophobia)
Бешенства — кинофобия (Cynophobia)
Гриппа— фебрифобия (Febriphobia)
Ранения — трипанофобия (Trypanophobia)
Травмы — травматофобия (Traumatophobia)
Безумия — дементофобия (Dementophobia)
Кожного зуда — акарофобия (Acarophobia)
Проказы — лепрофобия (Leprophobia)
Вшей — фтириофобия (Phthiriophobia)
Насморка — эпистаксиофобия (Epistaxiophobia)
Фобий — фобиофобия (Phobophobia)
Отравления —токсикофобия (Toxicophobia)
Полиомиелита — полиозофобия (Poliosophobia)
Геморроя —проктофобия (Proctophobia)
Шока — гормефобия (Hormephobia)
Сексуального извращения — парафобия (Paraphobia)
Кожных заболеваний — дерматозиофобия (Dermatosiophobia)
Сифилиса —луифобия (Luiphobia)
Туберкулеза — фтизиофобия (Phthisiophobia)
Прививок — вакцинофобия (Vaccinophobia)
Венерических заболеваний —кипридофобия (Cypndophobia)

*Мира животных:*

Животных — зоофобия (Zoophobia)
Меха и кожи животных — дорафобия (Doraphobia)
Диких животных — агризоофобия (Agrizoophobia)
Муравьев — мирмекофобия (Myrmecophobia)
чел — апифобия (Apiphobia)
Птиц— орнитофобия (Ornithophobia)
Быков — таурофобия (Taurophobia)
Лошадей — гиппофобия (Hippophobia)
Кошек —аклюрофобия (Aclurophobia)
Кур — алекторофобия (Alektorophobia)
Собак — кинофобия (Cynophobia)
Мышей — музофобия (Musophobia)
Крыс — земмифобия (Zemmiphobia)
Выдр — лютрафобия (Lutraphobia)
Рыб — ихтиофобия (Ichthyophobia)
Акул — селахофобия (Selachophobia)
Моллюсков —остраконофобия (Ostraconophobia)
Лягушек — батрахофобия (Batrachophobia)
Жаб — буфонофобия (Bufonophobia)
Бактерий и микробов —верминофобия (Verminophobia)
Насекомых —акарофобия (Acarophobia)
Моли — моттефобия (Mottephobia)
Паразитов — паразитофобия (Parasitophobia)
Рептилий —герпетофобия (Herpetophobia)
Змей — офидиофобия (Ophidiophobia)
Пауков —арахнефобия (Arachnephobia)
Червей —сколецифобия (Scoleciphobia)

*Предметов:*

Асимметричных вещей — асимметрифобия (Asymmetriphobia)
Маленьких предметов — микрофобия (Microphobia)
Больших предметов — мегалофобия (Megalophobia)
Священных предметов —агиофобия (Hagiophobia)
Автомобилей —моторофобия (Motorophobia)
Велосипедов —циклофобия (Cyclophobia)
Книг — библиофобия (Bibliophobia)
Часов —хронометрофобия (Chronometrophobia)
Компьютеров — киберфобия (Cyberphobia)
Крестов и распятий —стаурофобия (Staurophobia)
Хрусталя и стекла — кристаллофобия (Crystallophobia)
Кукол — педиофобия (Pediophobia)
Новых лекарств — неофармофобия (Neopharmaphobia)
Тканей —текстофобия (Textophobia)
Птичьих перьев —птеронофобия (Pteronophobia)
Флейты — аулофобия (Aulophobia)
Машин — механофобия (Mechanophobia)
Зеркал — катоптрофобия (Catoptrophobia)
Денег —хрометофобия (Chrometophobia)
Иголок и колючих предметов — айхмофобия (Aichmophobia)
Пули —баллистофобия (Ballistophobia)
Огнестрельного оружия — гоплофобия (Hoplophobia)
Ядерного оружия — нуклеомитуфобия (Nucleomituphobia)
Бумаги — папирофобия (Papyrophobia)
Булавок — энетофобия (Enetophobia)
Бритвы — ксирофобия (Xyrophobia)
Телефонов —телефонофобия (Telephonophobia)

*Людей:*

Людей вообще —антропофобия (Anthropophobia)
Общества — социофобия (Sociophobia)
Лысых — пеладофобия (Peladophobia)
Бородатых — погонофобия (Pogonophobia)
Красивых женщин — калигинефобия (Caligynephobia)
Уродов —тератофобия (Teratophobia)
Собственного отражения в зеркале —эйсоптрофобия (Eisoptrophobia)
Нищих и попрошаек — гобофобия (Hobophobia)
Воров —сцелерофобия (Scelerophobia)
Детей —педофобия (Pedophobia)
Невинных девушек — партенофобия (Parthenophobia)
Китайцев —синофобия (Sinophobia)
Клоунов — коулрофобия (Coulrophobia)
Дантистов —дентофобия (Dentophobia)
Иностранцев — ксенофобия (Xenophobia)
Англичан — англофобия (Anglophobia)
Французов — франкофобия (Francophobia)
Немцев — тевтофобия (Teutophobia)
Греков — геллофобия (Heliophobia)
Гомосексуалистов — гомофобия (Homophobia)
Мужчин—андрофобия (Androphobia)
Японцев — японофобия (Japanophobia)
Евреев — юдофобия (Judeophobia)
Тещи или свекрови — пентерафобия (Pentheraphobia)
Стариков —геронтофобия (Gerontophobia)
Папы римского — папафобия (Papaphobia)
Политиков — политикофобия (Politicophobia)
Священников — иерофобия (Hierophobia)
Проституток — кипридофобия (Cypridophobia)
Грабителей — гарпаксофобия (Harpaxophobia)
Русских— русофобия (Russophobia)
Родственников —сингенезофобия (Syngenesophobia)
Женщин — гинофобия (Gynophobia)
Подростков — эфебифобия (Ephebiphobia)
Представителей противоположного пола — гетерофобия (Heterophobia)
Колдунов и колдуний — виккафобия (Wiccaphobia)

----------


## Մանե

*Действий:*

Плавать —аблутофобия (Ablutophobia)
Ложиться спать — клинофобия (Clinophobia)
Вести машину — амаксофобия (Amaxophobia)
Рожать — малевзиофобия (Maleusiophobia)
Переезжать —тропофобия (Tropophobia)
Одеваться — вестифобия (Vestiphobia)
Работать за компьютером — киберфобия (Cyberphobia)
Готовить — магейрокофобия (Mageirocophobia)
Пересекать улицу — агирофобия (Agyrophobia)
Танцевать —хорофобия (Chorophobia)
Принимать решения —децидофобия (Decidophobia)
Не исполнить свой долг — паралипофобия (Paralipophobia)
Лечиться —фармакофобия (Pharmacophobia)
Ходить к врачу — ятрофобия (latrophobia)
Лечить зубы —одонтофобия (Odontophobia)
Пить —дипсофобия (Dipsophobia)
Есть, глотать — фагофобия (Phagophobia)
Летать — авиафобия (Aviophobia)
Оперировать (у хирургов) —эргазиофобия (Ergasiophobia)
Писать — графофобия (Graphophobia)
Целоваться —филемафобия (Philemaphobia)
Учиться — софофобия (Sophophobia)
Лечить (у врачей) — опиофобия (Opiophobia)
Двигаться — кинетофобия (Kinetophobia)
Выражать свое мнение —доксофобия (Doxophobia)
Ездить на поезде — сидеродромофобия (Siderodromophobia)
Путешествовать — годофобия (Hodophobia)
Ходить в школу —дидаскалейнофобия (Didaskaleinophobia)
Говорить —лалиофобия (Laliophobia)
Говорить по телефону — фонофобия (Phonophobia)
Публично выступать — глоссофобия (Glossophobia)
Спать —сомнифобия (Somniphobia)
Сидеть — катисофобия (Kathisophobia)
Думать —фронемофобия (Phronemophobia)
Работать — эргофобия (Ergophobia)
Ходить — амбулофобия (Ambulophobia)
Мыться — абультофобия (Abultophobia)
Заниматься сексом — коитофобия (Coitophobia)
Согрешить — энозиофобия (Enosiophobia)
Потерять невинность —примейзодофобия (Primeisodophobia)
Украсть — клептофобия (Kleptophobia)
Раздеться при людях —дисабиллофобия (Dishabillophobia)
Мочиться —урофобия (Urophobia)
Долго ждать — макрофобия (Macrophobia)
Растолстеть — обезофобия (Obesophobia)
Открывать глаза — оптофобия (Optophobia)
Возвращаться домой — ностофобия (Nostophobia)

*Тела и его частей:*

Непривлекательности собственного тела —дисморфофобия (Dysmorphophobia)
Крови —гемофобия (Homophobia)
Телесных запахов —осмофобия (Osmophobia)
Глаз — омметафобия (Ommetaphobia)
Всего, что с левой стороны тела — левофобия (Levophobia)
Всего, что с правой стороны тела — декстрофобия (Dextrophobia)
Волос—хаэтофобия (Chaetophobia)
Рук—хирофобия (Chirophobia)
Коленей — генуфобия (Genuphobia)
Наготы —гимнофобия (Gymnophobia)
Зубов—одонтофобия (Odontophobia)
Морщин — ритифобия (Rhytiphobia)
Облысения — фалакрофобия (Phalacrophobia)
Того, что связано со временем и смертью
Смерти и умирания — танатофобия (Thanatophobia)
Кладбищ — койметрофобия (Coimetrophobta)
Времени и часов —хронофобия (Chronophobia)
Трупов — некрофобия (Necrophobia)
Гниения и распада — сеплофобия (Seplophobia)
Могил — плакофобия (Placophobia)
Быть похороненным заживо — тафефобия (Taphephooia)

*Абстрактных понятий:*

Идей — идеофобия (tdeophobia)
Идей, отличающихся от общепринятых —ересифобия (Heresyphobia)
Знания — гнозиофобия (Gnosiophobia)
Рая —уранофобия (Ouranophobia)
Ада — гадефобия (Hadephobia)
Наследственности — патройофобия (Patroiophobia)
Бесконечности — апейрофобия (Apeirophobia)
Справедливости —дикефобия (Dikephobia)
Материализма — гилефобия (Hylephobia)
Души — психофобия (Psychophobia)
Мифов и сказок ~ мифофобия (Mythophobia)
Музыки —мелофобия (Melophobia)
Имен — номатофобия (Nomatophobia)
Новизны — кайнофобия (Cainophobia)
Мнений — аллодоксафобия (Allodoxaphobia)
Философии — философобия (Philosophobia)
Поэзии — метрофобия (Metrophobia)
Прогресса — прософобия (Prosophobia)
Религии —теофобия (Theophobia)
Сложной научной терминолгогии —гелленологофобия (Hellenologophobia)
Символов — симболофобия (Symbolophobia)
Симметрии — симметрофобия (Symmetrophobia)
Слов — логофобия (Logophobia)
Длинных слов — гиппопотомомонстросесквиппедалиофобия (Hippopotomonstrosesquippedaliophobia)
Техники —технофобия (Technophobia)
Сатаны — сатанофобия (Satanophobia)
Теологии —теологикофобия (Theologicophobia)
Демонов —демонофобия (Demonophobia)
Привидений —фасмофобия (Phasmophobia)

*Цветов:*

Цветов вообще —хромофобия (Chromophobia)
Черного—меланофобия (Melanophobia)
Пурпурного —порфирофобия (Porphyrophobia)
Желтого — ксантофобия (Xanthophobia)
Красного —эритрофобия (Erythrophobia)
Белого —лейкофобия (Leukophobia)

*Чисел:*

Чисел вообще — нумерофобия (Numerophobia)
Числа 8 — октофобия (Octophobia)
Числа 13 —трискадекафобия (Triskadekaphobia)

*Мест:*

Определенных мест—топофобия (Topophobia)
Своего дома — экофобия (Ecophobia)
Окрестностей своего дома —эйкофобия (Eicophobia)
Больниц — нозокомефобия (Nosocomephobia)
Домов вообще —доматофобия (Domatophobia)
Пустых комнат — ценофобия (Cenophobia)
Комнат вообще —койнонифобия (Koinoniphobia)
Развалин — атефобия (Atephobia)
Школы —сколинофобия (Scolionophobia)
Улиц — агирофобия (Agyrophobia)
Пустого пространства —спацефобия (Spacephobia)
Замкнутого пространства — клаустрофобия (Claustrophobia)
Открытых мест, многолюдья — агорафобия (Agoraphobia)
Театров —театрофобия (Theatrophobia)
Лесов, темных зарослей — никтогилофобия (Nyctohylophobia)
Темных мест — лигрофобия (Lygophobia)
Высоты —аэроакрофобия (Aeroacrophobia)
Узких коридоров — стенофобия (Stenophobia)
Церквей —экклезиофобия (Ecclesiophobia)
Мостов —гефирофобия (Gephyrophobia)
Высоких зданий — батофобия (Batophobia)
Аракибутирофобия – страх, что арахисовое масло прилипнет к нёбу

----------


## Մանե

*Остальные фобии:*

Аблютофобия – страх перед купанием
Акарофобия – страх перед чесанием
Ачлуофобия – боязнь темноты
Акустикофобия – боязнь шума
Акрофобия – боязнь высоты
Аэрофобия – боязнь сквозняков
Аглиофобия – боязнь боли
Агорафобия – боязнь открытых пространств
Алекторофобия – страх перед курами
Аллиумфобия – боязнь чеснока
Аматофобия – боязнь пыли
Амбулофобия – боязнь ходить
Анаблефобия – страх посмотреть вверх
Андрофобия – боязнь мужчин
Англофобия – страх перед англичанами
Антофобия – боязнь цветов
Ануптафобия – страх остаться незамужней (неженатой)
Апейрофобия – страх перед бесконечностью
Апифобия – боязнь пчел
Аритмофобия – боязнь чисел
Аурофобия – страх перед золотом
Аутомисофобия – боязнь быть грязным
Авиофобия – страх перед полетами
Бациллофобия – страх перед микробами
Баллистофобия – боязнь ракет или пуль
Басофобия – боязнь потери способности стоять
Батофобия – боязнь глубины
Библиофобия – боязнь книг
Богифобия – боязнь призраков
Большефобия – страх перед большевиками
Бромидросифобия – боязнь запахов тела
Буфонофобия – страх перед жабами
Венустрафобия – боязнь красивых женщин
Виргинитифобия – боязнь быть изнасилованной
Гамофобия – боязнь перед свадьбой
Гелофобия – боязнь смеха
Глоссофобия – боязнь выступать на публике
Гимнофобия – боязнь наготы
Гадефобия – страх перед адом
Гелиофобия – боязнь солнца
Гемофобия – страх перед кровью
Годофобия – страх перед путешествиями
Гомофобия – страх перед гомосексуальностью
Гидрофобия — водобоязнь

Десидофобия – боязнь принимать решения
Дидаскалейнофобия – страх перед школой
Дорафобия – боязнь меха или кожи животных
Дромофобия – боязнь переходить через улицу

Иатрофобия – боязнь докторов
Исолофобия – страх перед одиночеством

Катагелофобия – боязнь насмешек
Катисофобия – боязнь садиться
Карцинофобия – страх перед раковыми заболеваниями
Кионофобия – боязнь снега
Корофобия – страх перед танцами
Крометофобия – боязнь денег
Клаустрофобия – боязнь замкнутых пространств
Климакофобия – страх перед лестницами
Клинофобия – боязнь ложиться спать в кровать
Копрофобия – страх перед испражнениями
Коулрофобия – страх перед клоунами
Кониофобия – страх перед пылью
Кифофобия – боязнь сутулиться

Лаканофобия – страх перед овощами
Леукофобия – боязнь белого цвета
Лигирофобия – страх перед громкими звуками
Локиофобия – боязнь родить ребенка
Логофобия – боязнь слов
Лутрафобия – страх перед выдрами
Лигофобия – страх перед темнотой

Магейрокофобия – боязнь готовить еду
Мастигофобия – страх перед наказанием
Мелофобия – страх перед музыкой
Менофобия – боязнь менструаций
Меринтофобия – боязнь быть связанным
Метатесиофобия – страх перед переменами
Метифобия – страх перед алкоголем
Мнемофобия – боязнь воспоминаний
Мусофобия – страх перед мышами
Микофобия – страх перед грибами

Некрофобия – боязнь смерти
Нефофобия – боязнь облаков
Ноктифобия – боязнь ночи
Носокомефобия – страх перед больницами

Одонтофобия – боязнь зубных операций
Оенофобия – страх перед вином
Олфактофобия – боязнь нюхать
Омброфобия – страх перед дождем

Панофобия – боязнь всего на свете
Педиофобия – страх перед куклами
Педофобия – страх перед детьми
Плакофобия – страх перед надгробными плитами
Плутофобия – боязнь богатства
Погонофобия – страх перед бородами
Птеромеранофобия – боязнь летать
Пирофобия – боязнь огня

Радиофобия – боязнь радиации
Ранидафобия – боязнь лягушек
Рабдофобия – боязнь наказания
Ритифобия – страх перед морщинами

Сциофобия – боязнь теней
Сколецифобия – боязнь червяков
Скотомафобия – боязнь ослепнуть
Скриптофобия – боязнь писать публично
Селенофобия – страх перед луной
Сайдерофобия – страх перед звездами
Синистрофобия – страх перед левшами
Сингенесофобия – боязнь родственников

Тахофобия – боязнь скорости
Тафефобия – боязнь быть похороненным живым
Тестофобия – боязнь сдавать экзамены
Театрофобия – боязнь театров
Тонитрофобия – боязнь грома
Трискайдекафобия – страх числа 13
Трипанофобия – боязнь инъекций

Фалакрофобия – боязнь стать лысым
Филемафобия – страх перед поцелуями
Филофобия – боязнь влюбиться
Фобофобия – боязнь испытывать страх

Эцлесиофобия – боязнь церкви
Эйсоптрофобия – боязнь увидеть себя в зеркале
Электрофобия – боязнь электричества
Энетофобия – страх перед булавками
Эноклофобия – боязнь толпы
Энтомофобия – страх перед насекомыми
Эософобия – страх перед восходом, дневным солнцем
Эпистаксифобия – боязнь кровотечения из носа
Эремофобия – боязнь быть самим собой
Эритрофобия – боязнь покраснеть
Эргофобия – страх перед работой
Эротофобия – боязнь секса
Эуфобия – боязнь услышать хорошие новости

 :Scenic:  :Unsure:  :Read:  :Scenic:

----------


## Երկնային

> Աղջիկներից շատերը վախ ունեն մենակությունից /կոպիտ ասած տանը մնալուց/ , այդ վախի երկարատև ազդեցության հետևանքը հաճախ լինում է տարբեր աստիճանի հոգեկան խանգարումներ։ ինչ եք կարծում ինչպես կարելի է օգնել այդպիսի մարդկանց՞ 
> /բացի ամուսնանալուց /


_վաաայ 

իրականում, եթե հարցին լուրջ մոտենանք, ապա եթե աղջիկների մոտ նման վախ կա, դրանում մեղավոր է մեր այսօրվա հասարակությունը… ինքս եմ ականատես եղել թե ինչպես են քսանամյա աղջիկներին «տունը մնացած» անվանում… իսկ հոգեպես թույլ աղջիկների վրա դա շատ վատ ազդեցություն է ունենում և դրանից էլ վախն է առաջանում, որ չեն ամուսնանա, ու իրենց մշտապես կանվանեն «տունը մնացած»…_




> Ինձ թվում է, որ շատ աղջիկներ վախենում են ոչ թե տանը մնալուց, այլ ոչ իրենց համապատասխան ու արժանիի հետ ամուսնանալուց, բայց դրանից էլ հաստատ հոգեկան խանգարումներ չեն ստանա Իսկ իմ նշած վախի դեպքում բուժումը միակն է ու ակնհայտ


_դա էլ կա… ճիշտ ես 

ինքս շատ եմ վախեում արյունից… : հետաքրքիրն այն է, որ ինչ վնասվածքներ էլ ստանամ, ինքս իմ վրա արյուն տեսնելիս ոչ մի վախ չեմ զգում… բայց հեռիք է մեկի մատին մի կաթիլ արյուն տենեմ... բռնե՛ք ինձ… էնպես եմ վատանում, համարյա ուշագնաց եմ լինում… _ 

Ավելացվել է 8 րոպե անց
_մի բան էլ կա, որ շատ եմ վախենում… դա հոգեպես միայնակ լինելն է… /Գրիեգի ասած մենակությունից չեմ վախենում ոչ մի քան  սա ուրիշ բան է…/
Նկատի ունեմ այն, որ մարդկանց բազմության մեջ, դու քեզ միայնակ ու օտար ես զգում… քեզ շրջապատում են բազում մարդիկ… դու միայնակ ես, իսկ նրանք կարող են միայն ցավակցել քեզ, կամ դա էլ չեն անում, ու դու շարունակում ես մրսել... երբ հոգիդ օգնության կանչ է արձակում, բայց ոչ ոք չի արձագանքում… մահին համավասարազոր է սա…_

----------


## Anchi

Ես կլաուստրաֆոբիա ունեմ (փակ տարածքների ֆոբիա), վերջերս եմ ինձ ստիպել  վերելակ նստել: Հիշում եմ, որ պարապմունքներիս շաբաթական 3 օր, օրական 2 անգամ 9 հարկ ոտքով էի բարձրանում-իջնում:
Վախենում եմ նաև բարձրությունից. մի տեսակ շունչս կտրվում է ու խորությունից (ջրի):
Հա՛, մեկ էլ սակավամարդ փողոցներից:

----------


## Sunny Stream

տարօրինակ վախ ունեմ... ավելի ճիշտ նման վախ ունեցողի դեռ չգիտեմ (գուցե էստեղ գրել եք, չեմ կարդացել), էդ պատճառով էլ տարօրինակ եմ համարում` վախենում եմ իջնել աստիճաններով, երբ կողքս բազրիք կամ հենվելու այլ իր/մարդ չկա... չէ, պարտադիր չի, որ հենվեմ, բայց պետք է իմանամ, որ կա մեկը/ինչ-որ բան ում/ինչին կհենվեմ ու չեմ ընկնի: էդ պատճառով էլ գուցե բավականին լայն աստիճաններին կենտրոնից մոտենամ, հետո քայլեմ կողմ` դեպի բազրիքը, նոր միայն իջնեմ... լինում է և մոռանում եմ սրա մասին ու հանգիստ իջնում եմ:
 չգիտեմ, թե ինչի հետ է կապված, փոքր ժամանակ աստիճաններից չեմ ընկել, բայց մի բան կա (էս դեպքում գիտեմ, որ միակը չեմ). մեկ-մեկ քնելիս, երբ թմբիրը նոր է իջել վրաս, բայց դեռ կիսաքուն եմ, մեկ էլ ինձ թվում է, թե ինչ-որ աստիճաններից ընկնում եմ ու վեր եմ թռնում... հետո հանգիստ քնում եմ:
...կասե՞ք, թե սա ինչ-ֆոբիա է ու արդյո՞ք տարօրինակ է ու հազվադեպ հանդիպող:

----------


## Selene

> տարօրինակ վախ ունեմ... ավելի ճիշտ նման վախ ունեցողի դեռ չգիտեմ (գուցե էստեղ գրել եք, չեմ կարդացել), էդ պատճառով էլ տարօրինակ եմ համարում` վախենում եմ իջնել աստիճաններով, երբ կողքս բազրիք կամ հենվելու այլ իր/մարդ չկա... չէ, պարտադիր չի, որ հենվեմ, բայց պետք է իմանամ, որ կա մեկը/ինչ-որ բան ում/ինչին կհենվեմ ու չեմ ընկնի: էդ պատճառով էլ գուցե բավականին լայն աստիճաններին կենտրոնից մոտենամ, հետո քայլեմ կողմ` դեպի բազրիքը, նոր միայն իջնեմ... լինում է և մոռանում եմ սրա մասին ու հանգիստ իջնում եմ:
>  չգիտեմ, թե ինչի հետ է կապված, փոքր ժամանակ աստիճաններից չեմ ընկել, բայց մի բան կա (էս դեպքում գիտեմ, որ միակը չեմ). մեկ-մեկ քնելիս, երբ թմբիրը նոր է իջել վրաս, բայց դեռ կիսաքուն եմ, մեկ էլ ինձ թվում է, թե ինչ-որ աստիճաններից ընկնում եմ ու վեր եմ թռնում... հետո հանգիստ քնում եմ:
> ...կասե՞ք, թե սա ինչ-ֆոբիա է ու արդյո՞ք տարօրինակ է ու հազվադեպ հանդիպող:


Վայ, Ձնծաղիկ ջան, ես էլ ունեմ այդ վախը, բայց երբեք այստեղ չեմ գրել, որովհետև կարծել եմ, որ իրոք ամենատարօրինակն է, չնայած երկու ակումբցի գիտեն էտ իմ տարօրինակ ֆոբիայի մասին :Blush:  Եթե հենվելու կամ բռնվելու տեղ չկա, ուրեմն ես այնքան դանդաղ կիջնեմ էտ աստիճանները, որ հետս քայլողը ներքևում մի քանի րոպե ստիպված ինձ սպասելու է: Ու ամեն իջնելուց պատկերացնում եմ, թե ոնց կարող եմ ընկնել, եթե հանկարծ ոտքս սայթաքի կամ նման բան :Blush:  Ու հիմա ամենավատը. նման վախ անհիշելի ժամանակներից ունեմ, իսկ վերջերս՝ ամռանը, մի լավ ընկել եմ աստիճաններից, ու վախս անբուժելի է դարձել :Sad:  :Sad:

----------


## Anchi

> տարօրինակ վախ ունեմ... ավելի ճիշտ նման վախ ունեցողի դեռ չգիտեմ (գուցե էստեղ գրել եք, չեմ կարդացել), էդ պատճառով էլ տարօրինակ եմ համարում` վախենում եմ իջնել աստիճաններով, երբ կողքս բազրիք կամ հենվելու այլ իր/մարդ չկա... չէ, պարտադիր չի, որ հենվեմ, բայց պետք է իմանամ, որ կա մեկը/ինչ-որ բան ում/ինչին կհենվեմ ու չեմ ընկնի: էդ պատճառով էլ գուցե բավականին լայն աստիճաններին կենտրոնից մոտենամ, հետո քայլեմ կողմ` դեպի բազրիքը, նոր միայն իջնեմ... լինում է և մոռանում եմ սրա մասին ու հանգիստ իջնում եմ:
>  չգիտեմ, թե ինչի հետ է կապված, փոքր ժամանակ աստիճաններից չեմ ընկել, բայց մի բան կա (էս դեպքում գիտեմ, որ միակը չեմ). մեկ-մեկ քնելիս, երբ թմբիրը նոր է իջել վրաս, բայց դեռ կիսաքուն եմ, մեկ էլ ինձ թվում է, թե ինչ-որ աստիճաններից ընկնում եմ ու վեր եմ թռնում... հետո հանգիստ քնում եմ:
> ...կասե՞ք, թե սա ինչ-ֆոբիա է ու արդյո՞ք տարօրինակ է ու հազվադեպ հանդիպող:


Վայ, ես էլ եմ վախենում աստիճաններից, բայց բոլորից չէ. լայն, բարձր ու շատ թեք աստիճաններից եմ վախենում: Օրինակ Մոնումենտ տանող աստիճաններից եմ ահավոր վախենում, մինչև հիմա սիրտս կանգնում է, երբ դժբախտություն եմ ունենում այդտեղով անցնելու. փոքր ժամանակ էլ Կասկադի աստիճաններից էի վախենում ու երազում տեսնում էի, որ անընդհատ Կասկադից ցած եմ գլորվում: 
Երազում էլ եմ շատ վախենում աստիճաններից ու անընդհատ նստում եմ աստիճաններին, որ չընկնեմ ու սպասում եմ, որ ինձ փրկեն:
Ես դա բացատրում եմ նրանով, որ բարձրության վախ ունեմ: Թեև հնարավոր է՝ ուրիշ ավելի լուրջ հոգեբանակն խնդիր կա: :Blush:

----------


## Lapterik

> մեկ-մեկ քնելիս, երբ թմբիրը նոր է իջել վրաս, բայց դեռ կիսաքուն եմ, մեկ էլ ինձ թվում է, թե ինչ-որ աստիճաններից ընկնում եմ ու վեր եմ թռնում... հետո հանգիստ քնում եմ:
> ...կասե՞ք, թե սա ինչ-ֆոբիա է ու արդյո՞ք տարօրինակ է ու հազվադեպ հանդիպող:


Էտ ինձ մոտ էլ ա տենց, մայց մեկ-մեկ չէ, հաճախ, չգիտեմ ինչից է, չեմ էլ հիշում հետո նորմալ քնում եմ, թե չէ, բայց էտ աստիճաններից կամ ինչ որ տեղից ընկնելը շատ հաճախ ա լինում :Sad:

----------


## Belle

Աստիճաննորից մենակ Ժող-ի Կառավարման ֆակ-ի լայն աստիճաններից ե, վախենում  :Blush: 
իսկ ընդհանրապես ահավոր վախենում եմ սարդերից  :Sad:  բոլոր տեսակի, չափի ու գույն, նունիսկ հեռուստացույցով սարդ տեսնելիս փշաքաղվում եմ  :Sad:

----------


## Lapterik

Մի անգամ ինձ հարցրին ինչից ես վախենում, սկսեցի թվարկել, սարդեր, կարիճներ և այլն ու նույն հարցը էտ մարդուն տվեցի, ասեց վախենում եմ մարդ կորցնելուց, հարազատ մարդ հատկապես, կորցնելուց էն ամենը, ինչ ունեմ, հետո ասեց խայտառակ լինելուց եմ վախենում  :LOL:   ու տենց շարունակ, հետո սկսեցի մտածել ու հասկացա իրոք ես էլ եմ վախենում դրանցից, բայց մտքովս չէր էլ անցնում:

----------


## Sunny Stream

... վայ, ինչ լավ է` մենակ չեմ  :Rolleyes:  (էս ամենաայլանդակ ուրախությունն է, երբ գիտես, որ քո "դժբախտության" մեջ մենակ չես... թու-թու-թու էս "դժբախտությունը" էդքան էլ ահավոր չէ)  :Wink: 

Ո~վ Ակումբի բժիշկներ, կասե՞ք, թե այս աստիճանաֆոբիան ինչ միջազգային անվանում ունի ու ինչ պատճառներ կարող է ունենալ...  :Smile:

----------


## Anchi

:LOL: Եկեք բուժվենք :Wink:

----------


## Lapterik

Էտ աստիճանաֆոբիան իմ մոտ էլ կա, կարծում եմ առաջին հերթին էտ հետևանք է բարձրությունից վախ ունենալու, իսկ բարձրությունից ու խորությունից շատ եմ վախենում: Էն կասկադի աստիճաններին արդեն սովորել եմ, բայց ժամանակին սիրտս կանգնում էր, որ դրանցով իջնում էի: Շատ վախենալու էր Բյուրականի աստղադիտարանի աստիճանները, կեսը բարձրացա ու էս արդեն չկայի  :Sad:  Բարձրա հերիք չի, մի հատ էլ տակը դատարկ  :Sad:

----------


## Anchi

> Էտ աստիճանաֆոբիան իմ մոտ էլ կա, կարծում եմ առաջին հերթին էտ հետևանք է բարձրությունից վախ ունենալու, իսկ բարձրությունից ու խորությունից շատ եմ վախենում: Էն կասկադի աստիճաններին արդեն սովորել եմ, բայց ժամանակին սիրտս կանգնում էր, որ դրանցով իջնում էի: Շատ վախենալու էր Բյուրականի աստղադիտարանի աստիճանները, կեսը բարձրացա ու էս արդեն չկայի  Բարձրա հերիք չի, մի հատ էլ տակը դատարկ



Բա Խոր Վիրապի աստիճանները ինչ ահավոր էր :Shok:

----------


## Sunny Stream

> Էտ աստիճանաֆոբիան իմ մոտ էլ կա, կարծում եմ առաջին հերթին էտ հետևանք է բարձրությունից վախ ունենալու, իսկ բարձրությունից ու խորությունից շատ եմ վախենում: Էն կասկադի աստիճաններին արդեն սովորել եմ, բայց ժամանակին սիրտս կանգնում էր, որ դրանցով իջնում էի: Շատ վախենալու էր Բյուրականի աստղադիտարանի աստիճանները, կեսը բարձրացա ու էս արդեն չկայի  Բարձրա հերիք չի, մի հատ էլ տակը դատարկ


Հա, գուցե բարձրության վախի հետ է կապված... առաջին անգամ նկատեցի, երբ փոքր էի  :LOL:  է ուզում էի թիվը հիշել, էն էլ ստացվեց "երբ փոքր էի"... Սևանի եկեղեցին էինք այցելել բարեկամների հետ, հետո ինչ-որ աստիճաններով սկսեցինք իջնել, որը բռնվելու ոչ մի տեղ չուներ, միայն էդ բլրակից ներէև տանող քարեր, որոնք գետնից բարձր էին... բոլոր քույրիկ-եղբայրիկները բռնոցի խաղալով վազեցին, իջան, մեծահասակները զրուցելով, ճեմելով իջան, ես մնացի վերևում... մեկ էլ նկատեցին, որ չկամ, ես էլ նկատեցի, որ վախենում եմ իջնել... 

բուժվելու համար ինքս ինձ ինստիտուտի աստիճանների գլխին մեկ-մեկ համոզում եմ, իջնում եմ, էլի ասում` լինում է չեմ հիշում, հանգիստ իջնում եմ... բայց դե որ խորը մանկությունից է գալիս, դեռ գումարած քնելուց առաջ ընկնելու երևույթը.. մի տեսակ չեմ հավատում, որ հնարավոր է բուժել...

Ավելացվել է 1 րոպե անց



> Բա Խոր Վիրապի աստիճանները ինչ ահավոր էր


բայց Խոր Վիրապում երկու կողմից բռնվելու տեղ կա, համ էլ դեմքով աստիճանին ես նայում, ներքևը չես տեսնում... կամ գուցե դու շուտ ես գնացել, երբ էդ "հարմարությունները" չկային:

----------


## Ռուֆուս

Ես էլ ֆոբիա ունեմ: Մահու չափ վախենում եմ միջատներից ու հատկապես թիթեռներից: Ու էն աստիճան եմ վախենում, որ թիթեռ տեսնելուց ամբողջ մարմնով փշաքաղվում եմ ու մոտս սրտխառնոց ու գլխապտույտ է առաջանում: Մի քանի անգամ եղել է, որ պատահաբար ցեցի կամ խավարասերի (տառական) եմ դիպչել ու քիչ էր մնում ինֆարկտ ստանայի.....  :Sad: 

Չգիտեմ, ամեն ինչ արել եմ, որ ազատվեմ էս անտեր վախից, բայց ոչինչ չի օգնում.....  :Sad:

----------


## Ուլուանա

> տարօրինակ վախ ունեմ... ավելի ճիշտ նման վախ ունեցողի դեռ չգիտեմ (գուցե էստեղ գրել եք, չեմ կարդացել), էդ պատճառով էլ տարօրինակ եմ համարում` վախենում եմ իջնել աստիճաններով, երբ կողքս բազրիք կամ հենվելու այլ իր/մարդ չկա... չէ, պարտադիր չի, որ հենվեմ, բայց պետք է իմանամ, որ կա մեկը/ինչ-որ բան ում/ինչին կհենվեմ ու չեմ ընկնի: էդ պատճառով էլ գուցե բավականին լայն աստիճաններին կենտրոնից մոտենամ, հետո քայլեմ կողմ` դեպի բազրիքը, նոր միայն իջնեմ... լինում է և մոռանում եմ սրա մասին ու հանգիստ իջնում եմ:


Ես էլ ունեմ էդ վախից, բայց դա ինչ–որ առումով նույնիսկ բնական եմ համարում ու կարծում եմ՝ շատերն ունեն, քանի որ բազրիքի բացակայությունն արդեն անապահովության, ընկնելու վտանգի հետ է կապված, Լապտերիկն էլ ճիշտ նկատեց. բարձրության նկատմամբ վախն էլ այստեղ զգալի դեր ունի։ Էնպես որ, առանց բազրիքի աստիճանների նկատմամբ վախը միանգամայն տրամաբանված վախ է ու այդպիսով՝ բնական։  :Jpit: 



> չգիտեմ, թե ինչի հետ է կապված, փոքր ժամանակ աստիճաններից չեմ ընկել, բայց մի բան կա (էս դեպքում գիտեմ, որ միակը չեմ). մեկ-մեկ քնելիս, երբ թմբիրը նոր է իջել վրաս, բայց դեռ կիսաքուն եմ, մեկ էլ ինձ թվում է, թե ինչ-որ աստիճաններից ընկնում եմ ու վեր եմ թռնում... հետո հանգիստ քնում եմ:


Չգիտեմ ինչից է, բայց ինձ հետ էլ է հաճախ ճիշտ նույնը տեղի ունենում, բայց, չգիտես ինչու, երբեք չեմ մտածել, թե դա ինչ–որ ֆոբիա է...  :Unsure:

----------


## Սերխիո

> Ես էլ ֆոբիա ունեմ: Մահու չափ վախենում եմ միջատներից ու հատկապես *թիթեռներից*:


Բա ետ ոնց ա _Երկնայինի_ հետ շփվում ես ? :Shok: 





*վախենում եմ բարձրությունից ... ահավոր եմ վախենում* :Scare:

----------


## Dayana

դե հիմա լսեք թե ով է ամենավախկոտը  :Wink: 
Ես վախում եմ թությունից, ու քնից առաջ լույսն անջատելու աբրյադ ունեմ  :LOL: 
Տունը մեր 2 հարկիցա ու իմ ննջարանը 2-րդ հարկումա  :Blush:  երբ վերջինը ես եմ գնում  քնելու նախ բարձրանում եմ 2-րդ հարկ, վառում աստիճանների դիմացի լույսը, որը լուսավորում է իմ ննջարանին դիմացի միջանցքը, հետո աստիճանների մողքի լույսն եմ վառում, հետո իմ սեյակի լույսը, հետո նաչնիկս։ Իջնում եմ ներքև, անջատում լույսը, բարձրանում վերև, անջատում աստիճանների կողքի լույսը, հետո դիմացինը, հետո իմ սենյակինը, հետո երբ արդեն համոզված եմ, որ 1 րոպեից քնած կլինեմ անջատում եմ նաև նաչնիկս, ու սա այն ժամանակ երբ տատիկս կողքիս է քնում  :LOL:  իսկ որ տանը չի, ու առավել ևս, երբ 2-րդ հարկում մենակ եմ մնալու չասեմ քնի լույս եմ վառ թողնում  :LOL:

----------


## Ռուֆուս

> Բա ետ ոնց ա _Երկնայինի_ հետ շփվում ես ?


Դե բացառություններ միշտ էլ լինում են:  :Wink: 
Բացի դրանից մի բան էլ եմ նկատել. երբ ահռելի քանակության թիթեռներ եմ տեսնում, վախը անհետանում է ու մնում է միայն զզվանքը:

----------


## Adam

Ժողովուրդ իսկ ես գիտեմ, որ «կպչուն» մտքերի լավագույն դեղը սարսափ ֆիլմնա: Տարօրինակ կարողա թվա, բայց սեփական փորձից եմ ասում

----------


## Dayana

> Ժողովուրդ իսկ ես գիտեմ, որ* «կպչուն» մտքերի* լավագույն դեղը սարսափ ֆիլմնա: Տարօրինակ կարողա թվա, բայց սեփական փորձից եմ ասում


Էդ կպչուն միտքը Սևեռուն գաղափարնա չէ՞  :LOL: 
դրանից պրծում չկա, էդ էլ յուրատեսակ հոգեկան հիվանդությունա  :Wink:

----------


## Ուլուանա

> դե հիմա լսեք թե ով է ամենավախկոտը 
> Ես վախում եմ թությունից, ու քնից առաջ լույսն անջատելու աբրյադ ունեմ 
> Տունը մեր 2 հարկիցա ու իմ ննջարանը 2-րդ հարկումա  երբ վերջինը ես եմ գնում  քնելու նախ բարձրանում եմ 2-րդ հարկ, վառում աստիճանների դիմացի լույսը, որը լուսավորում է իմ ննջարանին դիմացի միջանցքը, հետո աստիճանների մողքի լույսն եմ վառում, հետո իմ սեյակի լույսը, հետո նաչնիկս։ Իջնում եմ ներքև, անջատում լույսը, բարձրանում վերև, անջատում աստիճանների կողքի լույսը, հետո դիմացինը, հետո իմ սենյակինը, հետո երբ արդեն համոզված եմ, որ 1 րոպեից քնած կլինեմ անջատում եմ նաև նաչնիկս, ու սա այն ժամանակ երբ տատիկս կողքիս է քնում  իսկ որ տանը չի, ու առավել ևս, երբ 2-րդ հարկում մենակ եմ մնալու չասեմ քնի լույս եմ վառ թողնում


Վայ, մի ժամանակ ես էլ էի մթությունից ահավոր վախենում... Վերջին մի քանի տարին նկատել եմ, որ գրեթե անցել է, բայց մինչ այդ, Դայանա ջան, լրիվ քո օրին էի։  :Blush:  Հիշում եմ, դեռևս դպրոցական ցածր դասարաններից սկսած, երեկոյան ուշ ժամերին, երբ պետք էր լինում, ասենք, զուգարան գնալ, որին հասնելու համար ստիպված էի քայլել մութ միջանցքով, ինձնից 4 տարով փոքր քրոջս էի խնդրում, որ գնար, միջանցքի լույսը վառեր, որպեսզի ես առանց վախենալու կարողանայի հասնել զուգարան։  :LOL:  Դե, պատկերացրեք, ասենք, 7-8 տարեկան աղջիկը խնդրում է իր 3-4 տարեկան քրոջը, որ գնա մթության մեջ լույսը վառի, որ ինքը չվախենա։  :LOL:  Էնքան էի զարմանում, որ քույրս չէր վախենում, հենց սկզբից երբեք չի վախեցել...  :Think:

----------


## Adam

> Էդ կպչուն միտքը Սևեռուն գաղափարնա չէ՞ 
> դրանից պրծում չկա, էդ էլ յուրատեսակ հոգեկան հիվանդությունա


Իմ մոտ մի 3 տարի առաջ կար: Հենց մահվան լուր էի լսում, ֆսյո... սաղ գիշեր չէի քնում՝ վախենալով, որ կքնեմ ու էլ չեմ զարթնի
սևեռուն գաղափարը ո՞րնա

----------


## VisTolog

Երևի շատերի մոտ է առկա այս.
Երբ մտնում եմ մութ շենք, աստիճաններով բարձրանալուց անընդհատ թվումա թե հետևիցս մեկը գալիս :LOL: , ըտենց վախվխելով մինչև հասնում եմ իմ նպատակակետին :LOL: , հոգիս հելնումա: Վազելով եմ բարձրանում աստիճաններով: :Lol2:

----------


## Սամվել

> Երևի շատերի մոտ է առկա այս.
> Երբ մտնում եմ մութ շենք, աստիճաններով բարձրանալուց անընդհատ թվումա թե հետևիցս մեկը գալիս, ըտենց վախվխելով մինչև հասնում եմ իմ նպատակակետին, հոգիս հելնումա: Վազելով եմ բարձրանում աստիճաններով:


փոքր ժամանակ ես էլ ունեի դրանից, բայց հիմա ալարում եմ վազելով բարձրանամ... որ գա հասնի գլուխը կջարդեմ  :LOL: 

Իմիջայլոց ես շատ արագ եմ աստիճան իջնում... Երևի 10րդ հարկ եմ ապրում սաղ կյանքս.. վախտին լիֆտին կրում էի  :LOL:  :LOL: ... Բայց մեկա վախենալով եմ իջնում  :LOL:  :LOL:

----------


## Lapterik

Վիստուլի ասած վախից իմ մոտ էլ ա ժամանակ առ ժամանակ ի հայտ գալիս, ասենք որ գնում եմ խոհանոց, որ մարդ չկա էնտեղ, վախենալով ու եսիմ ինչեր պատկերացնելով մինչև տեղ եմ հասնում ու հետ դառնում էսիմ ինչ եմ լինում, ինչ տեսակ բոբո մտքովս անցնումա, հիմնականում հոգիներ: Հա մեկ էլ քնելուց, որ լույսը արդեն անջատածա, հայելու մեջ չեմ նայում, վախում եմ,մի հատ մեծ հայելի կա մահճակալիս առաջ:

----------


## Sunny Stream

> Վիստուլի ասած վախից իմ մոտ էլ ա ժամանակ առ ժամանակ ի հայտ գալիս, ասենք որ գնում եմ խոհանոց, որ մարդ չկա էնտեղ, վախենալով ու եսիմ ինչեր պատկերացնելով մինչև տեղ եմ հասնում ու հետ դառնում էսիմ ինչ եմ լինում, ինչ տեսակ բոբո մտքովս անցնումա, հիմնականում հոգիներ: Հա մեկ էլ քնելուց, որ լույսը արդեն անջատածա, հայելու մեջ չեմ նայում, վախում եմ,մի հատ մեծ հայելի կա մահճակալիս առաջ:


ուխ, փաստորեն մթության ու նրա մեջ ինձ հետապնդող արարածների վախով էլ միակը չեմ (թու, ոչ մի յուրահատկություն  :LOL:  )... փոքր ժամանակ ահավոր վախենում էի... գիշերով որ վեր էի կենում, հետո մոտենում էի մահճակալիս, ինձ թվում էր, թե մահճակալի տակից հեսա-հեսա ինձ պետք է մի ձեռք ներքև քաշի ու վախեցած թռնում էի "տեղերիս մեջ"  :LOL:  մի շրջան արդեն կարծեմ խոսում էի հետները  :Shok:   :LOL:  ուրվականներ էին, պատուհանից տուն մտած  գողեր... հիշում եմ սեփական ձեռքով մեջքիս էի դիպչում ու վախենում էն մտքից, որ "կարող է՚՞ էդ իմ ձեռքը չի"  :LOL:  (նոր հիշեցի էս բոլորը)...  
չնայած հիմա էլ մութ միջանցքով սենյակ չեմ գալիս... դե ամեն ինչից բացի գլխով պատին բարևելու վտանգ էլ կա  :LOL:  չէ՞ որ որ լուսավոր սենյակից միանգամից մութ տեղ ես գնում, որոշ ժամանակ բան չես տեսնում, նույնիսկ պատուհանը հազիվ է երևում... 
.... իսկ դատարկ սենյակում հետապնդողներս... դեռ մեկ-մեկ "այցելում են": դե, ինչ էլ չլինի, մանկության ընկերներ ենք  :Wink:

----------


## VisTolog

Ժող էս գիշերով, էս ամեն ինչը կարդացի, լուրջ շունչս վախից կտրվեց: Հիմի ոնց եմ քնելու:  :Lol2:

----------


## Enipra

Եկել եմ ձեզ անհանգստանալու մի պատճառից ազատելու:  :Wink: 



> մեկ-մեկ քնելիս, երբ թմբիրը նոր է իջել վրաս, բայց դեռ կիսաքուն եմ, մեկ էլ ինձ թվում է, թե ինչ-որ աստիճաններից ընկնում եմ ու վեր եմ թռնում... հետո հանգիստ քնում եմ:





> Էտ ինձ մոտ էլ ա տենց, մայց մեկ-մեկ չէ, հաճախ, չգիտեմ ինչից է, չեմ էլ հիշում հետո նորմալ քնում եմ, թե չէ, բայց էտ աստիճաններից կամ ինչ որ տեղից ընկնելը շատ հաճախ ա լինում





> Չգիտեմ ինչից է, բայց ինձ հետ էլ է հաճախ ճիշտ նույնը տեղի ունենում, բայց, չգիտես ինչու, երբեք չեմ մտածել, թե դա ինչ–որ ֆոբիա է...


Էս ձեր ասածը, բարեբախտաբար, բացարձակապես կապ չունի որևէ տեսակի վախի հետ:  :Smile:  Այդ ընկնելու զգացողությունն ունենում է մարդկանց մեծամասնությունը հենց այդ նույն կիսաքուն վիճակում, ինձ հետ էլ է երբեմն պատահում: Դա լինում է արթունության ու քնի սահմանագծին, այսինքն` քնի առաջին, սկզբնական փուլին անցնելուց անմիջապես առաջ ու համարվում է լրիվ նորմալ:  :Wink: 

Քնի փուլերի մասին կարդալու համար տես ստորագրությունս կամ
http://www.akumb.am/showpost.php?p=477481&postcount=45

----------


## Ուլուանա

> Եկել եմ ձեզ անհանգստանալու մի պատճառից ազատելու: 
> 
> 
> 
> Էս ձեր ասածը, բարեբախտաբար, բացարձակապես կապ չունի որևէ տեսակի վախի հետ:


Փաստորեն, ես ճիշտ էի ենթադրում, որ ֆոբիա չի...  :Jpit:  Ինձ էլ է միշտ թվացել, որ բոլորի հետ էլ պատահում է, ու որ միանգամայն բնական երևույթ է դա։

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

Էդ ձեր նկարագրածը ընկալման խանգարում է՝ ցնորք, իսկ ֆոբիաները մտածողության բովանդակության խանգարումներ են: Հիպնագոգիկ ցնորքը, որն առաջանում է քնելիս, միակն է, որ հանդիպում է առողջ մարդկանց մոտ: Մնացած բոլոր ցնորքներն առաջանում են հոգեկան հիվանդների մոտ:

Կարդում եմ ձեր գրառումները, տեսնում եմ, որ շատ թեթև եք պատկերացնում այդ ֆոբիա կոչվածները: Իրականում դրանք այնպիսի սարսափելի աստիճանի են հասնում, որ ազդում են մարդկանց կյանքի որակի վրա: Ընդհանրապես, կարող են լինել նաև կպչուն մտքեր, գործողություններ, պատկերացումներ, հակումներ: Դրանք բոլորը, եթե կան համապատասխան պայմաններ, ազդում են կյանքի որակի վրա: Օրինակ, այսօր մեր դասախոսը պատմեց, թե ինչպես էր մեկի մոտ բռնաբառության կպչուն պատկերացում առաջացել: Այդ պատճառով երբեք որևէ մեկի հետ մենակ չէր մնում, միշտ երրորդ անձը պետք է ներկա լիներ:

----------


## Ուլուանա

Դե հա, Բյուր, բայց էս թեման մենակ ֆոբիաների մասին չէ, այլ ընդհանրապես վախի զգացողության։ Ուղղակի մեկ–մեկ շատ ենք տարվում, մոռանում ենք, սխալմամբ վախն ու ֆոբիան նույնացնում ենք։  :LOL:   :Blush:

----------


## Dayana

> Իմ մոտ մի 3 տարի առաջ կար: Հենց մահվան լուր էի լսում, ֆսյո... սաղ գիշեր չէի քնում՝ վախենալով, որ կքնեմ ու էլ չեմ զարթնի
> սևեռուն գաղափարը ո՞րնա


Էն որ բացասական մտքերն անընդհատ քեզ հետ են, օրինակ նստում ես տրանսպորտ ու ոչ թե մտածում են նորմալ տեղ հասնես, այլ ասում ես վայ բա որ վթար լինի, բա որ արգելակը չպահի ...  :Wink: 


Պարզվում է Շուշանը չնայած էդքան նուրբ ու քնքուշա, նաև անվախա  :Love:

----------


## Adam

> Էն որ բացասական մտքերն անընդհատ քեզ հետ են, օրինակ նստում ես տրանսպորտ ու ոչ թե մտածում են նորմալ տեղ հասնես, այլ ասում ես վայ բա որ վթար լինի, բա որ արգելակը չպահի ...


Հա իրոք, վախտին իմ մոտ տենց էր....: Նույնիսկ աշխարհի ամենաահավոր բաներն էին մտքովս անցնում: Երևի տարիքից էր...

----------


## Մանե

Ժող,մոտս մի հատ անորոշ ֆոբիա կա-Վախ հեռախոսով խոսալուց  :Shok:  Բայց չգիտեմ ինչից ա.Հնարավոր ա մարդու հետ շփվեմ երկար ժամանակ թե վիրտուալում,թե իրականում ու անկաշկանդ լինեմ.Բայց երբ հեռախոսով եմ խոսում,ահավոր կաշկանդվում եմ ու աշխատում եմ որքան հնարավոր ա շուտ ավարտել խոսակացությունը :Blush:

----------


## Mamlo divan

Հարգելի ակումբցիներ:
Վախ... Տագնապ... Ֆոբիա... թեմայի շուրջ հաղորդում կարող եք կարող եք դիտել ապրիլի 3-ին` ժ. 15.30-ին, <<Արմենակոբ>> հ/ը ուղիղ եթերում: Հոգեբան Դավիթ Ջամալյանը կպատասխանի բոլոր հարցերին: Եթե ունեք հարցեր հոգեբանին, թողեք  այս բաժնում կամ ուղարկեք *press@araratian-tem.am*  էլ.փոստի հասցեին: Հարցեր կարող եք ուղղել նաև ուղիղ եթերի ընթացքում: Հաղորդման կրկնությունը կլինի շաբաթ ժ. 08.15-ին:

----------


## Belle

> Ժող,մոտս մի հատ անորոշ ֆոբիա կա-Վախ հեռախոսով խոսալուց  Բայց չգիտեմ ինչից ա.Հնարավոր ա մարդու հետ շփվեմ երկար ժամանակ թե վիրտուալում,թե իրականում ու անկաշկանդ լինեմ.Բայց երբ հեռախոսով եմ խոսում,ահավոր կաշկանդվում եմ ու աշխատում եմ որքան հնարավոր ա շուտ ավարտել խոսակացությունը


վայյ, Մանուլ, ես էլ հեռախոսով ժամերով խոսում եմ
Ման կարողա՞  վախենում ես, որ կլսեն  :Think: 

Ավելացվել է 48 վայրկյան անց



> Հարգելի ակումբցիներ:
> Վախ... Տագնապ... Ֆոբիա... թեմայի շուրջ հաղորդում կարող եք կարող եք դիտել ապրիլի 3-ին` ժ. 15.30-ին, <<Արմենակոբ>> հ/ը ուղիղ եթերում: Հոգեբան Դավիթ Ջամալյանը կպատասխանի բոլոր հարցերին: Եթե ունեք հարցեր հոգեբանին, թողեք  այս բաժնում կամ ուղարկեք *press@araratian-tem.am*  էլ.փոստի հասցեին: Հարցեր կարող եք ուղղել նաև ուղիղ եթերի ընթացքում: Հաղորդման կրկնությունը կլինի շաբաթ ժ. 08.15-ին:


շնորհակալություն ինֆորմացիայի համար  :Smile:

----------


## *e}|{uka*

> Ժող,մոտս մի հատ անորոշ ֆոբիա կա-Վախ հեռախոսով խոսալուց  Բայց չգիտեմ ինչից ա.Հնարավոր ա մարդու հետ շփվեմ երկար ժամանակ թե վիրտուալում,թե իրականում ու անկաշկանդ լինեմ.Բայց երբ հեռախոսով եմ խոսում,ահավոր կաշկանդվում եմ ու աշխատում եմ որքան հնարավոր ա շուտ ավարտել խոսակացությունը


Իմ մոտել է  տենց եղել Ման ջան դպրոցական տարիներին , երևի տարիքայինա կանցնի , համենայն դեպս իմ մոտ անցելա :  :Wink: 
Իսկ ներկա պահին  հեռախեսազանգից եմ վախենում , հենց  զանգում է վեր եմ թռչում` լինի դա տանը , ուրիշի տանը , թե դրսում : Նենց եմ վախենում կողքիս մարդիկ էլ իմ վախենալուց են վախենում  :Scare:

----------


## Ծով

Վերջերս մի հատ շուն երկարաճիտ կոշիկս կծեց :LOL: , ու էդ օրվանից ես շների կողքով անցնելիս անկախ ինձանից սարսռում եմ...խոսքս իհարկե պուճուր շնիկների մասին չի, մեկ էլ էն հարիֆ որ լինում են է :LOL: 
ՀԻմա ասածս ինչ ա..ես շուն սիրում եմ, բայց մի տեսակ վախի զգացողություն ա առաջանում մոտս հենց տեսնում եմ, ադրենալինի հոտը առնում են, հավաքվում շուրջս, եթե հանկարծ մտքովս անցնում ա  մի հատ էլ նայել իրանց...
ի՞նչ անեմ..էս ֆոբիա ա՞ :Blush:

----------


## Mamlo divan

> Վերջերս մի հատ շուն երկարաճիտ կոշիկս կծեց, ու էդ օրվանից ես շների կողքով անցնելիս անկախ ինձանից սարսռում եմ...խոսքս իհարկե պուճուր շնիկների մասին չի, մեկ էլ էն հարիֆ որ լինում են է
> ՀԻմա ասածս ինչ ա..ես շուն սիրում եմ, բայց մի տեսակ վախի զգացողություն ա առաջանում մոտս հենց տեսնում եմ, ադրենալինի հոտը առնում են, հավաքվում շուրջս, եթե հանկարծ մտքովս անցնում ա  մի հատ էլ նայել իրանց...
> ի՞նչ անեմ..էս ֆոբիա ա՞


Վաղվա ուղիղ եթերի ընթացքում  կստանաք Ձեզ հուզող հարցի պատասխանը ինչպես հոգևորականից, այնպես էլ հոգեբանից:

----------


## Jarre

Ժողովուրդ, բավական ժամանակ մտածել եմ վախի մասին ու մի հարց եմ ուզում տալ։  Համաձայն չե՞ք, որ ողջ մարդկային ցեղը ծայրաստիճան վախեցած վիճակում է  :Tongue: ։  Ահա պատճառներից մի քանիսը, որոնք ինձ մոտ առաջացրել են այս հարցը։

Մարդիկ վախենում են ուրիշ ռասայի մարդկանցից, վախենում են սնահավատությունից, հոգիներից, մեռնելուց, հարազատին կորցնելուց, անընդհատ մտածում են, որ մի վատ բան չպատահի, վախենում են իրենց մտածելակերպից տարբեր մտածելակերպ ունեցողից, հարևանից, կառավարությունից, ինքնաթիռով թռչելուց, սեփական հեղինակությունը չկորցնելուց, փակ տարածությունից, բարձրությունից, ջրից, կրակից, քամուց, վախենում են տառականից ու կենդանական աշխարհի ամենատարբեր ներկայացուցիչներից, աշխատանքը կորցնելուց, ուրիշ երկրում ապրելուց, ամուսնանալուց, տունը մնալուց, փողերը կորցնելուց, իրենց հարազատներից՝ մտածելով, որ հիմա էն դարնա, որ ախպեր ախպոր տակը կփորի, վախենում են իրենք իրենցից, աշխարհի վերջից, հյուսիսային պողոտայով ու օպերայի մերձակայքով ման գալուց.... ու վստահ եմ, որ ահագին բաներ էլ դուք կարող եք ավելացնել։

----------

A.r.p.i. (02.04.2010), Sunny Stream (23.04.2009), Ֆրեյա (24.04.2009)

----------


## Փոքրիկ

:Xeloq: իսկ ես երբեք մթից չեմ վախեցել, բայց էս վերջին մի ամսվա ընթացքում սկսել եմ ահավոր վախենալ  :Scare: ,  անգամ մեր բալկոն 10-ից հետո վախենում եմ մենակ գնամ :Blink:

----------


## Sunny Stream

Դե շատ փիլիսոփաներ են նշել, որ մարդիկ քաղաքակրթության զարգացման հետ հեռացել են բնական վիճակից ու ստեղծել կյանքի համար անհարմար պայմաններ, մշտական լարվածություն և այլն... ես քաղաքակրթության կոմնակից եմ, բայց քո նշածներին էլ համաձայն եմ ու կարծում եմ, որ մարդկությունն էսօր շատ է ինքն իրեն խեղդում, դրանում մեծ է նաև ԶԼՄ-ների դերը: Աղետներն ու պատերազմները միշտ եղել են, բայց մարդիկ, կարծում եմ, դրանցից բացի էլի խոսակցության թեմա ունեցել են, իսկ հիմա հենց մի բան լինում է, մարդիկ այլ լուրերի մասին մոռանում են ու խորանում մռայլ գույների մեջ... Ու հենց նույն ԶԼՄ-ները ամեն վախ ու վտանգ էնքան մոտ են էսօր դարցնում, որ մարդիկ ակամա սկսում են վախենալ Երկրագնդի հակառակ կողմում եղած ցունամիից, էդ մարդկային զոհերը լսում են ու սկսում մտահոգվել իրենց հարազատների համար...

----------

*e}|{uka* (23.04.2009), Jarre (23.04.2009), Ֆրեյա (24.04.2009)

----------


## Հայկօ

Սովորական ինքնապաշտպանական բնազդ ա կամ ռուդիմենտային-պրիմիտիվ ռեֆլեքսներ: Մեծ մասը, համենայն դեպս: Ինձ տենց ա թվում:

----------

*e}|{uka* (24.04.2009), Jarre (26.04.2009), lusattik (05.04.2010)

----------


## Չիպ

> Ժողովուրդ, բավական ժամանակ մտածել եմ վախի մասին ու մի հարց եմ ուզում տալ։  Համաձայն չե՞ք, որ ողջ մարդկային ցեղը ծայրաստիճան վախեցած վիճակում է ։  Ահա պատճառներից մի քանիսը, որոնք ինձ մոտ առաջացրել են այս հարցը։
> 
> Մարդիկ վախենում են ուրիշ ռասայի մարդկանցից, վախենում են սնահավատությունից, հոգիներից, մեռնելուց, անընդհատ մտածում են, որ մի վատ բան չպատահի, վախենում են իրենց մտածելակերպից տարբեր մտածելակերպ ունեցողից, հարևանից, կառավարությունից, ինքնաթիռով թռչելուց, փակ տարածությունից, բարձրությունից, կրակից, քամուց, ուրիշ երկրում ապրելուց, ամուսնանալուց, տունը մնալուց, փողերը կորցնելուց,  աշխարհի վերջից, հյուսիսային պողոտայով ու օպերայի մերձակայքով ման գալուց.... ու վստահ եմ, որ ահագին բաներ էլ դուք կարող եք ավելացնել։


էսքանից, որ հաստատ չեմ վախենում  :Wink:

----------

Jarre (26.04.2009)

----------


## Չիպ

> վախենում են տառականից ։


Հաստատ չեմ վախենում ուղղակի զզվում եմ :Nyam:

----------

Jarre (26.04.2009)

----------


## *e}|{uka*

> Հաստատ չեմ վախենում ուղղակի զզվում եմ


Ուտելու աստիճանի զզվում ե՞ս  :LOL: 




> Սովորական ինքնապաշտպանական բնազդ ա կամ ռուդիմենտային-պրիմիտիվ ռեֆլեքսներ: Մեծ մասը, համենայն դեպս: Ինձ տենց ա թվում:


Համաձայն եմ Հայկօ-ի հետ :  :Smile:

----------

Jarre (26.04.2009), Մարկիզ (24.04.2009)

----------


## Չիպ

> Ուտելու աստիճանի զզվում ե՞ս



Վասսսսս :Sad:  Ուրշ սմայլ էի ուզում դնել էնել … Միամիտա էղել :Wink:

----------


## Jarre

> էսքանից, որ հաստատ չեմ վախենում


Խոսքը ընդհանուր մարդկության մասին է։  Նաև նկատե՞լ եք, թե ֆիլմերում էլ որքան շատ է արտահայտվում մարդկային վախերը։  Իմ համար ամենազարմանալին ֆանտաստիկ ֆիլմերն են, որոնցից մեծամասնությունում մարդուց վեր կանգնած բանականությունը, միշտ նպատակ է հետապնդում կործանելու, ավիրելու.... , այսինքն ոնց մենք ենք, այդպես էլ պատկերացնում ենք մյուսներին, դա էլ ծնում է վախ։

----------


## Lion

Նստած մտածում եմ, թե ինչից վախ կա մոտս կամ ֆոբիա, բայց չեմ գտնում: Երևի նրանից է, որ փոքր տարիքից պայքարել եմ նման բաների դեմ ու ինչից վախեցել եմ - հենց դա էլ արել եմ... :Think:

----------


## Չիպ

> Նստած մտածում եմ, թե ինչից վախ կա մոտս կամ ֆոբիա, բայց չեմ գտնում: Երևի նրանից է, որ փոքր տարիքից պայքարել եմ նման բաների դեմ ու ինչից վախեցել եմ - հենց դա էլ արել եմ...


Ես էլ էի պուճուր ժամանակ տեց մեկ-մեկ չգիտես ինչի սկսում էի գիշերը ուշ ժամի պատվալ գնալ, բայց ոչ մեկի այդ մասին չէի ասում ինքս իմ մեջ դա համարում էի թուլություն ու գնում էի:

----------

Lion (29.04.2009)

----------


## Norton

Ավելի մեծ ու սարսափազդու կենդանիներից էդքան վախ չունեմ, ինչքան սարդերից: Որ սարդա հանդիպում մինչև մի ձև չաստկացնեմ, իմ հանգիստը ապահովված չի լինի :Jpit:

----------

Enigmatic (07.05.2011), Minerva (09.04.2010), VisTolog (02.04.2010)

----------


## Մանուլ

> Ավելի մեծ ու սարսափազդու կենդանիներից էդքան վախ չունեմ, ինչքան սարդերից: Որ սարդա հանդիպում մինչև մի ձև չաստկացնեմ, իմ հանգիստը ապահովված չի լինի


 Համ վախենում ես, համ սատկացնո՞ւմ  :Shok: : Քույրս էլ ամենաշատը սարդերից ա վախենում, բայց կյանքում մոտիկ չի գնա  :Jpit: :


 Ես վախենում եմ մթություն+մենակություն կոմբինացիայից : ( Եթե մենակ եմ, բայց մութ չի, չեմ վախենում (չնայած բացառություններ եղել են): Եթե մութ ա, ու մենակ չեմ, էլի չեմ վախենում (իհարկե, եթե հետս մթությունից վախեցող մարդ չի  :Jpit: ): Բայց երբ որ էս երկուսը միասին են լինում...   :Cry:

----------


## Norton

> Համ վախենում ես, համ սատկացնո՞ւմ : Քույրս էլ ամենաշատը սարդերից ա վախենում, բայց կյանքում մոտիկ չի գնա :
> 
> 
>  Ես վախենում եմ մթություն+մենակություն կոմբինացիայից : ( Եթե մենակ եմ, բայց մութ չի, չեմ վախենում (չնայած բացառություններ եղել են): Եթե մութ ա, ու մենակ չեմ, էլի չեմ վախենում (իհարկե, եթե հետս մթությունից վախեցող մարդ չի ): Բայց երբ որ էս երկուսը միասին են լինում...


Ի նկատի ունեյի տան կամ փակ տարածքներում, սատկացրած ավելի հանգիստա :Smile:

----------


## kyahi

> Որ սարդա հանդիպում մինչև մի ձև չաստկացնեմ, իմ հանգիստը ապահովված չի լինի


ոնց կարելի ա սարդին սպանել :Angry2: , ես արդեն երեք տարի է ինչ սարդ եմ պահում ու նրանք շատ  անվնաս կենդանիներ են ու շատ օրիգինալ:
Իսկ ես վախենում եմ մրջույներից ու օձերից, ուղղակի սարսափում եմ, հա ծիծաղելի է , բայց վախենում եմ նաև սագերից

----------


## Norton

> ոնց կարելի ա սարդին սպանել, ես արդեն երեք տարի է ինչ սարդ եմ պահում ու նրանք շատ  անվնաս կենդանիներ են ու շատ օրիգինալ:
> Իսկ ես վախենում եմ մրջույներից ու օձերից, ուղղակի սարսափում եմ, հա ծիծաղելի է , բայց վախենում եմ նաև սագերից


Հա, էդպիսի հեքիաթներ են պատմում, որ սարդ սատկացնես դժբախտությունա, չգիտեմ մենակ Հայաստանումա տենց, թե չէ: Օձերից չեմ վախենում, ավելին հավեսով բռնում եմ, մևջուններից էլ, եթե իհարկե Ամազոնի ջունգլիներում հանդիպող ամեն ինչ ոչնչացնող մրջունները չեն :Jpit:

----------

Minerva (09.04.2010), VisTolog (02.04.2010)

----------


## kyahi

> Հա, էդպիսի հեքիաթներ են պատմում, որ սարդ սատկացնես դժբախտությունա, չգիտեմ մենակ Հայաստանումա տենց, թե չէ


ես այդ ադաթը նկատի չունեմ ես ուղղակի սարդերին սիրում եմ, որովհետև ունեմ սարդ, իսկ անդուր սարդերին պահ ա գալիս, որ ես էլ եմ սատկացնում, բայց մի քիչ ափսոսելով

----------


## Հայկօ

> Ավելի մեծ ու սարսափազդու կենդանիներից էդքան վախ չունեմ, ինչքան սարդերից: Որ սարդա հանդիպում մինչև մի ձև չաստկացնեմ, իմ հանգիստը ապահովված չի լինի


Արախնոֆոբիա  :Xeloq: : Արախնիդ կամ արաքնիդ՝ սարդակերպ: Բառը ծագում է Արաքնեի մասին հունական լեգենդից. այդ աղջիկն այնքան լավ էր գործում ու հյուսում, որ մարտահրավեր նետեց անձամբ Աթենաս-Պալլասին: Աստվածուհին, բնականաբար, հաղթեց, իսկ հետո, որպես պատիժ ամբարտավանության համար, Արաքնեին սարդ դարձրեց ու դատապարտեց հավերժ հյուսելու իր ոստայնը:

----------

Ariadna (02.04.2010), Norton (02.04.2010), VisTolog (02.04.2010), Մանուլ (02.04.2010), Ֆոտոն (03.04.2010)

----------


## VisTolog

> Ավելի մեծ ու սարսափազդու կենդանիներից էդքան վախ չունեմ, ինչքան սարդերից: Որ սարդա հանդիպում մինչև մի ձև չաստկացնեմ, իմ հանգիստը ապահովված չի լինի


Շատա եղել, որ հնարավորության դեպքում նւյնիսկ սենյակս եմ փոխել: :LOL:  ու դա սարդին սատկացնելուց հետո  :LOL:  :Jpit: 
անդուր, տհաճ, սարսափելի տեսք ունեցող միջատներ են  :Scare:   :Bad:

----------

Minerva (09.04.2010), Norton (02.04.2010)

----------


## Գրիգոր

Ես ունեց շաաաատ մեծ ֆոբիա:
Այն է` հարազատ մարդուն կորցնելը:
Օրինակի համար հարազատներիցս մեկը խոհանոցում հյութահանով հյութ ա սարքում, ու ես շաաատ լավ գիտեմ էտ սարքի անվտանգության մասին, բայց նստածս տեղը դողում եմ ու քիչա մնում գնամ ու չթողնեմ որ անի, մտածելով, որ իրեն կվնասի...
Չգիտեմ ինչով ա էտ բացատրվում....

----------


## Farfalla

Ամենաշատը վախենում եմ միջատներից (հատկապես սև գույնի), նույնիսկ վախենում եմ սատացնեմ, ինձ թվումա, որ էտ ընթացքում կարողա ինձ ուտեն  :Scare:   :LOL:  
Մի անգամ ձեռքով ճանճ բռնեցի, սկսեց ձեռքիս մեջ շարժվել, ես էլ վախից բաց թողեցի  :LOL: 

Մեկ էլ շատ եմ վախենում մենակով վերելակ նստելուց, որովհետև փորք ժամանակ 8 ժամ մնացել եմ վերելակի մեջ:

----------


## Ariadna

> Ես ունեց շաաաատ մեծ ֆոբիա:
> Այն է` հարազատ մարդուն կորցնելը:
> Օրինակի համար հարազատներիցս մեկը խոհանոցում հյութահանով հյութ ա սարքում, ու ես շաաատ լավ գիտեմ էտ սարքի անվտանգության մասին, բայց նստածս տեղը դողում եմ ու քիչա մնում գնամ ու չթողնեմ որ անի, մտածելով, որ իրեն կվնասի...
> Չգիտեմ ինչով ա էտ բացատրվում....


Իմ ամենամեծ ֆոբիան էլ ա դա։ Ոչ մի րոպե հանգիստ չեմ ապրում, չնայած իմի պատճառները գիտեմ ու գիտակցում եմ, որ չի կարելի անվերջ վատ բան մտածել, բայց դե ֆոբիա ա, ինչ արած։

----------

Գրիգոր (02.04.2010)

----------


## Leo Negri

Սարսափում եմ կարմիր ատամավոր լոլիկներից:




> Աստվածուհին, բնականաբար, հաղթեց,


Լեգենդում Արաքնեի հմտությունը ավելի բարցրա լինում, ուղղակի Արաքնեն աստվածներին պատկերումա հասարակ մահկանացուներին հավասար, Աթենան էլ հերիք չի նախանձումա, մի հատ ել վրից վիրավորվումա` իբր մենք ինչ մահկանացու, այ Արաքնե:

Սարդերից վախենում էի` մինչև մի հատ խելոք մարդ չասեց, որ մենք հաճախ վախենում ենք նրանից, ինչ մեզ կարա ուժ տա: Էդ օրվանից սկսել եմ սարդերի հետ ընտելանալ` երևի մի օր ես էլ սարդ պահեմ: Իրանցից շատ հետաքրքիր բաներա կարելի սովորել:

----------


## EgoBrain

Կյանքում ամենաշատը վախենում եմ անորոշությունից, իմ համար դա ամենադաժան բանն ա: Ու ինձ թվում ա, որ մարդկանց բոլոր վախերի հիմքում հենց էդ վախն ա ընկած: Իսկ ինչ վերաբերվում ա տարբեր տեսակի միջատներին ու նմանատիպ այլ բաներին, ես ավելի շատ զզվում եմ, քան վախենում:

----------

VisTolog (01.09.2010)

----------


## Ուլուանա

> Իմ ամենամեծ ֆոբիան էլ ա դա։ Ոչ մի րոպե հանգիստ չեմ ապրում, չնայած իմի պատճառները գիտեմ ու գիտակցում եմ, որ չի կարելի անվերջ վատ բան մտածել, բայց դե ֆոբիա ա, ինչ արած։


Ես էլ ունեմ էդ ֆոբիայից։ Ժամանակ առ ժամանակ ահավոր սրվում ա, ու էդ շրջաններում հարազատներս որ տանը չեն լինում, մինչև տուն են հասնում, կես մարդ եմ դառնում...  :Sad:  Աշխարհի վախենալու բաները մտքովս անցնում են։ Մանկուց էլ ունեցել եմ էդ ֆոբիան։ Անտանելի բան ա իրոք։

----------


## SSS

Ես Ղարաբաղյան հակամարտության հետևանքներից եմ վախենում :Sad:  Ամեն ինչ կտամ մենակ թե պատերազմ չլինի

----------

Meme (18.09.2010), Հարդ (18.09.2010)

----------


## Magic-Mushroom

Ես վախենում եմ :Shok: 

1,Atomosophobia-Ատոմային պատերազմից :Goblin: 
2,Monophobia-Մենակությունից :Scare: 
3,Gerontophobia-Ծերանալուց :Nono: 
4,Athazagoraphobia-ինչ որ մի բան մոռանալուց  :Angry2: 
5,Papaphobia-Հռմի պապից :LOL:  :LOL:  :LOL: 
6,Mythophobia-միֆերից ու հեքիատներից :Wink:

----------

Jarre (11.11.2010)

----------


## Sonatina

Վախենում եմ կորցնելուց :Sad:  մեկ էլ անորոշությունից ու նրանից,որ չգիտեմ ինչ եմ ուզում ու թե հետո ինչ կլինի

----------


## Անտիգոնե

Շատ եմ վախենում մենակությունից: 2 ամիս աշխատանքի բերումով ստիպած էի  ապրել շատ փոքր մի գյուղում: Երկհարկանի տուն էր ու ես բոլորովին մենակ էի: Գիշերը վախից չէի քնում, իսկ ցերեկը սրտի դողով  սպասում էի հերթական անքուն գիշերվան: Աստված մի արասցե նորից այդ իրավիճակում հայտնվեմ:

----------


## Meme

Վախ-բազմիմաստ հասկացությունա,շաատ տարբեր վախեր կան,բայց ինձ համար ամենասարսափելին դա մահվան,չէ մահվան չէ,այլ այն վախնա,որ մտածում եմ,որ ասենք մի 200 տարի հետո չէմ լինելու,լինելու են ուրիշ մարդիկ,ուրիշ աշխարհ,բայց ոչ թե ուզում եմ այդքան ապրել,այլ մտածելիս վախ եմ զգում,չգիտեմ ինչի՞
Վախենում եմ նաև մենակությունից,երբ կողքիս ոչ ընկերներ լինեն,ոչ հարազատներ ու ծանոթներ.....
մեկ էլ վախենում եմ պատերազմից,մենակ գիտակցելուց արդեն վախն ինքստինքյան ծնվումա մեջս

----------


## Valentina

վախենում եմ բլոճներից :This:

----------

Jarre (11.11.2010), Meme (19.09.2010), Հարդ (18.09.2010)

----------


## erexa

Այն մարդիկ որոնք ինչ որ ֆոբիաներ ունեն հիմնականում  վախենում են հենց վախենալուց: Ամեն կերպ փորձում են այդ վախը ճնշել,չզգալ և դրա վատն էլ այն է որ վախը ոչ թե դրանից քչանում է այլ շատանում:Ամեն կերպ փորձում են վախի հետ կռվել, բայց օգուտ չկա միևնույն է վախը ավելի ուժեղ է և հզոր ու ասեմ որ ավելորդ էներգիա եք ծախսում: Խորհուրդ կտամ ամեն կերպ ընդունել վախը,զգալ այն մի ճնշեք ինչքան ել որ տհաճ թվա և այն մտքերը որոնք ձեր մեջ վախ են առաջացնում մի ընկեք այդ մտքերի ետևից,մի կռվեք այդ մտքերի հետ թողեք հանգիստ այդ մտքերը պտտվեն ձեր ուղեղում:

Օրինակ մարդու ուղեղը սենց ա մտածում ենթադրենք դուք վախենում եք թիթեռնիկներից ձեր ուղեղում հնարավոր է պտտվեն հետևյալ մտքերը:

Միտք <<թիթեռնիկները քեզ կկծեն, կվնասեն>> այս միտքը ձեզ մոտ վախ է առաջացնում դուք այն չզգալու համար փորձում եք ձեզ հանգստացնել և պատասխանում եք ինքներդ ձեզ:

Պատասխան<<չէ, թիթեռնիկները ինձ չեն կծի և չեն վնասի>> այս պատասխանից հետո ձեր վախը շատանում է և միտքը  նորից է պտտվում ձեր ուղեղում

Միտք <<չէ, դու սխալ ես թիթեռնիկները  քեզ կկծեն և կվնասեն >> դուք դարձյալ պատասխանում եք

Պատասխան << չէ, չեն կծի և չեն վնասի>>: Միտքը շարունակում է իրենը պնդել և էսպես ձեր ուղեղում տեղի է ունեում կռիվ:Դուք այս ամենից հոգնում եք և վերջ ի վերջո որոշում թիթեռնիկներից հեռու մնալ: Այս մեթոդով ձեր վախը  չի անցնի և դուք կշարունակեք վախենալ թիթեռնիկներից: 

Ինչպես պետք է վարվել տվյալ դեպքում եթե ձեր ուղեղում պտտվում են նմանատիպ վախ առաջացնող մտքեր: Պետք է կարճ պատասխաններ տալ կամ ընդհանրապես չպատասխանել: 

Օրինակ <<Միտք թիթեռնիկները քեզ կկծեն և կվնասեն >>

<<Պատասխան>> կամ ոչինչ չեք պատասխանում կամ էլ պատասանում եք <<հնարավոր է որ թիթեռնիկները ինձ վնասեն>> և այս պատասխանից հետո դուք բնականաբար վախ կզգաք և այն պետք չէ ճնշել: Մի ճնշեք նաև միտքը մի պատասխանեք ասելով որ թիթեռնիկները ինձ չեն վնասի:Կարճ պատասխանելուց հետո հնարավոր է որ միտքը մի քանի անգամ պտտիվի ձեր ուղեղում դարձյալ կարճ և նույն պատասխանը տվեք կամ էլ եթե հաջողվում է մի պատասխանեք: Իսկ եթե վախը տվյալ դեպքում շատանում է մի ճնշեք այն զգացեք և որոշ ժամանակ հետո այն կքչանա:

----------


## Dayana

Ես երևի ամենաֆոբիաշատ մարդն եմ էս աշխարում  :Sad:  բացի էն ստանդարտ մթություն, բարձրություն, փակ տարածությունների, բարձր ձայներ, նաև սևեռուն գաղափարնեով եմ տառապում  :Sad:  
Իսկ ինչպե՞ս ա անվանվում էն ֆոբիան, որ օձի կամ կարճի, կամ այլ նմանատիպ սարսափելի կենդանիների նույնիսկ նկարներին ձեռք չեմ տա:  :Scare:

----------


## Չամիչ

Վախենում եմ վախենալուց:
վախենում եմ կասկածելուց, տատանվելուց, բայց ամենաշատը վախենում եմ չհավատալուց: Երնեկ էն մարդկանց ովքեր անսասան հավատ ունեն:

----------

Jarre (11.11.2010)

----------


## Jarre

Վերջերս իմ մոտ *Խոսա*ֆոբիա է առաջացել՝ վախենում եմ խոսել։ Մանավանդ հեռախոսով և սքայփով։ Երբեմն այն աստիճանի չեմ տիրապետում ինձ, որ չեմ պատասխանում նույնիսկ շատ կարևոր հեռախոսազանգերի և հետաձգում եմ շատ կարևոր գործեր զուտ էն պատճառով որ պիտի էնտեղ ինչ որ մեկի հետ խոսեմ։

----------


## erexa

> Վերջերս իմ մոտ *Խոսա*ֆոբիա է առաջացել՝ վախենում եմ խոսել։ Մանավանդ հեռախոսով և սքայփով։ Երբեմն այն աստիճանի չեմ տիրապետում ինձ, որ չեմ պատասխանում նույնիսկ շատ կարևոր հեռախոսազանգերի և հետաձգում եմ շատ կարևոր գործեր զուտ էն պատճառով որ պիտի էնտեղ ինչ որ մեկի հետ խոսեմ։


Հետևաբար ինչ որ մտքեր են պտտվում ձեր ուղեղում որոնք վախ են առաջացնում: Ամեն դեպքում փորձեք այդ մտքերին ուշադրություն չդարձնել: Ուշադրությւն չդարձնելով ձեզ մոտ վախի զգացումը կշատանա, հնարավոր է նաև ձեզ տարօրինակ զգաք, չվախենալ սա նորմալ ռեակցիա է: Վախը ամեն դեպքում չճնշեք ինչքան էլ, որ այն տհաճ լինի: Ընդունեք վախը, զգացեք այն, կարող եք նաև ուշադրություն դարձնել վախ առաջացնող զգացմունքերի վրա և հարցնել ինքներդ ձեզ  ինչ եմ ես կոնկրետ  այս պահին զգում:Վախը ընդունելուց մի քանի րոպե հետո այն կքչանա:

----------

Jarre (11.11.2010), Tig (11.11.2010), Ֆոտոն (16.11.2010)

----------


## Jarre

Շնորհակալ եմ  :Wink: 

Այ էս միտքը առավել հետաքրքիր ու ճիշտ եմ համարում։ Իհարկե ոչ բոլոր, բայց շատ դեպքերում դա հենց այդպես է։




> ....նաև ուշադրություն դարձնել վախ առաջացնող զգացմունքերի վրա և հարցնել ինքներդ ձեզ  ինչ եմ ես կոնկրետ  այս պահին զգում:*Վախը ընդունելուց մի քանի րոպե հետո այն կքչանա*:

----------

ՆանՍ (11.11.2010)

----------


## Մանուլ

Մի հատ ապուշ վախ ունեմ, որ մի քանի տարի առաջ ա սկսվել, բայց հիմա ա ավելի խորացել: Էն ցանկապատները որ կան, է՞, որոնցով հիմնականում հողամասերն են ցանկապատում... Որ փոքր քառանկյուններ են: Որ դրանց կողքով քայլում եմ, ինձ թվում ա, որ կմտնեն աչքս էդ «նավտուլները» (չգիտեմ հայերեն ոնց ա): Դե էդ ցանկապատներն էլ հիմնականում լավ վիճակում չեն գտնվում, նավտուլները ցցված են ամեն կողմից: Ու մենակ իմ համար չեմ վախենում, ամեն անգամ տեսնելիս մտածում եմ, որ հեսա մեկի աչքը կմտնի: 
 Կամ գետնից ինչ-որ խողովակ ա ցցված, էլի մտածում եմ` մեկը կընկնի վրան, աչքը կմտնի էդ խողովակը  ::}: : Ու ահավոր վատ եմ ինձ զգում էդ ժամանակ, ոնց որ շունչս կտրվի  :Sad: : 
 Կամ էն գրադարակները (պոլկաները), որ պատերից կախված են: Տատիկենցս տանը բազմոցի վերևում են կախված: Մի օր բազմոցին էի քնել, ամբողջ գիշեր վեր էի թռնում, ինձ թվում էր` դրանք ընկնում են գլխիս  :Sad: : Հիմա սեաղնն ենք դրել դրանց տակ, որը հիմնականում չի օգտագործվում  :Jpit: : 
 Ու լիքը տենց բաներ կան...
 Գժվել ե՞մ  :Sad:

----------


## paniaG

> Կյանքում ամենաշատը վախենում եմ *անորոշությունից*, իմ համար դա ամենադաժան բանն ա: Ու ինձ թվում ա, որ մարդկանց բոլոր վախերի հիմքում հենց էդ վախն ա ընկած:


համաձայն եմ,միայն դրանից եմ վախում ու երբ պահ է գալիս,որ պիտի սպասեմ տեսնեմ ինչ է լինելու,շատ դեպքերում չեմ դիմանում,հարցին շտապ լուծում եմ տալիս....հիմնականում սխալ է լինում,փչացնում եմ ամեն ինչ,բայց այն միտքը,որ վերջացավ սպասումը ու կոնկրետացավ իրավիճակը, մխիթարում է:Ոչինչ որ վատ է,գոնե կոնկրետ է :Sad:

----------


## erexa

> Մի հատ ապուշ վախ ունեմ, որ մի քանի տարի առաջ ա սկսվել, բայց հիմա ա ավելի խորացել: Էն ցանկապատները որ կան, է՞, որոնցով հիմնականում հողամասերն են ցանկապատում... Որ փոքր քառանկյուններ են: Որ դրանց կողքով քայլում եմ, ինձ թվում ա, որ կմտնեն աչքս էդ «նավտուլները» (չգիտեմ հայերեն ոնց ա): Դե էդ ցանկապատներն էլ հիմնականում լավ վիճակում չեն գտնվում, նավտուլները ցցված են ամեն կողմից: Ու մենակ իմ համար չեմ վախենում, ամեն անգամ տեսնելիս մտածում եմ, որ հեսա մեկի աչքը կմտնի: 
>  Կամ գետնից ինչ-որ խողովակ ա ցցված, էլի մտածում եմ` մեկը կընկնի վրան, աչքը կմտնի էդ խողովակը : Ու ահավոր վատ եմ ինձ զգում էդ ժամանակ, ոնց որ շունչս կտրվի : 
>  Կամ էն գրադարակները (պոլկաները), որ պատերից կախված են: Տատիկենցս տանը բազմոցի վերևում են կախված: Մի օր բազմոցին էի քնել, ամբողջ գիշեր վեր էի թռնում, ինձ թվում էր` դրանք ընկնում են գլխիս : Հիմա սեաղնն ենք դրել դրանց տակ, որը հիմնականում չի օգտագործվում : 
>  Ու լիքը տենց բաներ կան...
>  Գժվել ե՞մ


Չե, չե մի մտածի չես գժվել, դրանք պարզապես բացասական մտքեր են, որոնք պտտվում են քո ուղեղում, դու էլ ուշադրություն ես դարձնում այդ մտքերին և քեզ մոտ վախ է առաջանում:

----------


## Մանուլ

> Չե, չե մի մտածի չես գժվել, դրանք պարզապես բացասական մտքեր են, որոնք պտտվում են քո ուղեղում, դու էլ ուշադրություն ես դարձնում այդ մտքերին և քեզ մոտ վախ է առաջանում:


 Բա ո՞նց անեմ, որ չպտտվեն կամ գոնե ուշադրություն չդարձնեմ  ::}: :

----------


## Rhayader

> Բա ո՞նց անեմ, որ չպտտվեն կամ գոնե ուշադրություն չդարձնեմ :


Մանուլ, նևրոտիկ օբսեսսիաներ են մոտդ: Փորձի քնելուց առաջ առյուծագիով (пустырник) թեյ խմել ու քիչ անհանգստանալ: Ամենայն հավանականությամբ, ներքին տագնապ ունես լրիվ այլ ոլորտում, որը նման հիպերզգայունության տեսքով է արտահայտվում: Չնայած դժվարանում եմ վստահ ասել:

----------

erexa (13.11.2010), Մանուլ (13.11.2010)

----------


## erexa

> Մանուլ, նևրոտիկ օբսեսսիաներ են մոտդ: Փորձի քնելուց առաջ առյուծագիով (пустырник) թեյ խմել ու քիչ անհանգստանալ: Ամենայն հավանականությամբ, ներքին տագնապ ունես լրիվ այլ ոլորտում, որը նման հիպերզգայունության տեսքով է արտահայտվում: Չնայած դժվարանում եմ վստահ ասել:


 ՝
Շթոթվեցի շնորհակալություն հայտնեցի գրառմանդ: Իրա մոտ նևրոտիկ օբսեսսիաներ չեն դրանք հիմնականում կպչող մտքերն են, որոնք ստիպում են մարդուն մի բանը մի քանի անգամ կրկնել, կամ դուռը մի քանի անգամ ստուգել փակ է թե չէ այ սրանք նևրոտիկ օբսեսսիաների օրինակներ են, Մանուլի գրառումների մեջ նման օրինակներ ես չտեսա:

----------


## Rhayader

> ՝
> Շթոթվեցի շնորհակալություն հայտնեցի գրառմանդ: Իրա մոտ նևրոտիկ օբսեսսիաներ չեն դրանք հիմնականում կպչող մտքերն են, որոնք ստիպում են մարդուն մի բանը մի քանի անգամ կրկնել, կամ դուռը մի քանի անգամ ստուգել փակ է թե չէ այ սրանք նևրոտիկ օբսեսսիաների օրինակներ են, Մանուլի գրառումների մեջ նման օրինակներ ես չտեսա:


Կպչուն/սևեռուն միտք/գաղափար = օբսեսսիա))) հետո, կարծում եմ, նման հարցերում ես մի փոքր ավելի շատ բան եմ հասկանում:

----------

VisTolog (13.11.2010), Մանանա (13.11.2010)

----------


## erexa

> Կպչուն/սևեռուն միտք/գաղափար = օբսեսսիա))) հետո, կարծում եմ, նման հարցերում ես մի փոքր ավելի շատ բան եմ հասկանում:


Մանուլի բերված օրինակներից որտեղ տեսաք կպչուն մտքեր որոնք ստիպում են նրան ինչ որ բան անել՞

----------


## Rhayader

Որևէ բան անե՞լ :LOL:  ի՞նչ կապ ուներ: Ես տեսնում եմ ոչ այնքան ադեկվատ ու սևեռուն վախեր, դրանց գործունեության մեխանիզմը, և այլն, ու ինչ-որ ակումբցի, որը երևի լավագույն նկատառումներից ելնելով Մանուլին ասում է, որ նրա ոչ այնքան նորմալ (նորմայի մեջ) վախերը նորմալ են: Մանուլն, իհարկե, հոգեբանորեն առողջ մարդ է: Բայց դա նրա վախերը դեռ պուպուշ ու վարդագույն փղիկներ չի դարձնում:

----------

VisTolog (13.11.2010)

----------


## erexa

> Որևէ բան անե՞լ ի՞նչ կապ ուներ: Ես տեսնում եմ ոչ այնքան ադեկվատ ու սևեռուն վախեր, դրանց գործունեության մեխանիզմը, և այլն, ու ինչ-որ ակումբցի, որը երևի լավագույն նկատառումներից ելնելով Մանուլին ասում է, որ նրա ոչ այնքան նորմալ (նորմայի մեջ) վախերը նորմալ են: Մանուլն, իհարկե, հոգեբանորեն առողջ մարդ է: Բայց դա նրա վախերը դեռ պուպուշ ու վարդագույն փղիկներ չի դարձնում:


Ես արդեն կասկածում եմ, որ դուք շատ բան եք հասկանում:  :Smile:

----------


## Rhayader

> Ես արդեն կասկածում եմ, որ դուք շատ բան եք հասկանում:


Կասկածիր))) իսկ ես հոգնել եմ տարբեր մնանատիպ մարդկանց հետ վիճելուց (ու ընդհանրապես որևէ ընդհանուր բան ունենալուց, որ ազնիվ լինեմ) ու կսպասեմ Մանուլի պատասխանին:

----------


## Մանանա

> Մի հատ ապուշ վախ ունեմ, որ մի քանի տարի առաջ ա սկսվել, բայց հիմա ա ավելի խորացել: Էն ցանկապատները որ կան, է՞, որոնցով հիմնականում հողամասերն են ցանկապատում... Որ փոքր քառանկյուններ են: Որ դրանց կողքով քայլում եմ, ինձ թվում ա, որ կմտնեն աչքս էդ «նավտուլները» (չգիտեմ հայերեն ոնց ա): Դե էդ ցանկապատներն էլ հիմնականում լավ վիճակում չեն գտնվում, նավտուլները ցցված են ամեն կողմից: Ու մենակ իմ համար չեմ վախենում, ամեն անգամ տեսնելիս մտածում եմ, որ հեսա մեկի աչքը կմտնի: 
>  Կամ գետնից ինչ-որ խողովակ ա ցցված, էլի մտածում եմ` մեկը կընկնի վրան, աչքը կմտնի էդ խողովակը : Ու ահավոր վատ եմ ինձ զգում էդ ժամանակ, ոնց որ շունչս կտրվի : 
>  Կամ էն գրադարակները (պոլկաները), որ պատերից կախված են: Տատիկենցս տանը բազմոցի վերևում են կախված: Մի օր բազմոցին էի քնել, ամբողջ գիշեր վեր էի թռնում, ինձ թվում էր` դրանք ընկնում են գլխիս : Հիմա սեաղնն ենք դրել դրանց տակ, որը հիմնականում չի օգտագործվում : 
>  Ու լիքը տենց բաներ կան...
>  Գժվել ե՞մ


 Ման ջան, Rhayader-ը ճիշտ ա ասում, դրանք օբսեսիաներ են կամ կպչուն մտքեր,կարող ես հիշել երբվանից են նման մտքեր մոտդ առաջացել??

----------

Rhayader (13.11.2010), VisTolog (13.11.2010), Մանուլ (13.11.2010)

----------


## Մանուլ

> Մանուլ, նևրոտիկ օբսեսսիաներ են մոտդ: Փորձի քնելուց առաջ առյուծագիով (пустырник) թեյ խմել ու քիչ անհանգստանալ: Ամենայն հավանականությամբ, ներքին տագնապ ունես լրիվ այլ ոլորտում, որը նման հիպերզգայունության տեսքով է արտահայտվում: Չնայած դժվարանում եմ վստահ ասել:


 Հա, ներքին տագնապ ունեմ այլ ոլորտում, ավելի ճիշտ` անընդհատ ներվային վիճակի մեջ եմ, բայց լրիվ ուրիշ բանի պատճառով: Չէի կարծում, որ կարող են կապ ունենալ: Թեյը կփորձեմ, շնորհակալ եմ  :Smile: : 



> Ման ջան, Rhayader-ը ճիշտ ա ասում, դրանք օբսեսիաներ են կամ կպչուն մտքեր,կարող ես հիշել երբվանից են նման մտքեր մոտդ առաջացել??


 Մար, միշտ էլ տենց բաներ մտքովս անցել են, բայց ոչ էս աստիճանի: Այսինքն` գիտակցում էի, որ տենց բաներ հնարավոր են, բայց չեմ վախեցել առանձնապես: 
 Այ նոր որ ասեցիր, հիշեցի, թե երբվանից եմ սկսել վախենալ, որ գլխիս ինչ-որ բան կընկնի վերևից: 2 տարի առաջ ընկերուհուս հետ քայլում էինք Աբովյան փողոցով, հասել էինք Մոսկովյան խաչմերուկին, մեկ էլ վերևից բավականին մեծ քար (շինարարության մեջ օգտագործվող քարերի չափսի) ընկավ ընկերուհուցս կես մետր հեռավորության վրա (ընկերուհիս շենքի կողմով էր քայլում): Հիմա որ քայլում եմ էդ մասով, չեմ հասկանում, թե որտեղից ա ընկել էդ քարը, բայց դե ընկել ա... Չեմ հիշում, որ դրանից առաջ վախենայի, որ վերևից ինչ-որ բան կընկնի գլխիս: Դե, հիմա էլ խուսափում եմ շենքերին շատ մոտիկ քայլելուց, աշխատում եմ մայթի եզրով քայլել: Չնայած ավելի շատ վախենում եմ, որ աչքս ինչ-որ բան կմտնի, քան որ գլխիս ինչ-որ բան կընկնի: Էսքան ժամանակ վախս տենց աննորմալ չէր, վերջին մի քանի ամսում ա ավելի ուժեղացել, իսկ վերջին 2-3 շաբաթն ուղղակի անտանելի ա, չեմ կարողանում դրսում հանգիստ քայլել, մանավանդ, երբ մենակ եմ լինում:

----------


## Rhayader

Մանուլ, վախը լրիվ բնական ռեակցիա ա, նամանավանդ երբ նման ինցիդենտ ա եղել: Ինձ անհանգստացնում ա էն փաստը, որ քո վախն ինքնագեներացվում ա (սկսում ա զարգանալ, ուրիշ արտահայտումներ ստանալ ու ժամանակի հետ փոխանակ թուլանա՝ ուժեղանում ա):
Կա մի քանի տարբերակ: Կամ ընդհանուր լարված վիճակից ա (ազգականի կամ սեփական առողջական վիճակի հետ խնդիրներ, պրոբլեմներ ուսման հետ, կոնֆլիկտ տանը, ինչ-որ գաղտնի բան, որ վախենում ես՝ ինչ-որ մեկն իմանա, որոշում, որը վախենում ես ընդունել, կտրուկ փոփոխություններ ապագայում), կամ երևակայությունդ բավականաչափ արտահայտում չի ստանում ու գեներացնում ա բոլոր ուժեղ զգայական իմպուլսները: Չնայած սրանք իրար չեն հակասում: Ցանկացած դեպքում, եթե կուզես խոսել դրա մասին, ես քեզ կլսեմ:

----------

erexa (13.11.2010), Նաիրուհի (13.11.2010)

----------


## Մանուլ

Ռայ, եթե հնարավոր ա, որ վախս ուժեղանում ա նշածդ պատճառներից մեկի հետևանքով, ուրեմն պարզ ա... Դժբախտաբար, էդ պատճառը հնարավոր չի հիմա վերացնել: Դժվար կարողանամ խոսել դրա մասին, բայց շնորհակալ եմ  :Smile: : 
 Երևի միակ տարբերակը մնում ա էդ հանգստացնող թեյը խմելը, հա՞ )

----------

Rhayader (13.11.2010)

----------


## Rhayader

> Ռայ, եթե հնարավոր ա, որ վախս ուժեղանում ա նշածդ պատճառներից մեկի հետևանքով, ուրեմն պարզ ա... Դժբախտաբար, էդ պատճառը հնարավոր չի հիմա վերացնել: Դժվար կարողանամ խոսել դրա մասին, բայց շնորհակալ եմ : 
>  Երևի միակ տարբերակը մնում ա էդ հանգստացնող թեյը խմելը, հա՞ )


Ման, եթե նույնիսկ չուզես դրա մասին խոսել, այլ պարզապես խոսել (կամ, ասենք, դուրս գալ զբոսանքի), ես էլի քո տրամադրության տակ եմ:
Թեյը կօգնի, կարծում եմ: Գոնե շրջանն ավելի թեթև անցնել:

----------

Մանուլ (13.11.2010)

----------


## erexa

> Բա ո՞նց անեմ, որ չպտտվեն կամ գոնե ուշադրություն չդարձնեմ :


Բարդ ա բայց կգրեմ: 

Մարդու մտածելակերպը մոտավորապես նման է վոլեյբոլ խաղին: 

1-ին խումբը ենթադրենք սկսում է խաղը, մարդու ուղեղում 1-ին մտքում ծնվում են մարդու մտքերը: Վերցնենք քո բացասական մտքերից մեկը էն պոլկաների օրինակը, որը մտածում ես կնկնի գլխիդ: 

Վերադառնանք վոլեյբոլ խաղին, 1-ին խումբը գնդակը ուղարկում է 2-րդ խմբին (2-րդ խումբը մարդու ուղեղում 2-րդ միտքն է) 1-ին մտքում ծնված միտքը (պոլկաները կնկնեն գլխիդ) փոխանցվում է 2-րդ մտքին: 2-րդ միտքը լսելով այս ամենի մասին փորձում է 1-ին մտքին հանգստացնել և պատասխան է ուղարկում (ես կոկրետ չեմ կարող ասել քո ուղեղում, որ մտքերն են պտտվում պարզապես օրինակ եմ բերում, որ իրավիճակը լավ պատկերացնես) պոլկաները չեն ընկնի իմ գլխին: Նորից վոլեյբոլ խաղն ենք հիշում և 2-րդ խումբը գնդակը ուղարկում է 1-ին խմբին (նույնն էլ մարդու ուղեղում 2-րդ միտքը պատասխանում է 1-ին մտքին): 1-ին միտքը լսելով 2-րդ մտքի պատասխանին նորից նույն պատասխանն է ուղարկում այս անգամ լավ ջղայնացած( չես լսում պոլկաները կնկնեն գլխիդ) և այս ամենը նորից փոխանցվում է 2-րդ մտքին: 2-րդ միտքը նույնպես պատասխանում է 1-ին մտքին (պոլկաները չեն ընկնի իմ գլխին) այս պատասխանը ճնշում է 1-ին մտքին և ջղայնացնում: 1-ին միտքը նորից իրենն է պնդում 2-րդը իրենը ու էսպես վեճ է սկսվում քո ուղեղում: Այս ամենը հոգնեցնում և վախ է առաջացնում քեզ մոտ: 

Ինչպես վարվել տվյալ ժամանակ՞ եթե 1-ին մտքում բացասական մտքեր են ծնվում, որոնք վախ են առաջացնում քեզ մոտ 2-րդ միտքը պետք է ուշադիր լինի և չպատասխանի 1-ին մտքին ( սա դու քո ուղեղում պետք է գտնես որն է առաջին միտքը և որն երկրորդ՞)« առաջին միտքը վախ առաջացնող միտքն է, երկրորդ միտքը հանգստացնող»: 2-րդ միտքը չպետք է ուշադրություն դարձնի, չպետք է պատասխանի 1-ին մտքին, իսկ եթե չի ստացվում ապա 2-րդ միտքը պետք է փորձի կարճ պատասխաներ տալ ընդ որում 1-ին մտքին չճնշող պատասխաններ:

Oրինակ 1-ին միտք- պոլկաները կնկնեն գլխիդ

2-րդ միտք-ոչինչ թող ընկնեն գլխիս (այս պատասխանը չճնշող պատասխան է): 

1-ին միտքը նորից կսկսի նույնը կրկնել (պոլկաները կնկնեն գլխիդ) սակայն այս անգամ շատ ջղայնացած 2-րդ միտքը դարձյալ չպետք է պատասխանի կամ էլ պատասխանելուց կարճ չճնշող պատասխան պետք է տա( հանկարծ 1-ին մտքի հետ դիսկուսիա չանես և չփորձես 2-րդ մտքով հանգստացնել): Այս ամենից հետո քեզ մոտ վախի զգացմունքը կշատանա շատ հնարավոր է նաև դու քեզ վատ և տարօրնակ զգաս չվախենալ սա նորմալ ռեակցիա է: Վախի զգացմունքները ոչ մի կերպ չճնշել, ընդունիր այն, զգա այն, ինքդ քեզ հարցրու կոնկրետ ինչ եմ ես այս պահին զգում՞ մի քանի րոպե աչքերդ կարող ես փակել և ուշադրություն դարձնել վախի և այլ զգացմունքնրի վրա, ընդունիր տվյալ տհաճ հոգեվիճակը, շնչա քո ամբողջ հոգով այդ վախը, այդ հոգեվիճակը: Վախը ընդունելուց հետո դու հոգեպես կհանգստանաս  և այն կքչանա քեզ մոտ:

----------

Արևածագ (14.11.2010), Մանուլ (14.11.2010)

----------


## Մանանա

հա, Ման, Բայանդուրի խորհուրդը շատ լավնա` ուղղակի խոսալու պահով..լավ կլինի արտահայտվես ինչ-որ մեկի մոտ: Ու շատ հետաքրքիր ա, որ քո վախը հենց աչքի հետ  ա կապված (որ մի բան աչքդ կմտնի)... կարծում եմ խնդիրը բավականին խորքայինա ու պետք ա խորանալ ու պարզել պատճառը, իզուր չես որպես թիրախ աչքն ընտրել

----------

Rhayader (14.11.2010), VisTolog (14.11.2010), Մանուլ (14.11.2010)

----------


## Դեմետրիա

Վախենում եմ մթությունից ու մենակությունից:
Վախենում  եմ ինձ հանգիստ չտվող կասկածից:

----------


## Մանուլ

*erexa*, հետաքրքիր էր, կփորձեմ հլը, շնորհակալ եմ  :Smile: :




> հա, Ման, Բայանդուրի խորհուրդը շատ լավնա` ուղղակի խոսալու պահով..լավ կլինի արտահայտվես ինչ-որ մեկի մոտ: Ու շատ հետաքրքիր ա, որ քո վախը հենց աչքի հետ  ա կապված (որ մի բան աչքդ կմտնի)... կարծում եմ խնդիրը բավականին խորքայինա ու պետք ա խորանալ ու պարզել պատճառը, իզուր չես որպես թիրախ աչքն ընտրել


 Ախր չգիտեմ, է, թե աչքիս վախը ինչից ա սկսվել: Այսինքն` որ մի քիչ մտածեմ, կարող ա հազար ու մի պատճառ գտնեմ, բայց հաստատ չեմ կարող համոզված լինել, թե հենց ինչից ա սկսվել և, առավել ևս, ուժեղացել վախս:




> Վախենում եմ մթությունից ու մենակությունից:


 Ես էլ վախենում եմ մթություն+մենակությունից  ::}: : Գնալով համոզվում եմ, որ ամեն ինչից վախ ունեմ, մթությունից, բարձրությունից, էլ չգիտեմ ինչից... Բայց էդ կախված ա նրանից, թե ում հետ եմ: Եթե կողքս նենց մարդ կա, ում վստահում եմ ու ում հետ ինձ ապահով եմ զգում, ոչ մի բանից էլ չեմ վախենում  :Jpit: : Հա, բացի նրանից, որ աչքս մի բան կմտնի կամ գլխիս մի բան կընկնի:

----------


## VisTolog

> *erexa*, հետաքրքիր էր, կփորձեմ հլը, շնորհակալ եմ :
> 
> 
>  Ախր չգիտեմ, է, թե աչքիս վախը ինչից ա սկսվել: Այսինքն` որ մի քիչ մտածեմ, կարող ա հազար ու մի պատճառ գտնեմ, բայց հաստատ չեմ կարող համոզված լինել, թե հենց ինչից ա սկսվել և, առավել ևս, ուժեղացել վախս:
> 
> 
>  Ես էլ վախենում եմ մթություն+մենակությունից : Գնալով համոզվում եմ, որ ամեն ինչից վախ ունեմ, մթությունից, բարձրությունից, էլ չգիտեմ ինչից... Բայց էդ կախված ա նրանից, թե ում հետ եմ: Եթե կողքս նենց մարդ կա, ում վստահում եմ ու ում հետ ինձ ապահով եմ զգում, ոչ մի բանից էլ չեմ վախենում : Հա, բացի նրանից, որ աչքս մի բան կմտնի կամ գլխիս մի բան կընկնի:


Ուշադրության, հոգատարության կարիք ունես + որ քեզ հասկանան… :Smile:  ու քիչ նեռվայնացնեն: :Jpit:

----------


## Մանուլ

> Ուշադրության, հոգատարության կարիք ունես + որ քեզ հասկանան… ու քիչ նեռվայնացնեն:


 Էս վերջին գրածիցս ե՞ս ենթադրում  :Jpit: : Հա, հնարավոր ա, նույնիսկ շատ հավանական ա: Ու ընդհանրապես, ինձ թվում ա, որ իմ հետ կատարվող բոլոր բացասական բաները ներվային վիճակի հետևանք են: Ես չափից դուրս շատ ներվայնանալու պատճառներ ունեմ իմ տարիքի համար:

----------


## VisTolog

> Էս վերջին գրածիցս ե՞ս ենթադրում : Հա, հնարավոր ա, նույնիսկ շատ հավանական ա: Ու ընդհանրապես, ինձ թվում ա, որ իմ հետ կատարվող բոլոր բացասական բաները ներվային վիճակի հետևանք են: Ես չափից դուրս շատ ներվայնանալու պատճառներ ունեմ իմ տարիքի համար:


Չէ, ուղղակի երկուսիս մոտ էլ նույն պրոբլեմնա՝ տագնապը: Նայած ում մոտ ինչնա դարձել դրա առաջացման պատճառը: Իմ դեպքում գիտեմ ինչնա:

Ինքդ էլ հասկանում ես, որ անիմաստ վախա, որ էն՝ ինչի համար վախենում ես իրականում չի կարող լինել… բայց մեկա դա չի օգնում հանգստանալ:


ՀԳ Բայց արի խոստովանի, որ մեկ-մեկ հաճելի զգացումա: :Jpit:

----------


## Մանուլ

> Չէ, ուղղակի երկուսիս մոտ էլ նույն պրոբլեմնա՝ տագնապը: Նայած ում մոտ ինչնա դարձել դրա առաջացման պատճառը: Իմ դեպքում գիտեմ ինչնա:
> 
> *Ինքդ էլ հասկանում ես, որ անիմաստ վախա, որ էն՝ ինչի համար վախենում ես իրականում չի կարող լինել… բայց մեկա դա չի օգնում հանգստանալ:*
> 
> 
> ՀԳ Բայց արի խոստովանի, որ մեկ-մեկ հաճելի զգացումա:


 Ահա, ճիշտ ես: Բայց հեչ հաճելի չի, խոսքը մեր մեջ, ես էդ պահին ինձ շաատ վատ եմ զգում:

----------


## Հարդ

Դե սենց որ նայում ես, բոլորիս մոտ էլ կա էդ վախից:
Ես էլ, հա վախենում եմ, որ հեսա երկրաշարժ կլինի, որ հեսա նստածս աթոռը կջարդվի... կամ որ ավտոբուսի մեջ նստած եմ, աննդհատ վախենում եմ, որ հեսա կողքից մեծ արագությամբ մի մեքենա կգա կխփի հենց իմ նստած մասին:
Դա ինձ թվում ա նորմալ ա, այլ հենց դրա չլինելը կլինի աննորմալ, ու խանգարում կհամարվի, քանի որ մենք այսպես անհանգստանում ենք մեր մարմնի համար:
Այլ հարց է, թե դա մեզ ինչքանով է անհանգստացնում և արդյո՞ք խանգարում է ապրելուն:

----------


## VisTolog

> Դե սենց որ նայում ես, բոլորիս մոտ էլ կա էդ վախից:
> Ես էլ, հա վախենում եմ, որ հեսա երկրաշարժ կլինի, որ հեսա նստածս աթոռը կջարդվի... կամ որ ավտոբուսի մեջ նստած եմ, աննդհատ վախենում եմ, որ հեսա կողքից մեծ արագությամբ մի մեքենա կգա կխփի հենց իմ նստած մասին:
> Դա ինձ թվում ա նորմալ ա, այլ հենց դրա չլինելը կլինի աննորմալ, ու խանգարում կհամարվի, քանի որ մենք այսպես անհանգստանում ենք մեր մարմնի համար:
> Այլ հարց է, թե դա մեզ ինչքանով է անհանգստացնում և արդյո՞ք խանգարում է ապրելուն:


Մտածել դրա մասին նորմալ է, բայց անընդհատ մտածել դրա մասին՝ աննորմալ:


Մեր մեջ ասած` հոգեբույժա պետք: ::}:

----------


## Շինարար

> Ահա, ճիշտ ես: բայց հեչ հաճելի չի, խոսքը մեր մեջ, ես էդ պահին ինձ շաատ վատ եմ զգում:


Վախը հաղթահարելու լավագույն միջոցն ասեմ. գտնում ես քեզ նման նույն բանից վախեցող մեկին, ում հանդեպ պատասխանատվություն ես զգում, հայտնվում ես վախենալու վիճակում իր հետ միասին, պատասխանատվությունդ ստիպում է, որ համոզես իրեն, որ դրանում ոչ մի վախենալու բան էլ չկա, որ խուճապի չմատնվի, վախը մոռացված է, անձնական փորձից եմ ասում :Cool:  չնայած դրանից հետո միայնակ նույն վախենալու վիճակում չեմ հայտնվել, որ տեսնեմ մենակս լինելու դեպքում էլի կվախենա՞մ :Xeloq:  :Jpit:

----------


## Հայկօ

> Էս վերջին գրածիցս ե՞ս ենթադրում : Հա, հնարավոր ա, նույնիսկ շատ հավանական ա: Ու ընդհանրապես, ինձ թվում ա, որ իմ հետ կատարվող բոլոր բացասական բաները ներվային վիճակի հետևանք են: Ես չափից դուրս շատ ներվայնանալու պատճառներ ունեմ իմ տարիքի համար:


Եթե ներվայնանալդ ու մտածելդ իրականում ոչ մի օգուտ չեն կարող տալ, ապա ընդհանրապես մի ներվայնացի ու մի մտածի, գիտակցաբար «անջատի» էդ մտածմունքներդ: Գիտեմ, տարօրինակ բան եմ ասում, և կարելի է հակաճառել, որ դա պատվերով չի և այլն, բայց սենց դեպքերում ամենաճիշտը ծայրահեղ սառը, պրագմատիկ ու (չվախենամ ասելուց) շահադիտական վերաբերմունքն է

- Անդադար մտածելն ու ներվայնանալը օգուտ տալի՞ս են, կարո՞ղ են լուծել ստեղծված իրավիճակը: Ոչ:
- Անդադար մտածելն ու ներվայնանալը քեզ վնաս տալի՞ս են, խանգարու՞մ են քեզ լուծելու ստեղծված իրավիճակը: Ամենայն հավանականությամբ:

Ուրեմն՝ դրանք ավելորդ, վնասակար բաներ են և պիտի վերացվեն: Պարզ հաշվարկ է: Եվ, ամենակարևորը, դա լրիվ հնարավոր է: «Կողքից» նայիր քեզ, սթափ գնահատիր բոլոր պլյուսներն ու մինուսները ու գնա այն ճանապարհով, որը քեզ առավելագույն օգուտ կարող է տալ: Օգուտ: Քեզ: Կենտրոնում դու ես: Հասկանում եմ, ասելը հեշտ է, անելը՝ դժվար, բայց իրատեսական:


Ընդհանրապես՝ դեպքերի մեծագույն մասի համար սառը տրամաբանությունն ու շահադիտական հաշվարկը շատ ավելի օգտակար բաներ են, քան մտածմունքներն ու ներվայանալը և, ընդհանրապես, վառ զգացմունքայնությունը, որը, իհարկե, գեղեցիկ և գովելի երևույթ է, բայց իրականում՝ այնքան էլ չէ  :Wink: : Միշտ հիշիր՝ ուզում ես կարմիրի վրա դիր, ուզում ես սևի վրա դիր՝ միևնույն է՝ հաղթում է զրոն  :Smile: :

----------


## Մանուլ

> Դե սենց որ նայում ես, բոլորիս մոտ էլ կա էդ վախից:
> Ես էլ, հա վախենում եմ, որ հեսա երկրաշարժ կլինի, որ հեսա նստածս աթոռը կջարդվի... կամ որ ավտոբուսի մեջ նստած եմ, աննդհատ վախենում եմ, որ հեսա կողքից մեծ արագությամբ մի մեքենա կգա կխփի հենց իմ նստած մասին:
> Դա ինձ թվում ա նորմալ ա, այլ հենց դրա չլինելը կլինի աննորմալ, ու խանգարում կհամարվի, քանի որ մենք այսպես անհանգստանում ենք մեր մարմնի համար:
> Այլ հարց է, թե դա մեզ ինչքանով է անհանգստացնում և արդյո՞ք խանգարում է ապրելուն:


 Ինձ շատ ա խանգարում: Իմ մոտ հիվանդագին ա դարձել էդ վախը, չեմ կարում  :Sad: : Դու որ ավտոբուսում նստած ես, անընդհատ մտքիդ էն ա, որ հեսա ուրիշ մեքենա կգա, քեզ կխփի՞: Ու դու անընդհատ դրանից վախենում ես ու վատանո՞ւմ: Դժվար: Իսկ ես էն օրը երթուղայինի մեջ էի, դիմացի կողքի նստարանի հետևում մի հատ մեխ էր ցցված, բայց թեթևակի, շատ դուրս չէր: Կողքս էլ մի 4-5 տարեկան երեխա էր նստած տատիկի գիրկը ու անընդհատ շարժվում էր: Ու ես ահավոր վատ էի... Որ, ասենք, աչքդ ցավա, ձեռքդ տանում ես դեպի աչքդ, չէ՞, դեպի գլուխդ:  Այ տենց անընդհատ ձեռքս դեպի գլուխս էի տանում: Ու սկսում եմ ծանր շնչել: Սրան գոնե պատճառ կա, բայց նենց ա լինում, որ փողոցում քայլում եմ, գետնին մի բան եմ տեսնում, ու ինձ թվում ա` հեսա կընկնեմ, կմտնի աչքս... Ուֆ, մի խոսքով` արդեն ծայրահեղության ա հասել ու ինձ խանգարում ա:

----------


## VisTolog

> Եթե ներվայնանալդ ու մտածելդ իրականում ոչ մի օգուտ չեն կարող տալ, ապա ընդհանրապես մի ներվայնացի ու մի մտածի, գիտակցաբար «անջատի» էդ մտածմունքներդ: Գիտեմ, տարօրինակ բան եմ ասում, և կարելի է հակաճառել, որ դա պատվերով չի և այլն, բայց սենց դեպքերում ամենաճիշտը ծայրահեղ սառը, պրագմատիկ ու (չվախենամ ասելուց) շահադիտական վերաբերմունքն է
> 
> *- Մտածելն ու ներվայնանալը օգուտ տալի՞ս են, կարո՞ղ են լուծել ստեղծված իրավիճակը:* Ոչ:
> - Մտածելն ու ներվայնանալը քեզ վնաս տալի՞ս են, խանգարու՞մ են քեզ: Ամենայն հավանականությամբ:


Հանկարծ մեքենայով գնալիս կարողա կողքից այլ մեքենա մեծ արագությամբ գա ու խփի քո նստած մեքենային: Քո մեքենան շուռա գալիս, իսկ դու մի կերպ փորձում ես դուրս գալ էդ մեքենայից:

Այ երբ մտածում ես էդ ուղղությամբ, օգուտ են տալիս, որովհետև նախապես արդեն ապրում ես այն, ինչը կարա լինի՝ գտնում ես դուրս գալու եղանակը, որն իհարկե օգուտա: :Yes:   :Pardon:

----------


## VisTolog

> Ինձ շատ ա խանգարում: Իմ մոտ հիվանդագին ա դարձել էդ վախը, չեմ կարում : Դու որ ավտոբուսում նստած ես, անընդհատ մտքիդ էն ա, որ հեսա ուրիշ մեքենա կգա, քեզ կխփի՞: Ու դու անընդհատ դրանից վախենում ես ու վատանո՞ւմ: Դժվար: Իսկ ես էն օրը երթուղայինի մեջ էի, *դիմացի կողքի նստարանի հետևում մի հատ մեխ էր ցցված, բայց թեթևակի, շատ դուրս չէր: Կողքս էլ մի 4-5 տարեկան երեխա էր նստած տատիկի գիրկը ու անընդհատ շարժվում էր: Ու ես ահավոր վատ էի... Որ, ասենք, աչքդ ցավա, ձեռքդ տանում ես դեպի աչքդ, չէ՞, դեպի գլուխդ:  Այ տենց անընդհատ ձեռքս դեպի գլուխս էի տանում: Ու սկսում եմ ծանր շնչել:* Սրան գոնե պատճառ կա, բայց նենց ա լինում, որ փողոցում քայլում եմ, գետնին մի բան եմ տեսնում, ու ինձ թվում ա` հեսա կընկնեմ, կմտնի աչքս... Ուֆ, մի խոսքով` արդեն ծայրահեղության ա հասել ու ինձ խանգարում ա:


Իսկ գիտե՞ս քանի անգամ եմ էդ լավ վախի պատճառով մարդկանց փրկել վնասվածքներից ու այլ՝ ոչ հաճելի երևությներից… :Jpit:

----------


## Հայկօ

> Հանկարծ մեքենայով գնալիս կարողա կողքից այլ մեքենա մեծ արագությամբ գա ու խփի քո նստած մեքենային: Քո մեքենան շուռա գալիս, իսկ դու մի կերպ փորձում ես դուրս գալ էդ մեքենայից:
> 
> Այ երբ մտածում ես էդ ուղղությամբ, օգուտ են տալիս, որովհետև նախապես արդեն ապրում ես այն, ինչը կարա լինի:


Երկու տարբերակ կարող է լինել էս դեպքում.

1. Դու նստած ես ղեկին: Էս տարբերակի դեպքում էդ բոլոր ախմախ մտքերդ գլխիցդ ռադ արա ու ուշադրությունդ ճանապարհից մի շեղիր. ուշադիր մեքենա վարելը հաստատ ավելի մեծ օգուտ կտա, քան նախապես ինչ-որ վթար վերապրելը:

2. Դու նստած չես ղեկին: Էս տարբերակի դեպքում էդ բոլոր ախմախ մտքերը գլխիցդ ռադ արա ու սկսիր զբաղվել ինչ-որ ավելի օգտակար բանով, որի արդյունքում դու ավելի շատ փող կվաստակես / ավելի սիրուն աղջկա հետ կլինես / ավելի լավ մեքենա կքշես և նման այլ ոչ ռոմանտիկ և հողին կպած բաներ  :Jpit: :

----------


## VisTolog

> Երկու տարբերակ կարող է լինել էս դեպքում.
> 
> 1. Դու նստած ես ղեկին: Էս տարբերակի դեպքում էդ բոլոր ախմախ մտքերդ գլխիցդ ռադ արա ու ուշադրությունդ ճանապարհից մի շեղիր. ուշադիր մեքենա վարելը հաստատ ավելի մեծ օգուտ կտա, քան նախապես ինչ-որ վթար վերապրելը:
> 
> 2. Դու նստած չես ղեկին: Էս տարբերակի դեպքում էդ բոլոր ախմախ մտքերը գլխիցդ ռադ արա ու սկսիր զբաղվել ինչ-որ ավելի օգտակար բանով, որի արդյունքում դու ավելի շատ փող կվաստակես / ավելի սիրուն աղջկա հետ կլինես / ավելի լավ մեքենա կքշես և նման այլ ոչ ռոմանտիկ և հողին կպած բաներ :


Դե չգիտեմ… իմ մոտ ավելի շատ հողի տակ տանող բաներնա լավ ստացվում… :Jpit:

----------


## Հարդ

> Ինձ շատ ա խանգարում: Իմ մոտ հիվանդագին ա դարձել էդ վախը, չեմ կարում : Դու որ ավտոբուսում նստած ես, անընդհատ մտքիդ էն ա, որ հեսա ուրիշ մեքենա կգա, քեզ կխփի՞: Ու դու անընդհատ դրանից վախենում ես ու վատանո՞ւմ: Դժվար:


Հա, հենց տենց: Հենց երեկ երեկոյան էր: Երբ ամեն անգամ ավտոբուսը խաչմերուկ էր մտնում, վախով հատող փողոցին էի նայում, որ տեսնեի, գալիս ա էդ մեքենան, թե չէ: Ու մի քիչ էլ վատանում էի (բայց քո չափ չէ):




> Իսկ ես էն օրը երթուղայինի մեջ էի, դիմացի կողքի նստարանի հետևում մի հատ մեխ էր ցցված, բայց թեթևակի, շատ դուրս չէր: Կողքս էլ մի 4-5 տարեկան երեխա էր նստած տատիկի գիրկը ու անընդհատ շարժվում էր: Ու ես ահավոր վատ էի... Որ, ասենք, աչքդ ցավա, ձեռքդ տանում ես դեպի աչքդ, չէ՞, դեպի գլուխդ:  Այ տենց անընդհատ ձեռքս դեպի գլուխս էի տանում: Ու սկսում եմ ծանր շնչել: Սրան գոնե պատճառ կա, բայց նենց ա լինում, որ փողոցում քայլում եմ, գետնին մի բան եմ տեսնում, ու ինձ թվում ա` հեսա կընկնեմ, կմտնի աչքս... Ուֆ, մի խոսքով` արդեն ծայրահեղության ա հասել ու ինձ խանգարում ա:


Հետաքրքիրը նա ա, որ դու ոչ թե մտածում ես, որ քո աչքը կմտնի, այլ փոքրիկի...

----------


## Մանուլ

> Վախը հաղթահարելու լավագույն միջոցն ասեմ. գտնում ես քեզ նման նույն բանից վախեցող մեկին, ում հանդեպ պատասխանատվություն ես զգում, հայտնվում ես վախենալու վիճակում իր հետ միասին, պատասխանատվությունդ ստիպում է, որ համոզես իրեն, որ դրանում ոչ մի վախենալու բան էլ չկա, որ խուճապի չմատնվի, վախը մոռացված է, անձնական փորձից եմ ասում չնայած դրանից հետո միայնակ նույն վախենալու վիճակում չեմ հայտնվել, որ տեսնեմ մենակս լինելու դեպքում էլի կվախենա՞մ


 Մնում ա գտնեմ նենց մեկին, որ վախենա նույն պահին, ինչ ես  :Jpit: : 

* Հայկօ*, ես հասկանում եմ, որ քո ասածը լրիվ տրամաբանական ա, ու ես միայն կշահեմ, եթե տենց վարվեմ: Բայց չեմ կարողանում չներվայնանալ: Նայի, մի քանի շաբաթ առաջ ուրիշ ձևով էի ինձ «պահում», էդ ժամանակ շատ էի ներվայնանում: Հետո որոշեցի թքել ամեն ինչի վրա, ոչ մի բանին չխառնվել ու չներվայնանալ: Սկզբում ինձ թվում էր, որ անհամեմատ ավելի քիչ եմ ներվայնանում, բայց վերջին մի քանի օրը զգացի, որ չէ... Չնայած էլի շարունակելու եմ թքած ունենալ ամեն ինչի վրա ու չխառնվել: Էսքանը նրա մասին, թե ինչի եմ ներվայնանում: Փորձեցի ներվայնությանս պատճառի ընդհանուր բնութագիրը տալ, թե ինչքանով ստացվեց` չգիտեմ  :Jpit: :
 Իսկ էդ կպչուն մտքերի մասին (աչքը մտնել, գլխին ընկնել) ոչ մի կերպ չի ստացվում չմտածել, ոչ մի բան չեմ կարողանում անել: Չնայած երեխայի ասածը հետաքրքիր էր, վաղը կփորձեմ )) 

 Հ.Գ. Մի բան հիշեցի գրածիցդ: Ասում ա` եթե դուք ունեք խնդիր, և վերջում դա լուծվելու ա, ապա անհանգստանալու կարիք չկա, միևնույնն ա` լուծվելու ա: Իսկ եթե չի լուծվելու, ապա էլ ինչո՞ւ անհանգստանալ, միևնույնն ա` չի լուծվելու  :Jpit: :

----------


## Մանուլ

> Իսկ գիտե՞ս քանի անգամ եմ էդ լավ վախի պատճառով մարդկանց փրկել վնասվածքներից ու այլ՝ ոչ հաճելի երևությներից…


 Վիստ, բայց մի քիչ էն չի, որ բոլոր վախերիս ժամանակ փորձեմ մարդկանց «փրկել»  :Jpit: : Առանց էդ էլ արդեն զզվացրել եմ մի քանի հոգու` անընդհատ շենքի տակից ու ցանկապատի կողքից մի կողմ քաշելով, պատկերացրու` ամեն անգամ, երբ տեսնեմ, որ ինչ-որ մեկը իմ համար սարսափելի ցանկապատի կողքով քայլում ա, գնամ քաշեմ մի կողմ  :Jpit: : 




> Հա, հենց տենց: Հենց երեկ երեկոյան էր: Երբ ամեն անգամ ավտոբուսը խաչմերուկ էր մտնում, վախով հատող փողոցին էի նայում, որ տեսնեի, գալիս ա էդ մեքենան, թե չէ: Ու մի քիչ էլ վատանում էի (բայց քո չափ չէ):
> Հետաքրքիրը նա ա, որ դու ոչ թե մտածում ես, որ քո աչքը կմտնի, այլ փոքրիկի...


 Էդ պահին էդ երեխան էր անընդհատ շարժվում, ես ամուր նստած էի  :Jpit: : Իմ համար էլ եմ վախենում, ուրիշների համար էլ, նայած, թե էդ պահին ով ա «վտանգի» մեջ  ::}: :

----------


## Հայկօ

> Հայկօ, ես հասկանում եմ, որ քո ասածը լրիվ տրամաբանական ա, ու ես միայն կշահեմ, եթե տենց վարվեմ: Բայց չեմ կարողանում չներվայնանալ: Նայի, մի քանի շաբաթ առաջ ուրիշ ձևով էի ինձ «պահում», էդ ժամանակ շատ էի ներվայնանում: Հետո որոշեցի թքել ամեն ինչի վրա, ոչ մի բանին չխառնվել ու չներվայնանալ: Սկզբում ինձ թվում էր, որ անհամեմատ ավելի քիչ եմ ներվայնանում, բայց վերջին մի քանի օրը զգացի, որ չէ... Չնայած էլի շարունակելու եմ թքած ունենալ ամեն ինչի վրա ու չխառնվել: Էսքանը նրա մասին, թե ինչի եմ ներվայնանում: Փորձեցի ներվայնությանս պատճառի ընդհանուր բնութագիրը տալ, թե ինչքանով ստացվեց` չգիտեմ :
>  Իսկ էդ կպչուն մտքերի մասին (աչքը մտնել, գլխին ընկնել) ոչ մի կերպ չի ստացվում չմտածել, ոչ մի բան չեմ կարողանում անել: Չնայած երեխայի ասածը հետաքրքիր էր, վաղը կփորձեմ )) 
> 
>  Հ.Գ. Մի բան հիշեցի գրածիցդ: Ասում ա` եթե դուք ունեք խնդիր, և վերջում դա լուծվելու ա, ապա անհանգստանալու կարիք չկա, միևնույնն ա` լուծվելու ա: Իսկ եթե չի լուծվելու, ապա էլ ինչո՞ւ անհանգստանալ, միևնույնն ա` չի լուծվելու :


Չէ, իմ ասածը դա չէր: Ես «չներվայնանալը» չեմ նույնացնում «չգործելու» կամ «չխառնվելու» հետ: Բայց իմ համակարգում ներվայնանալը մի բան է, որ օգուտ չի տալիս ու միայն խանգարում է, ուրեմն էդ հավասարման մեջ դա տեղ չունի: Պարզ ասած՝ ներվայնացած ինչ-որ բան անելը շատ ավելի վատ արդյունք կարող է տալ, քան թե նույն բանը առանց ներվայնանալու անելը: Էդպես չի՞  :Smile: : Էն, որ հիմա դու ներվայնանում ես, վախենում ես և այլն, ինչ-որ բան փոխու՞մ է իրականում: Եթե չի փոխում, ուրեմն ամբողջ կամքդ, խելքդ, տրամաբանությունդ, հասնուն մարդու մտածելակերպդ հավաքիր ու գիտակցաբար մի ներվայնացիր ու մի վախեցիր: Ավելորդ մտքերը միայն շեղում են ու ոչ մի օգուտ չեն տալիս: «Օգուտ» բառը շատ եմ կրկնում, բայց էս ամեն ինչը հիմնված է հենց ամեն ինչից առավելագույն օգուտ քաղելու պրագմատիկ սկզբունքի վրա:

Բնականաբար՝ խոսքը միայն ու միայն ներվայնանալու ու վախենալու մասին է, ոչ թե գործելու ու ինչ-որ բան փոխելու փորձելու մասին: Ամեն դեպքում՝ էն, ինչը քեզ խանգարում է, արմատով պոկել ու գցել է պետք, ոչ թե շահել-պահել:

----------


## Հարդ

Լավ, որ խոսք գնաց, մի բան էլ ես ասեմ:
Ուրեմն մետրոյի կայարանում գնացքի սպասելուց, երբ մոտենում եմ էդ ռելսերի փոսի մասին, գլուխս սկսում ա ահավոր պտտվել ու ինձ թվում ա, այսինքն չի թվում, իրոք տենց ա, որ հավասարակշռությունս կորցնում եմ, ու ոնց որ էդ փոսն ինձ քաշի իր մեջ: Մի տեսակ իրականության զգացողությունը կորցնում եմ, հայտնվում անօդ տարածության մեջ:
Ու էդքան բանը սկսած մոտ 1,50 մետր հեռավորությունից: Ու երբ նայում եմ էդ փոսին կիպ կանգնած մարդկանց, սարսռում եմ, թե ոնց են կանգնել:
Կամ աննդհատ վախ կա, որ հեսա մեկը կբրդի ու կգցի էդ փոսի մեջ:
Ու հենց վերջերս ա դա խորացել, վերջին ժամանակներում եմ ավելի ցայտուն զգում: Հենց այսօր էր, հենց մոտեցա էդ 1,50 հեռավորությունն անցա, գլուխս սկսեց պտտվել ու հազիվ ինձ քաշեցի ու հեռու տարա...

----------

ՆանՍ (16.11.2010)

----------


## Մանուլ

> Չէ, իմ ասածը դա չէր: Ես «չներվայնանալը» չեմ նույնացնում «չգործելու» կամ «չխառնվելու» հետ: Բայց իմ համակարգում ներվայնանալը մի բան է, որ օգուտ չի տալիս ու միայն խանգարում է, ուրեմն էդ հավասարման մեջ դա տեղ չունի: Պարզ ասած՝ ներվայնացած ինչ-որ բան անելը շատ ավելի վատ արդյունք կարող է տալ, քան թե նույն բանը առանց ներվայնանալու անելը: Էդպես չի՞ : Էն, որ հիմա դու ներվայնանում ես, վախենում ես և այլն, ինչ-որ բան փոխու՞մ է իրականում: Եթե չի փոխում, ուրեմն ամբողջ կամքդ, խելքդ, տրամաբանությունդ, հասնուն մարդու մտածելակերպդ հավաքիր ու գիտակցաբար մի ներվայնացիր ու մի վախեցիր: Ավելորդ մտքերը միայն շեղում են ու ոչ մի օգուտ չեն տալիս: «Օգուտ» բառը շատ եմ կրկնում, բայց էս ամեն ինչը հիմնված է հենց ամեն ինչից առավելագույն օգուտ քաղելու պրագմատիկ սկզբունքի վրա:
> 
> Բնականաբար՝ խոսքը միայն ու միայն ներվայնանալու ու վախենալու մասին է, ոչ թե գործելու ու ինչ-որ բան փոխելու փորձելու մասին: Ամեն դեպքում՝ էն, ինչը քեզ խանգարում է, արմատով պոկել ու գցել է պետք, ոչ թե շահել-պահել:


 Հայկ, տվյալ դեպքում ինձ ներվայնացնում էր «գործելն» ու «խառնվելը», դրա համար դա գրեցի  :Smile: : Ավելի ճիշտ` ներվայնացնում ա էն, ինչի պատճառով ես ստիպված եմ «գործել» ու «խառնվել»: Ինձ թվում էր` եթե չգործեմ ու չխառնվեմ, չեմ ներվայնանա, բայց պարզվեց` տենց չի: 
 Իսկ եթե փորձեմ ամբողջ կամքս, տրամաբանությունս կենտրոնացնել նրա վրա, որ չներվայնանամ, համբերություն չի մնա էլ տակը, ոչ էլ ներվ կմնա: Շատ դժվար ա, է... Վախը հաղթահարելն ինձ ավելի հեշտ ա թվում, քան չներվայնանալը: Ամեն դեպքում կաշխատեմ, չնայած դրա համար երկար ժամանակ ա պետք:

----------


## VisTolog

> Լավ, որ խոսք գնաց, մի բան էլ ես ասեմ:
> Ուրեմն մետրոյի կայարանում գնացքի սպասելուց, երբ մոտենում եմ էդ ռելսերի փոսի մասին, գլուխս սկսում ա ահավոր պտտվել ու ինձ թվում ա, այսինքն չի թվում, իրոք տենց ա, որ հավասարակշռությունս կորցնում եմ, ու ոնց որ էդ փոսն ինձ քաշի իր մեջ: Մի տեսակ իրականության զգացողությունը կորցնում եմ, հայտնվում անօդ տարածության մեջ:
> Ու էդքան բանը սկսած մոտ 1,50 մետր հեռավորությունից: Ու երբ նայում եմ էդ փոսին կիպ կանգնած մարդկանց, սարսռում եմ, թե ոնց են կանգնել:
> Կամ աննդհատ վախ կա, որ հեսա մեկը կբրդի ու կգցի էդ փոսի մեջ:
> Ու հենց վերջերս ա դա խորացել, վերջին ժամանակներում եմ ավելի ցայտուն զգում: Հենց այսօր էր, հենց մոտեցա էդ 1,50 հեռավորությունն անցա, գլուխս սկսեց պտտվել ու հազիվ ինձ քաշեցի ու հեռու տարա...


Բրդելու վախը իմ մոտ էլ կա, իսկ էն մեկը չէ, որտև ես ցանկություն ունեմ գոնե մի անգամ ռելսերի վրա հայտնվել…… :Jpit:

----------


## AniwaR

Բլին: Ես արդեն սկսում եմ վախենալ, որ ոչ մի բանից չեմ վախենում:  :Unsure:

----------

Հայկօ (15.11.2010), Մանանա (17.11.2010)

----------


## erexa

> Եթե չի փոխում, ուրեմն ամբողջ կամքդ, խելքդ, տրամաբանությունդ, հասնուն մարդու մտածելակերպդ հավաքիր ու գիտակցաբար մի ներվայնացիր ու մի վախեցիր:


Եթե այս քո ասածները այդքան հեշտ լիներ ապա ես դրա համար շատ ուրախ կլինեի, բայց ցավոք մարդու ուղեղում նման կոճակ չկա, որ սեղմես ու ասես էլ մի ներվայնացի, էլ մի վախեցի: Վախեցող մարդուն երբ ասում ես էլ մի վախեցի սա ճնշողական  ա  նրա համար, այսինքն դու տվյալ պահին ճնշում ես այդ մարդու վախը: Վախը պետք չի ճնշել այլ պետք է սովորել այն ընդունել:  :Smile:

----------


## erexa

> Իսկ եթե փորձեմ ամբողջ կամքս, տրամաբանությունս կենտրոնացնել նրա վրա, որ չներվայնանամ, համբերություն չի մնա էլ տակը, ոչ էլ ներվ կմնա: Շատ դժվար ա, է... Վախը հաղթահարելն ինձ ավելի հեշտ ա թվում, քան չներվայնանալը: Ամեն դեպքում կաշխատեմ, չնայած դրա համար երկար ժամանակ ա պետք:


Մանուլ ջան ամեն դեպքում հանգիստ թող զգացմունքներիդ եթե տվյալ պահին ներվայնանում ես ներվայնացի,  վախենում ես վախեցի բարի գալուստ ասա զգացմունքնրիդ և մի լավ ընդունիր նրանց, ճիշտ ա իրանք անկոչ հյուրեր են, բայց շատ են սիրում երբ նրանց լավ ես ընդունում:  :Smile:

----------

Մանանա (17.11.2010), Մանուլ (16.11.2010)

----------


## 6-oper

> Մանուլ ջան ամեն դեպքում հանգիստ թող զգացմունքներիդ եթե տվյալ պահին ներվայնանում ես ներվայնացի,  վախենում ես վախեցի բարի գալուստ ասա զգացմունքնրիդ և մի լավ ընդունիր նրանց, ճիշտ ա իրանք անկոչ հյուրեր են, բայց շատ են սիրում երբ նրանց լավ ես ընդունում:


10:0

----------


## VisTolog

> 10:0


Ոնց ա երևում, որ պատկերացում էլ երևի չունես թե դա ինչ վիճակա… :Smile:

----------


## Մանուլ

> 10:0


 Ի՞նչ:

----------


## Valentina

> Լավ, որ խոսք գնաց, մի բան էլ ես ասեմ:
> Ուրեմն մետրոյի կայարանում գնացքի սպասելուց, երբ մոտենում եմ էդ ռելսերի փոսի մասին, գլուխս սկսում ա ահավոր պտտվել ու ինձ թվում ա, այսինքն չի թվում, իրոք տենց ա, որ հավասարակշռությունս կորցնում եմ, ու ոնց որ էդ փոսն ինձ քաշի իր մեջ: Մի տեսակ իրականության զգացողությունը կորցնում եմ, հայտնվում անօդ տարածության մեջ:
> Ու էդքան բանը սկսած մոտ 1,50 մետր հեռավորությունից: Ու երբ նայում եմ էդ փոսին կիպ կանգնած մարդկանց, սարսռում եմ, թե ոնց են կանգնել:
> Կամ աննդհատ վախ կա, որ հեսա մեկը կբրդի ու կգցի էդ փոսի մեջ:
> Ու հենց վերջերս ա դա խորացել, վերջին ժամանակներում եմ ավելի ցայտուն զգում: Հենց այսօր էր, հենց մոտեցա էդ 1,50 հեռավորությունն անցա, գլուխս սկսեց պտտվել ու հազիվ ինձ քաշեցի ու հեռու տարա...


Այ էտ վախն իմ մոտ էլ կա փոքր  ժամանակվանից, նայում էի եզրին մոտ կանգնած մարդկանց, ու մտքովս անցնում էր էնտեղ ընկնելը, էտ մտքից ուղղակի վատանում էի, վերջերս փորձում  եմ չմտածեմ դրա մասին, թե չէ էտ զգացումը մարդուն լրիվ վատացնումա: Ու հիմա ավելի քիչ եմ դրանից վախենում: Բայց որ ասեմ լրիվ անցելա, սուտ կլինի:

----------


## paniaG

> Լավ, որ խոսք գնաց, մի բան էլ ես ասեմ:
> Ուրեմն մետրոյի կայարանում գնացքի սպասելուց, երբ մոտենում եմ էդ ռելսերի փոսի մասին, գլուխս սկսում ա ահավոր պտտվել ու ինձ թվում ա, այսինքն չի թվում, իրոք տենց ա, որ հավասարակշռությունս կորցնում եմ, ու ոնց որ էդ փոսն ինձ քաշի իր մեջ: Մի տեսակ իրականության զգացողությունը կորցնում եմ, հայտնվում անօդ տարածության մեջ:
> Ու էդքան բանը սկսած մոտ 1,50 մետր հեռավորությունից: Ու երբ նայում եմ էդ փոսին կիպ կանգնած մարդկանց, սարսռում եմ, թե ոնց են կանգնել:
> Կամ աննդհատ վախ կա, որ հեսա մեկը կբրդի ու կգցի էդ փոսի մեջ:
> Ու հենց վերջերս ա դա խորացել, վերջին ժամանակներում եմ ավելի ցայտուն զգում: Հենց այսօր էր, հենց մոտեցա էդ 1,50 հեռավորությունն անցա, գլուխս սկսեց պտտվել ու հազիվ ինձ քաշեցի ու հեռու տարա...


 վերցրու ինչոր մեկին,միասին մոտեցեք,բռնի նրա ձեռքը ամուր, որ քեզ ապահով զգաս,որ զգաս մենակ չէս ու մոտեցիր ինչքան հնարավոր է մոտ այդ փոսին...մինքև գնացքը գա այդ ամբողջ ընթացքում կանգնած կլինես փոսի մոտ ու կտեսնես,որ ոչմի վախենալու բան չկա :Smile:   կանցնի վաղդ մեկըդմիշտ :Wink:

----------

ՆանՍ (16.11.2010)

----------


## Հարդ

> Այ էտ վախն իմ մոտ էլ կա փոքր  ժամանակվանից, նայում էի եզրին մոտ կանգնած մարդկանց, ու մտքովս անցնում էր էնտեղ ընկնելը, էտ մտքից ուղղակի վատանում էի, վերջերս փորձում  եմ չմտածեմ դրա մասին, թե չէ էտ զգացումը մարդուն լրիվ վատացնումա: Ու հիմա ավելի քիչ եմ դրանից վախենում: Բայց որ ասեմ լրիվ անցելա, սուտ կլինի:


Իսկ ընկնելուց հետո էլ մտածում ես, որ հիմա գնացքը կգա, իսկ դու չես հասցնի դուրս գալ չէ՞:




> վերցրու ինչոր մեկին,միասին մոտեցեք,բռնի նրա ձեռքը ամուր, որ քեզ ապահով զգաս,որ զգաս մենակ չէս ու մոտեցիր ինչքան հնարավոր է մոտ այդ փոսին...մինքև գնացքը գա այդ ամբողջ ընթացքում կանգնած կլինես փոսի մոտ ու կտեսնես,որ ոչմի վախենալու բան չկա  կանցնի վաղդ մեկըդմիշտ


Ճիշտ ես ասում, իմ մտքով էլ ա նման բան անցել, մնում ա իրականացնել: Ուղղակի մյուս հարցն ա. ո՞ւմ մոտենաս ու ասես. «Գիտե՞ս, ես մետրոյի փոսից եմ վաենում, արի գնանք մետրիո եզրին կանգնենք ու իրար ձեռք բռնենք :LOL: »:
Չնայած ցանկության դեպքում բարդ բան չի:

----------


## VisTolog

> Իսկ ընկնելուց հետո էլ մտածում ես, որ հիմա գնացքը կգա, իսկ դու չես հասցնի դուրս գալ չէ՞:


Իսկ ես երկու տարբերակ եմ շատ լավ պատկերացնում:

1. Պառկել ռելսերի մեջտեղը: Դրանից քեզ ոչինչ չի լինի:
2. Հանգիստ դուրս գալ մեջից, որովհետև ո՜նց էլ լինի, մեկն իրա ձեռքը կմեկնի:

Ինստռուկցիա՝  :Jpit: 

Առաջին կետն ավելի մանրամասն: 

Գնացքը գալիս է ու քեզ մնացել է ամենաշատը 5 վայրկյան: Շուտ հանում ես հագիդ կուրտկան կամ այն, ինչը կարող է խանգարող հանգամանք լինել, ու շուտ պառկում ես ռելսերի մեջտեղը: Եթե իհարկե չաղո չես, լավ տեղ կանես: :LOL: 

Երկրորդ կետն ավելի մանրամասն:

Հնարավոր տարբերակները՝
1. Մետրոն դեռ չի եկել: Էդ դեպքում հանգիստ կարող ես դուրս գալ:
2. Առաջին վագոնը քեզ կհասնի մոտ 10 վայրկյանից: Էդ ընթացքում, եթե թունելի վերջին՝ ժամացույցին մոտ ես, կարող ես բավականին առաջ գնալ: Վագոնը քեզ չի կպնի, դու էլ հանգիստ կարող ես դուրս գալ:
3. Վագոնը քեզ կհասնի մոտ 5 վայրկյանից: Էդ դեպքն ունի 2 ենթակետ՝

1. Կամ դու ինքնուրույն ես դուրս գալիս:
2. Կամ քեզ ինչ-որ մեկն օգնումա դուրս գալ:

4. Վագոնը քեզ միանգամիցա կպնում: Ցավում եմ, բայց էլ ոչինչ հնարավոր չի անել: :LOL: 


Էսքանից հետո էլի վախենու՞մ եք: :Jpit: 
Ես էնքան մոտ եմ կանգնում, որ կամ՝
1. Հսկիչնա ասում հետ կանգնի:
2. Մետրոն «քշողնա» «սիգնալ» տալիս: :LOL:

----------


## Հարդ

> Իսկ ես երկու տարբերակ եմ շատ լավ պատկերացնում:
> 
> 1. Պառկել ռելսերի մեջտեղը: Դրանից քեզ ոչինչ չի լինի:


Էս տարբերակն իմ դեպքում բացառվում ա, քանի որ էդ դեպքում վախից կմեռնեմ, եթե անգամ գնացքը չդիպչի: Կամ էլ կպառկեմ ու հենց կտեսնեմ մոտենում ա, ռեֆլեքսորեն տեղիցս վեր կկենամ ու կվազեմ, իսկ արդյունքը հասկանալի ա:

----------


## Ֆոտոն

Մի ժամանակ ես ակնոց չէի կրում ու պատկերացում չունեի ակնոց կրողներին հատուկ կենցաղի մասին: Երբ սկսեցի կրել, ավելի ուշադիր սկսեցի հետևել ճանապարհին հանդիպող ճյուղ-արգելք-սյուն ու նման բաներին: Մի ժամանակ վախենում էի, որ ինչ-որ բանին հարվածելով, պարզ է, որ գլխով, ակնոցս կկոտրվի ու աչքս կմտնեն փշրված ապակիները: 
Զարմանում էի, որ նախկինում շատ անուշադիր լիենլով ոչ մի դեպք չէր պատահել, չնայած մի անգամ հաճելիորեն բախվել էի սյանը: Հիմա էլ, որ քայլում եմ, ավելի շատ վստահում եմ սեփական աչքերիս քան ակնոցով աչքերիս: Ակնոցն ավելի շատ լարվածություն է տալիս, քան վստահություն, որ հաստատ ամեն ինչ ճիշտ եմ տեսնում: Հետո ակնոցն սկսեց որոշ դեպքերում պաշտպանական բան լինել: Եթե ծառերի միջով եմ անցնելու, ակնոցը կընդունի հարվածը, ու քանի որ արդեն գիտեմ, որ ապակին էդքան էլ հեշտ չի կոտրվում, գոնե վստահ եմ, որ ճյուղը աչքս չի մտնի: Սրանք զգացումներ են, որ իմ մոտ կարծում եմ նորմայի մեջ են դեռ: Հետաքրքիր է, որ մինչև այս քննարկումը կարդալը չէի մտածել, որ հնարավոր է սա սրվի:

Ինձ մոտ վերջերս ավելի նկատելի է ուրիշ տեսակի անհանգստություն կամ վախ: Հայաստանում կամ հայերի շրջապատում խուսափում եմ անգլերեն խոսելուց, երբ դրա կարիքը կա: Ասենք հանդիպում է, հայերն ու օտարազգիները, մոտավորապես 50 մարդ: Բոլորը շփվում են անգլերեն: Բավական անվստահ եմ լինում, ոնց որ անընդհատ ինձ հետևեն: Եթե միայն օտարազգիի հետ եմ խոսում ու այլ հայախոս վկա չկա, շատ հանգիստ ու վստահ եմ լինում: Ռուսերեն խոսելու մասին էլ չեմ ասում: Անգլերեն հիմա պարապում եմ, լեզվիս բացվելն ինձ վստահություն տալիս է, բայց մասամբ: Ռուսերեն էլ, քիչ է մնում գնամ պարապեմ, որ էդ դարդից էլ պրծնեմ:  Ինչի՞ց կլինի:

----------


## paniaG

> Ճիշտ ես ասում, իմ մտքով էլ ա նման բան անցել, մնում ա իրականացնել: Ուղղակի մյուս հարցն ա. ո՞ւմ մոտենաս ու ասես. «Գիտե՞ս, ես մետրոյի փոսից եմ վաենում, արի գնանք մետրիո եզրին կանգնենք ու իրար ձեռք բռնենք»:
> Չնայած ցանկության դեպքում բարդ բան չի:


իհարկե բարդ չի,կարծում եմ ում էլ դիմես չի մերժի,ծանոթներից, ընկերներից մեկին ասա :Smile:

----------


## VisTolog

> Էս տարբերակն իմ դեպքում բացառվում ա, քանի որ էդ դեպքում վախից կմեռնեմ, եթե անգամ գնացքը չդիպչի: Կամ էլ կպառկեմ ու հենց կտեսնեմ մոտենում ա, ռեֆլեքսորեն տեղիցս վեր կկենամ ու կվազեմ, իսկ արդյունքը հասկանալի ա:


Ու կրկին դու պատճառ գտար տագնապի համար: :Smile:

----------


## ՆանՍ

> Լավ, որ խոսք գնաց, մի բան էլ ես ասեմ:
> Ուրեմն մետրոյի կայարանում գնացքի սպասելուց, երբ մոտենում եմ էդ ռելսերի փոսի մասին, գլուխս սկսում ա ահավոր պտտվել ու ինձ թվում ա, այսինքն չի թվում, իրոք տենց ա, որ հավասարակշռությունս կորցնում եմ, ու ոնց որ էդ փոսն ինձ քաշի իր մեջ: Մի տեսակ իրականության զգացողությունը կորցնում եմ, հայտնվում անօդ տարածության մեջ:
> Ու էդքան բանը սկսած մոտ 1,50 մետր հեռավորությունից: Ու երբ նայում եմ էդ փոսին կիպ կանգնած մարդկանց, սարսռում եմ, թե ոնց են կանգնել:
> Կամ աննդհատ վախ կա, որ հեսա մեկը կբրդի ու կգցի էդ փոսի մեջ:
> Ու հենց վերջերս ա դա խորացել, վերջին ժամանակներում եմ ավելի ցայտուն զգում: Հենց այսօր էր, հենց մոտեցա էդ 1,50 հեռավորությունն անցա, գլուխս սկսեց պտտվել ու հազիվ ինձ քաշեցի ու հեռու տարա...


Ինձ մոտ էլ ա սենց  բան եղել ու  անցել ա :Smile:  Ասեմ՝ ոնց եմ արել  ու  էդպես էլ շարունակում եմ: Ամեն  անգամ գնում  կանգնում  եմ սահմանագծի վրա, որից այն կողմ չի կարելի անցնել, և  ուշադիր նայում  եմ ներքև : Մանրակրկիտ ուսումնասիրում եմ ռելսերը, կողքի հավաքված ջրերին եմ նայում,  մեկ-մեկ կռիս-մռիս  էլ ա պատահում, բայց  ոչինչ, էդ ժամանակ  արագ  հետ  եմ քաշվում,  որ  ինձ չթվա հիմա էլ  կռիսն ա թռնելու  դեմքիս :Shok:  :LOL:  բայց նորից  առաջ  եմ  գալիս, որ  տեսնեմ, թե  էդ անտերը ուր  փախավ… :Smile:  հետո  երկար և ուշադիր  նայում եմ  թունելի մեջ, որտեղից  պիտի գնացքը դուրս  գա  ու  էդքանը անում եմ շաաաաաատ հանգիստ  ու  թուլացած նյարդերով:  Ամենակարևորը էն ա, որ  դու ինքդ քո  մեջ  պիտի զարգացնես էն միտքը, որ  յանի  էդ  ինչ ստից  ու  անկապ  զգացում  ա, որ  ես էլ  դրանից  պիտի վախենամ, *ՓԱՀ*… :LOL:

----------

Հարդ (16.11.2010)

----------


## Հարդ

> իհարկե բարդ չի,կարծում եմ ում էլ դիմես չի մերժի,ծանոթներից, ընկերներից մեկին ասա


Կփորձվեմ :LOL: 




> Ու կրկին դու պատճառ գտար տագնապի համար:


Էդ էլ ա ճիշտ...բայց մենակ էն մտքից, որ գնացքը պիտի վրայովս անցնի, ինձ լավ իմանալով գիտեմ, որ չեմ դիմանա ու վեր կկենամ: 
Հ. Գ. Փակ տարածություններ պատկերացնելուց էլ եմ վատանում:

----------


## Հարդ

> Ինձ մոտ էլ ա սենց  բան եղել ու  անցել ա Ասեմ՝ ոնց եմ արել  ու  էդպես էլ շարունակում եմ: Ամեն  անգամ գնում  կանգնում  եմ սահմանագծի վրա, որից այն կողմ չի կարելի անցնել, և  ուշադիր նայում  եմ ներքև : Մանրակրկիտ ուսումնասիրում եմ ռելսերը, կողքի հավաքված ջրերին եմ նայում,  մեկ-մեկ կռիս-մռիս  էլ ա պատահում, բայց  ոչինչ, էդ ժամանակ  արագ  հետ  եմ քաշվում,  որ  ինձ չթվա հիմա էլ  կռիսն ա թռնելու  դեմքիս բայց նորից  առաջ  եմ  գալիս, որ  տեսնեմ, թե  էդ անտերը ուր  փախավ… հետո  երկար և ուշադիր  նայում եմ  թունելի մեջ, որտեղից  պիտի գնացքը դուրս  գա  ու  էդքանը անում եմ շաաաաաատ հանգիստ  ու  թուլացած նյարդերով:  Ամենակարևորը էն ա, որ  դու ինքդ քո  մեջ  պիտի զարգացնես էն միտքը, որ  յանի  էդ  ինչ ստից  ու  անկապ  զգացում  ա, որ  ես էլ  դրանից  պիտի վախենամ, *ՓԱՀ*…


Հա, եթե ամբողջ կայարանում մարդ չլինի, մի գուցե կարողանամ, կամ էլ ասենք վերևի տարբերակով, որ մեկի ձեռքը բռնած լինեմ:
Բայց առանց էդ նախապայմաններից որևէ մեկի ուշագնաց կլինեմ (ասում եմ չէ, իրականության զգացողությունն եմ կորցնում):

----------


## ՆանՍ

> Հա, եթե ամբողջ կայարանում մարդ չլինի, մի գուցե կարողանամ, կամ էլ ասենք վերևի տարբերակով, որ մեկի ձեռքը բռնած լինեմ:
> Բայց առանց էդ նախապայմաններից որևէ մեկի ուշագնաց կլինեմ (ասում եմ չէ, իրականության զգացողությունն եմ կորցնում):


Հակառակը, որ  մարդ ա լինում  մոտդ կանգնած, մտածի, որ հենց ընգար, բռնելու  են,  իսկ  եթե մարդ  չեղավ, ավելի  վատ  քո համար, քեզ  փոսից  հանող  չի  լինի :LOL:   ու աշխատի ծիծաղես  քո  իսկ ստեղծած մտքերի  վրա, դա շատ  ա օգնում :Wink:

----------

Հարդ (16.11.2010)

----------


## paniaG

> Հա, եթե ամբողջ կայարանում մարդ չլինի, մի գուցե կարողանամ, կամ էլ ասենք վերևի տարբերակով, որ մեկի ձեռքը բռնած լինեմ:
> Բայց առանց էդ նախապայմաններից որևէ մեկի ուշագնաց կլինեմ (ասում եմ չէ, իրականության զգացողությունն եմ կորցնում):


մի առիթով անպաման կօգնեմ քեզ, եթե ոչ ոք չհամաձայվի :Smile:

----------

Հարդ (16.11.2010)

----------


## VisTolog

> Հա, եթե ամբողջ կայարանում մարդ չլինի, մի գուցե կարողանամ, կամ էլ ասենք վերևի տարբերակով, որ մեկի ձեռքը բռնած լինեմ:
> *Բայց առանց էդ նախապայմաններից որևէ մեկի ուշագնաց կլինեմ (ասում եմ չէ, իրականության զգացողությունն եմ կորցնում)*:


Հոգեբույժի կամ նյարդաբանի մոտ չես ուզու՞մ գնաս:

----------


## Հարդ

> Հոգեբույժի կամ նյարդաբանի մոտ չես ուզու՞մ գնաս:


Լավ իմանալով մեր բժիշկներին ու աշխատելաոճին, նախընտրում եմ չգնալ:

----------

Magic-Mushroom (16.11.2010)

----------


## VisTolog

> Լավ իմանալով մեր բժիշկներին ու աշխատելաոճին, նախընտրում եմ չգնալ:


Լավ: Մոտակա ժամանակներս եթե հոգեբույժի հետ շփվեմ, կասեմ արդյունքների մասին: :Jpit: 


Կարծրացած կարծիք բժիշկների մասին:

----------


## Ֆոտոն

> Մի ժամանակ ես ակնոց չէի կրում ու պատկերացում չունեի ակնոց կրողներին հատուկ կենցաղի մասին: Երբ սկսեցի կրել, ավելի ուշադիր սկսեցի հետևել ճանապարհին հանդիպող ճյուղ-արգելք-սյուն ու նման բաներին: Մի ժամանակ վախենում էի, որ ինչ-որ բանին հարվածելով, պարզ է, որ գլխով, ակնոցս կկոտրվի ու աչքս կմտնեն փշրված ապակիները: 
> Զարմանում էի, որ նախկինում շատ անուշադիր լիենլով ոչ մի դեպք չէր պատահել, չնայած մի անգամ հաճելիորեն բախվել էի սյանը: Հիմա էլ, որ քայլում եմ, ավելի շատ վստահում եմ սեփական աչքերիս քան ակնոցով աչքերիս: Ակնոցն ավելի շատ լարվածություն է տալիս, քան վստահություն, որ հաստատ ամեն ինչ ճիշտ եմ տեսնում: Հետո ակնոցն սկսեց որոշ դեպքերում պաշտպանական բան լինել: Եթե ծառերի միջով եմ անցնելու, ակնոցը կընդունի հարվածը, ու քանի որ արդեն գիտեմ, որ ապակին էդքան էլ հեշտ չի կոտրվում, գոնե վստահ եմ, որ ճյուղը աչքս չի մտնի: Սրանք զգացումներ են, որ իմ մոտ կարծում եմ նորմայի մեջ են դեռ: Հետաքրքիր է, որ մինչև այս քննարկումը կարդալը չէի մտածել, որ հնարավոր է սա սրվի:
> 
> Ինձ մոտ վերջերս ավելի նկատելի է ուրիշ տեսակի անհանգստություն կամ վախ: Հայաստանում կամ հայերի շրջապատում խուսափում եմ անգլերեն խոսելուց, երբ դրա կարիքը կա: Ասենք հանդիպում է, հայերն ու օտարազգիները, մոտավորապես 50 մարդ: Բոլորը շփվում են անգլերեն: Բավական անվստահ եմ լինում, ոնց որ անընդհատ ինձ հետևեն: Եթե միայն օտարազգիի հետ եմ խոսում ու այլ հայախոս վկա չկա, շատ հանգիստ ու վստահ եմ լինում: Ռուսերեն խոսելու մասին էլ չեմ ասում: Անգլերեն հիմա պարապում եմ, լեզվիս բացվելն ինձ վստահություն տալիս է, բայց մասամբ: Ռուսերեն էլ, քիչ է մնում գնամ պարապեմ, որ էդ դարդից էլ պրծնեմ:  Ինչի՞ց կլինի:


Մի վախ էլ հիշեցի, որ բանի տեղ չեմ դնում ու չգիտեմ ինչ անել դրա հետ: Անընդհատ շտապում եմ, անընդհատ մի բանից ուշանում եմ, եթե նույնիսկ չեմ շտապում: եթե դաս ունեմ անելու, գեղարվեստական գիրք կարդալու, մեյլ ստուգելու, անկարևորից սկսում եմ, որ հետո կարևորն անեմ ու միշտ ակրևորը չեմ անում: Անհանգստությունից խաղում եմ խաղեր ու ժամանակը անցնում ա, ես էլի եմ անհանգստանում ու ինձ վրա բարկանում, որ էլի չպարապեցի, բայց արդեն ինձ կառավարել չեմ կարողանում:  :Sad:  Այ հիմա փոխանակ դաս անեմ, անգլ, եսիմ ինչ, ընդ որում աշխատողները բոլոր գործուղման են, կողքից խանգարող չկա, գործ էլ չկա անելու ու էլի անհանգստանում եմ, գործից չեմ ուշանում ու ոչ մի րոպե շուտ չեմ գնում ու էլի անհանգստանում եմ, կարծես վատ բան եմ անում: Նույն հաց ուտելիս շտապում եմ, ոնց որ ժամանակ չունեմ ոչ մի բան անելու ու էդպես էլ ոչ մի բան նորմալ չեմ անում, նորմալը իմ հասկացմամբ էլի:

----------

Մանանա (17.11.2010)

----------


## Չամիչ

> Լավ, որ խոսք գնաց, մի բան էլ ես ասեմ:
> Ուրեմն մետրոյի կայարանում գնացքի սպասելուց, երբ մոտենում եմ էդ ռելսերի փոսի մասին, գլուխս սկսում ա ահավոր պտտվել ու ինձ թվում ա, այսինքն չի թվում, իրոք տենց ա, որ հավասարակշռությունս կորցնում եմ, ու ոնց որ էդ փոսն ինձ քաշի իր մեջ: Մի տեսակ իրականության զգացողությունը կորցնում եմ, հայտնվում անօդ տարածության մեջ:
> Ու էդքան բանը սկսած մոտ 1,50 մետր հեռավորությունից: Ու երբ նայում եմ էդ փոսին կիպ կանգնած մարդկանց, սարսռում եմ, թե ոնց են կանգնել:
> Կամ աննդհատ վախ կա, որ հեսա մեկը կբրդի ու կգցի էդ փոսի մեջ:
> Ու հենց վերջերս ա դա խորացել, վերջին ժամանակներում եմ ավելի ցայտուն զգում: Հենց այսօր էր, հենց մոտեցա էդ 1,50 հեռավորությունն անցա, գլուխս սկսեց պտտվել ու հազիվ ինձ քաշեցի ու հեռու տարա...


Նման վախերը հաղթահարելու կա միայն մեկ տարբերակ: Պետք է կարողանալ տիրապետել ուշադրությանը, այն, ներսից տեղափոխելով դեպի դուրս: Ուշադրությունը տեղափոխելով դրսի օբյեկտների, իրադարձությունների վրա հնարավորությունը է ստեղծվում զգալու, գիտակցելու, որ այն ինչ կապված է վախերի տագնապների հետ կատարվում է մեր ուղեղում եւ իրականության հետ ոչ մի կապ չունի, իրականում, պարզապես գոյություն չունի:

----------

Հարդ (16.11.2010), ՆանՍ (16.11.2010)

----------


## erexa

> Ինձ մոտ վերջերս ավելի նկատելի է ուրիշ տեսակի անհանգստություն կամ վախ: Հայաստանում կամ հայերի շրջապատում խուսափում եմ անգլերեն խոսելուց, երբ դրա կարիքը կա: Ասենք հանդիպում է, հայերն ու օտարազգիները, մոտավորապես 50 մարդ: Բոլորը շփվում են անգլերեն: Բավական անվստահ եմ լինում, ոնց որ անընդհատ ինձ հետևեն: Եթե միայն օտարազգիի հետ եմ խոսում ու այլ հայախոս վկա չկա, շատ հանգիստ ու վստահ եմ լինում: Ռուսերեն խոսելու մասին էլ չեմ ասում: Անգլերեն հիմա պարապում եմ, լեզվիս բացվելն ինձ վստահություն տալիս է, բայց մասամբ: Ռուսերեն էլ, քիչ է մնում գնամ պարապեմ, որ էդ դարդից էլ պրծնեմ:  Ինչի՞ց կլինի:


Բացասական մտքերից, ուշադրություն ես դարձնում այդ մտքերի վրա և վախենում ես:

----------


## VisTolog

> Բացասական մտքերից, ուշադրություն ես դարձնում այդ մտքերի վրա և վախենում ես:


ԳուՅտ արեցիր: :LOL:

----------

Ariadna (16.11.2010), Արշակ (17.11.2010), Ֆոտոն (16.11.2010)

----------


## erexa

> Ամենակարևորը էն ա, որ  դու ինքդ քո  մեջ  պիտի զարգացնես էն միտքը, որ  յանի  էդ  ինչ ստից  ու  անկապ  զգացում  ա, որ  ես էլ  դրանից  պիտի վախենամ, *ՓԱՀ*…


Այս ձեր գրված միտքը ճնշող միտք է, վախը չի սիրում երբ իրեն ճնշում են:

----------


## erexa

> ԳուՅտ արեցիր:


Այն ինչը,որ քո ուղեղում չի տեղավորվում դեռ գյուտ չի կոչվում:  :Smile:

----------


## VisTolog

> Այն ինչը,որ քո ուղեղում չի տեղավորվում դեռ գյուտ չի կոչվում:


Այն, ինչը քո ուղեղը չի զգացել, երբեք չի կարող դրա մասին ինչ-որ բան ասել: :Smile:

----------


## erexa

> Էդ էլ ա ճիշտ...բայց մենակ էն մտքից, որ գնացքը պիտի վրայովս անցնի, ինձ լավ իմանալով գիտեմ, որ չեմ դիմանա ու վեր կկենամ: 
> Հ. Գ. Փակ տարածություններ պատկերացնելուց էլ եմ վատանում:


Առաջնահերթին դուք պետք է սովորեք վախը ընդունել:  Ես ձեզ խորհուրդ կտամ ամեն օր 5-15 րոպե աչքերը փակել և մտածել այն մտքերի մասին ,որոնք ձեզ մոտ վախ են առաջացնում: Թողեք վախ առաջացնուղ  մտքերը պտտվեն ձեր ուղեղում, չփորձեք ճնշել և հանգստացնել այդ մտքերին: Լսեք նրանց, թող նրանք պտտվեն ձեր ուղեղում մեկը մյուսին հաջորդելով: Մտածելով վախ առաջացնող մտքերի մասին ձեզ մոտ վախի զգացումը կշատանա ընդունեք այն, զգացեք այն, ինքներդ ձեզ հարցրեք ինչ եմ ես կոնկրետ այս պահին զգում՞ և զեր մտքում թվեք այդ բոլոր զգացմունքները 

որոնք դուք զգում եք: Ինքներդ ձեզ ասեք, ես ընդունում եմ որ ես վախենում եմ, ես իրավունք ունեմ վախենալ, զգացեք այդ վախը ձեր ամբողջ հոգով,զգացեք այդ տհաճ զգացմունքները ձեր ամբողջ մարմնով, շնչեք այդ վախը և վախը ընդունելուց որոշ ժամանակ հետո դուք կհանգստանաք:

----------


## Հարդ

> Առաջնահերթին դուք պետք է սովորեք վախը ընդունել:  Ես ձեզ խորհուրդ կտամ ամեն օր 5-15 րոպե աչքերը փակել և մտածել այն մտքերի մասին ,որոնք ձեզ մոտ վախ են առաջացնում: Թողեք վախ առաջացնուղ  մտքերը պտտվեն ձեր ուղեղում, չփորձեք ճնշել և հանգստացնել այդ մտքերին: Լսեք նրանց, թող նրանք պտտվեն ձեր ուղեղում մեկը մյուսին հաջորդելով: Մտածելով վախ առաջացնող մտքերի մասին ձեզ մոտ վախի զգացումը կշատանա ընդունեք այն, զգացեք այն, ինքներդ ձեզ հարցրեք ինչ եմ ես կոնկրետ այս պահին զգում՞ և զեր մտքում թվեք այդ բոլոր զգացմունքները 
> 
> որոնք դուք զգում եք: Ինքներդ ձեզ ասեք, ես ընդունում եմ որ ես վախենում եմ, ես իրավունք ունեմ վախենալ, զգացեք այդ վախը ձեր ամբողջ հոգով,զգացեք այդ տհաճ զգացմունքները ձեր ամբողջ մարմնով, շնչեք այդ վախը և վախը ընդունելուց որոշ ժամանակ հետո դուք կհանգստանաք:


Դե տենց եմ էլի արել, որ էս օրին եմ...

----------

Freeman (16.10.2011), Magic-Mushroom (16.11.2010), paniaG (16.11.2010), VisTolog (16.11.2010), Մանանա (17.11.2010), ՆանՍ (17.11.2010)

----------


## erexa

> Դե տենց եմ էլի արել, որ էս օրին եմ...


Եթե տենց արած լինեիր այքան ժամանակ ինչքան որ պետք է էս օրին չէիր լինի վախդ ինչ ինչ չափով քչացած կլիներ:

----------


## Magic-Mushroom

Վախը դա օրգանիզմի պաշտպանողական ռեակցիան է,վախը դա սթրես է ու այն ազդում է ադրենալինի միջոցով,եթե վախը առանց պատճառի է լինում ուրեմն մեղավոր է վեգետատիվ նյարդային համակարգը,այն կարող է լինել շատ գերհոգնածությունից,գիշերը չքնելուց,շատ աշխատելուց,վախը եւ տագնապը կարգավորում է *ԳԱՄԿ*-ը(Գամմա Ամինո Յուղաթթուն),թույլ միջոցներից կարող եք փորձել տարբեր խոտաբույսերից պատրաստված միջոցները՝օրինակ մելիսսան եւ պիոնի ծաղիկները,իսկ ավելի լուրջ օգնության համար առանց ամանչելու այցելեք ձեր ընտանեկան բժշկի մոտ եւ նա ուղղություն կտա նյարդաբանի մոտ,իսկ նյարդաբանի հետ կարող եք կիսվել ձեր պռոբլեմներով եւ նա կնշանակի ձեզ համապատսխան անտիդեպրեսանտ(Պակսիլ,Ֆլուոկսոետին,Ֆեվարին,Ցեպրալեկս,Ստիմուլտոն,աստված չանի Ամիտրիպտիլին) + տրանկվիլիզատոր(Տազեպամ,Դիազեպամ,Կլոնոզեպամ,Լորազեպամ,Ֆենոզեպամ)՝եթե ձեր աշխատանքը կախված չէ մեխանիզմների աշխատանքի,ավտոմեքենա վարելու,լուրջ ուշադրություն պահանջող աշխատանքի հետ,վախը եւ տագնապը կարող են առաջացնել շատ լուրջ ու ծանր հիվանդություններ,պետք չէ ականջի հետեւ գցել եւ միշտ հիշեք կանխարգելելը ավելի հեշտ է քան բուժելը,օրգանիզմում եթե մի բան խանգարվում է ապա հետո շատ դժվար է լինում վերականգնել:

----------

VisTolog (16.11.2010), Ամպ (16.11.2010), Արևածագ (16.11.2010), Հարդ (16.11.2010), ՆանՍ (17.11.2010)

----------


## Ամպ

Ես էլ իմ վախի մասին գրեմ: Երկար ժամանակ է՝ մի վախ է մտել մեջս ու դուրս չի գալիս: Էդ վախն ինձ անընդհատ չի հետապնդում, բայց երբեմն սրվում է. վախենում եմ իմ թիկունքից: Մտածում եմ՝ կշրջվեմ ու թիկունքումս մի դավադիր բան կամ էլ դավադիր մեկին կտեսնեմ: Մի անգամ մեկն ինձ ասաց, որ նմանատիպ վախ մանկուց է մարդու մեջ մտնում, ու դա կապված է փոքր երեխային ճիշտ կամ սխալ գրկելու հետ: Այսինքն, եթե երեխային գրկում են այնպես, որ նա դեմքով գրկողին է նայում, թիկունքում դատարկություն ու անպաշտպանվածություն է զգում, ու մեջը նմանատիպ վախ է սկսում ձևավորվել: Չեմ հավատում այդ վարկածին, բայց հիմա՝ երեխա գրկելիս, ենթագիտակցորեն միշտ այնպես եմ գրկում, որ մեջքով ինձ հպված լինի:

----------


## erexa

> ,իսկ ավելի լուրջ օգնության համար առանց ամանչելու այցելեք ձեր ընտանեկան բժշկի մոտ եւ նա ուղղություն կտա նյարդաբանի մոտ,իսկ նյարդաբանի հետ կարող եք կիսվել ձեր պռոբլեմներով եւ նա կնշանակի ձեզ համապատսխան անտիդեպրեսանտ
> :


Էդ անտիդեպրեսանտ դեղերը 
ա.մի տեսակ մարդուն ավելի են շշմացնում
բ.մարդը կախվածություն ա ունենում այդ դեղերից
գ.կարող են ազդել մարդու որոշ օրգանների վրա:

----------


## Magic-Mushroom

*erexa* ջան քեզ շատ էի կարոտել :Lol2: 
Իմ նշած անտիդեպրեսանտները՝բացի Ամիտրիպտիլինից,չեն շշմացնում,նրանք գլխուղեղում շատացնում են Սերոտոնինը,իսկ Սերոտոնինը չի շշմացնում,այլ ընդհակառակը ավելի աշխուժացնում է,այդ դեղերը նոր են ու շատ վնաս չեն պատճառում,համաձայն եմ քեզ հետ կարող է կախվածություն թեթեւ առաջացնի,բայց դա մարդուց է կախված,նրանց կախվածությունը սուրճի նման է,այդ անտիդեպրեսանտները ազդում են 3 շաբաթից դրա համար նրանց հետ խմում են տրանկվիլիզտորներ մինչեւ անտիդեպրեսանտների էֆֆեկտը սկսի ազդել,հետո ես չեմ ասում թեթեւ վախերի դեպքում գնան բժշկի ու խմեն այդ դեղերը,այլ իմ ասածը վերաբերվում *պանիկ ատակներին*՝որոնք շատ զզվելի են ու մարդը չի կարող նորմալ ապրել՝օրինակ կարող է քեզ թվալ որ սիրտը կանգնում է եւ մահանում ես,թեթեւ վախերի համար կան շատ լավ պրեպարատներ՝օրինակ *Նովոպասիտ* դեղը՝որը պատրաստված է խոտաբույսերի էքստարակտներից,նաեւ մի շատ հրաշալի հայկական դեղ Մեքսիլը՝որը ունի հակաօքսիդանտ,նոտրոպ,անքսիոլիտիկ(հակատագնապային),սթրեսից պաշտպանող ու անտիհիպօքսանտ(թթվածնային կաղծից պաշտպանող) հատկություններ,բաձարձակապես անվնաս է,համ էլ եթե կարք չլինի հաստատ բժիշկը նման ուժեղ եւ դեղատոմսով դեղեր չի նշանակի:

----------

Ariadna (22.11.2010)

----------


## Մանանա

> Մի վախ էլ հիշեցի, որ բանի տեղ չեմ դնում ու չգիտեմ ինչ անել դրա հետ: Անընդհատ շտապում եմ, անընդհատ մի բանից ուշանում եմ, եթե նույնիսկ չեմ շտապում: եթե դաս ունեմ անելու, գեղարվեստական գիրք կարդալու, մեյլ ստուգելու, անկարևորից սկսում եմ, որ հետո կարևորն անեմ ու միշտ ակրևորը չեմ անում: Անհանգստությունից խաղում եմ խաղեր ու ժամանակը անցնում ա, ես էլի եմ անհանգստանում ու ինձ վրա բարկանում, որ էլի չպարապեցի, բայց արդեն ինձ կառավարել չեմ կարողանում:  Այ հիմա փոխանակ դաս անեմ, անգլ, եսիմ ինչ, ընդ որում աշխատողները բոլոր գործուղման են, կողքից խանգարող չկա, գործ էլ չկա անելու ու էլի անհանգստանում եմ, գործից չեմ ուշանում ու ոչ մի րոպե շուտ չեմ գնում ու էլի անհանգստանում եմ, կարծես վատ բան եմ անում: Նույն հաց ուտելիս շտապում եմ, ոնց որ ժամանակ չունեմ ոչ մի բան անելու ու էդպես էլ ոչ մի բան նորմալ չեմ անում, նորմալը իմ հասկացմամբ էլի:


Ֆոտոն ջան, էտ ուղղակի трудоголизм-ի նման մի բան ա, էնքան ես աշպատաքնքային վիճակում գտնվում ու բոլորը պահի տակ էնքան բան են քեզանից պահանջում, որ սկսում ես տագնապել, իմ մոտ էլ ա լրիվ նույն վիճակը, օրինակ` ես դիպոմայինս տենց ապրիլի մայիսի կողմերը պիտի հանձնեմ, բայց արդեն մոտս պանիկայա, որ չեմ հասցնում :Blink:

----------

Ֆոտոն (17.11.2010)

----------


## ՆանՍ

> Այս ձեր գրված միտքը ճնշող միտք է, *վախը* չի սիրում երբ իրեն ճնշում են:


Ջհանդամը սիրի, erexa ջան,  :Jpit: իսկ  ո?վ ասաց, թե  ես պիտի իրա սիրել-չսիրելուն  նայեմ, էնքան ճնշվի, էնքան շատ :LOL:  ես, օրինակ, սիրում եմ վախի ճնշումը չափեմ, եթե շատ բարձր ա լինում, վռազ  բերանը լիմոնի  աղ  եմ  լցնում  կամ  անագին,դիմեդրոլ  եմ սրսկում,  որ ձենը կտրի քնի :LOL:

----------


## Ֆոտոն

> Ֆոտոն ջան, էտ ուղղակի трудоголизм-ի նման մի բան ա, էնքան ես աշպատաքնքային վիճակում գտնվում ու բոլորը պահի տակ էնքան բան են քեզանից պահանջում, որ սկսում ես տագնապել, իմ մոտ էլ ա լրիվ նույն վիճակը, օրինակ` ես դիպոմայինս տենց ապրիլի մայիսի կողմերը պիտի հանձնեմ, բայց արդեն մոտս պանիկայա, որ չեմ հասցնում


Դրա հետ կապ չեմ տեսնում էդքան էլ, քանի որ սա կապված է հենց էն դեպքերի հետ, որ անհիմն եմ շտապում: Եթե հիմնավորված լինի, շատ գործ ունենամ, մի քիչ հասկանալի կլինի:

----------


## Magic-Mushroom

Իմ ամենամեծ սարսափը դա հարազատ մարդու մահն է,դա իմ համար շատ մեծ հարաված կլինի,նույնիսկ որ պատկերացնում եմ չեմ կարողանում համակերպվել այդ մտքի հետ,արագ ընկնում եմ դեպրեսիայի մեջ,իսկ երկրորդը շատ եմ վախենում ծերանալուց,չեմ ուզում ապագայում ինձ պատկերացնել,մյուս վախերը ինձ չեն անհանգստացնում,ես հասկանում եմ որ բոլոր վախերը մենք ենք մեր համար ստեղծում ու որ նրանք կազմում են մեր մի մասնիկը:

----------


## Rammstein

> Իսկ ես երկու տարբերակ եմ շատ լավ պատկերացնում:
> 
> 1. Պառկել ռելսերի մեջտեղը: Դրանից քեզ ոչինչ չի լինի:
> 2. Հանգիստ դուրս գալ մեջից, որովհետև ո՜նց էլ լինի, մեկն իրա ձեռքը կմեկնի:
> 
> Ինստռուկցիա՝ 
> 
> Առաջին կետն ավելի մանրամասն: 
> 
> ...


Վիստ, էսքան գրել ես, բայց մի բան բաց ես թողել` փորձիր գուշակել.
ա. ջուրը
բ. գազը
գ. հոսանքը
դ. հեռախոսը
ե. ինտերնետը
 :Jpit: 

Ճիշտ տարբերակն է տարբերակ բ. հոսանքը: Բա որ մարդ ընկնի էդ անտեր փոսը հետո կպնի կոնտակտային ռելսին (էն երրորդ ռելսը, որ մի քիչ ավելի բարձր ա) ու դառնա չիր, ի՞նչ պատասխան ես տալու էդ մարդու մինուճար կրիային:  :LOL: 

Կոնտակտային ռելսը, եթե չեմ սխալվում, 825 Վ լարման տակ ա:  :Viannen 09:

----------

Ariadna (22.11.2010), Նաիրուհի (31.07.2013)

----------


## VisTolog

> Վիստ, էսքան գրել ես, բայց մի բան բաց ես թողել` փորձիր գուշակել.
> ա. ջուրը
> բ. գազը
> գ. հոսանքը
> դ. հեռախոսը
> ե. ինտերնետը
> 
> 
> Ճիշտ տարբերակն է տարբերակ բ. հոսանքը: Բա որ մարդ ընկնի էդ անտեր փոսը հետո կպնի կոնտակտային ռելսին (էն երրորդ ռելսը, որ մի քիչ ավելի բարձր ա) ու դառնա չիր, ի՞նչ պատասխան ես տալու էդ մարդու մինուճար կրիային: 
> ...


Վերջապես մեկը նկատեց: :LOL:  Նույնիսկ իրանց էդ ռելսերի մեջ պատկերացնողները չեն մտածում, որ չիր են դառնալու, մինչև մետրոն իրանց հասնի: :LOL:  Դե որտև իրենց վախենալու առիթա պետք: Մենակ հոսանքահարվելը հետաքրքիր չի: :Yes:

----------


## Rammstein

> Վերջապես մեկը նկատեց: Նույնիսկ իրանց էդ ռելսերի մեջ պատկերացնողները չեն մտածում, որ չիր են դառնալու, մինչև մետրոն իրանց հասնի: Դե որտև իրենց վախենալու առիթա պետք: Մենակ հոսանքահարվելը հետաքրքիր չի:


Եթե հարցին լուրջ մոտենանք, ապա պետք ա ընդամենը ասել, որ մետրոյի ռելսերի փոսի մեջ ընկնողը

1. Չփորձի նույն ճանապարհով ինքնուրույն բարձրանալ:
2. Չխնդրի ոչ մեկից, որ ձեռքը տալ ու օգնել բարձրանալ (երկու հատ չիր առավել եւս ցանկալի չի):
3. Հեռու մնա կոնտակտային ռելսից, իսկ ով որ վերջինս չի տարբերում սովորական ռելսերից, ապա թող հեռու մնա ցանկացած մետաղական առարկայից:  :Jpit: 
4. Գնա կանգնի ռելսերի վրա ամրացված էն սեւ-սպիտակ գծավոր նշանի հետեւի կողմում, որտեւ գնցքը մինչեւ էդ նշանն ա կանգնում:
5. Կանչի մետրոյի աշխատակցին, որը կա՛մ կհոսանքազրկի կոնտակտային ռելսը ու կօգնի բարձրանալ հարթակ, կա՛մ էլ թունելի միջով` տեխնիկական ելքով դուրս կբերի:

----------

Leo Negri (22.11.2010), Հարդ (22.11.2010), Նաիրուհի (31.07.2013)

----------


## Հարդ

> 5. Կանչի մետրոյի աշխատակցին, որը կա՛մ կհոսանքազրկի կոնտակտային ռելսը ու կօգնի բարձրանալ հարթակ, կա՛մ էլ թունելի միջով` տեխնիկական ելքով դուրս կբերի:


Բայց դու գիտե՞ս խնդալուն որն ա: Որ մետրոյի փոսի միջից, ինչ որ մեկը աշխատակից ա կանչում  :Lol2:  (փրկեք ինձ... ծիծաղից, ուրիշ բան չմտածեք):

----------


## Rammstein

> Բայց դու գիտե՞ս խնդալուն որն ա: Որ մետրոյի փոսի միջից, ինչ որ մեկը աշխատակից ա կանչում  (փրկեք ինձ... ծիծաղից, ուրիշ բան չմտածեք):


Ընկնո՛ղը չի կանչում, այլ կա՛մ խնդրում ա ներկա գտնվողներից մեկին, նա ա կանչում, կա՛մ ներկա գտնվողը ինքն ա ֆայմում ու կանչում: Իսկ եթե ուրիշ մարդ չլինի, ապա էդ մարդը կարա ինքը կանչի աշխատակցին` վրան ծիծաղող չի լինի:  :Smile:

----------


## Reh32

մի  անտիկվար  վախ  ունեմ. Ցանկացած  գործ  սկսելուց  առաջ  ինձ  թվում  ա  որ  ես  կեսից  կհոգնեմ. ու  եթե  ամեն  դեպքում  սկսում  եմ  ու  հանկարծ  հոգնածության  նշույլներ  եմ  զգում  ընկնում  եմ  պանիկայի  մեջ.

----------


## Մանուլ

Հարդ, ամբողջ քննարկումը ալարեցի կարդալ, բայց ռելսերի մասին մի բան էլ ես ասեմ: 1-2 ամիս առաջ ես էլ էի վախենում մետրոյի ռելսերին մոտիկ գնալուց, բայց հենց էսօր գնացի կանգնեցի ուղիղ եզրին ու ոչ մի վախ էլ չզգացի: Մետրոյի Շենգավիթ կայարանում եղե՞լ ես: Էնտեղ պատեր չկան (դե, նրանցից, որ կամարների միջև են, ոչ էլ կամարներ կան), միայն հարթակի մեջտեղում սյուներ են: Հետո՝ էն «փոսը», որտեղով անցնում են ռելսերը, էնքան էլ խորը չի, ինչքան մյուս կայարաններում: Երևի տենց ա թվում նրա հաշվին, որ ավելի լայն ա փոսը կամ պատը ուռուցիկ ա դեպի ներս (կարող ա՞ մյուս կայարանների պատերն էլ են տենց, ուշադիր չեմ եղել): 

 Ինձ թվում ա՝ ես վախենում էի նրա համար, որ հետևս պատ կար, ազատ տարածություն չէր: Իսկ Շենգավիթում ազատ ա, ցանկացած պահի կարող եմ հետ գնալ: Էն ժամանակ մտքովս էլ չէր անցնում, որ կարող ա դրանից վախենամ, բայց հիմա տենց եմ կարծում: Մի խոսքով՝ ես էլ չզգացի՝ ոնց, բայց Շենգավիթ կայարանի շնորհիվ էլ չեմ վախենում ռելսերից: Իսկ մյուս կայարաններում չեմ փորձել հենց եզրին կանգնել, բայց ազատ քայլում եմ հիմա ռելսերի կողքի ճանապարհով, ու վախ չունեմ ընդհանրապես:

 Լավ գովազդ էր, չէ՞  :LOL: :

----------


## Մանուլ

Հա, մոռացա ասել, որ ինչ-որ բան աչքս մտնելուց և ինչ-որ բան գլխիս ընկնելուց վախս ոնց որ անցել ա: Էստեղ գրածներից ոչ մեկից չեմ օգտվել: Շաբաթ-կիրակի ա խոսվել դրա մասին, երկուշաբթի դասի գնալուց ճամփին ոչ մի արտառոց «վտանգավոր» բան չտեսա: Ու մինչև հիմա էլ չեմ տեսնում (աչքով չտամ): Ամեն դեպքում երևի ձեր գրածներն օգնեցին, շնորհակալ եմ  :Smile: :

----------

Հարդ (04.01.2011)

----------


## Aj Klik

ես ոչ մի բանից չեմ վախենում :Jpit: դե երևի :Jpit: միշտ ինքս ինձ ասել եմ,որ վախենալ պետք է միայն ՎԱԽԻՑ :Yes:

----------


## Lem

Օդանավակայանում մոլորվել-կորչելուց, համապատասխան gate-ը չգտնելուց, երբ ինքնաթիռ ես փոխում: Բուժում կա՞:

----------


## Ariadna

> Օդանավակայանում մոլորվել-կորչելուց, համապատասխան gate-ը չգտնելուց, երբ ինքնաթիռ ես փոխում: Բուժում կա՞:


Ինձ թվում է միակ բուժումը շատ ճամփորդելն է, մեկ էլ լեզու լավ իմանալը։ Էդ ֆոբիան ես էլ ունեի առաջ, բայց կարելի է ասել անցել է հիմա։ՃՃՃ

----------

Lem (21.03.2011)

----------


## Gayl

> ես ոչ մի բանից չեմ վախենում*դե երևի*միշտ ինքս ինձ ասել եմ,որ վախենալ պետք է միայն ՎԱԽԻՑ


Միայն գ=երը ոչնչից չեն վախենում  :Wink:  , իսկ վախը հաղթահարելը արդեն ուրիշ անուն ունի  :Wink:

----------

VisTolog (23.03.2011)

----------


## Aj Klik

> Միայն գ=երը ոչնչից չեն վախենում  , իսկ վախը հաղթահարելը արդեն ուրիշ անուն ունի


հնարավոր է :Think:

----------


## Gayl

> հնարավոր է


Ոչ թե հնարավոր է այլ այդպես է, թե չէ ինչպես կարելի է չվախենալ  :LOL:  :LOL:

----------

Ariadna (21.03.2011), VisTolog (23.03.2011)

----------


## Aj Klik

> Ոչ թե հնարավոր է այլ այդպես է, թե չէ ինչպես կարելի է չվախենալ


Շատ գիտեմ:Բայց ես չեմ վախում:Կամել հաղթահարում եմ:

----------

Gayl (21.03.2011)

----------


## Ameli

Ես վախենում եմ խելագարվելուց:

----------

ԳագոՋան (03.05.2011)

----------


## Մանուլ

> Ես վախենում եմ խելագարվելուց:


 Երբևէ ունեցածս ամենաահավոր վախն ա եղել: Իմ դեպքում պատճառը վախն էր. էնքան էի վախենում, որ վախենում էի, թե կխելագարվեմ: Աննկարագրելիորեն անտանելի ա: Բարեբախտաբար, 2-3 օր տևեց ընդամենը:

----------


## Ameli

Աշխատում եմ չմտածել վախերիս մասին / դրանք էնքան էլ շատ չեն / :
Լսել եմ, որ ռուս գրողներից չեմ հիշում որ մեկը վախենում էր կենդանի թաղվելուց, ու վերջում հենց այդպես էլ եղել է , կարող է նա դրա մասին շատ չի մտածել, բայց ենթագիտակցության մեջ մնացել է, այստեղից կարելի է մի եզրակացություն անել՝ պետք չէ մեծ տեղ տալ վախերին:

----------


## հովարս

> Երբևէ ունեցածս ամենաահավոր վախն ա եղել: Իմ դեպքում պատճառը վախն էր. էնքան էի վախենում, որ վախենում էի, թե կխելագարվեմ: Աննկարագրելիորեն անտանելի ա: Բարեբախտաբար, 2-3 օր տևեց ընդամենը:


Մեջբերում Ameli-ի խոսքերից 
Ես վախենում եմ խելագարվելուց:


Իսկ պատճառներ ունե՞ք խելագարվելու: Եթե պատճառը վերացնեք, վախը կ'կորի:

----------


## Ameli

> Իսկ պատճառներ ունե՞ք խելագարվելու: Եթե պատճառը վերացնեք, վախը կ'կորի:


Չէ, չեմ կարծում թե պատճառներ կան, ուղղակի վախենում եմ, վախենում եմ խելագարվել ու խելագարի կյանքով ապրել, կյանքը կողքովս կանցնի ու ես բան չեմ հասկանա, չնայած խելագարը նման բաների մասին չի մտածում: Այ հենց նոր գրելիս մի բան էլ հայտնաբերեցի, որ երևի ավելի շատ վախենում եմ խելագարվելուց հետո ուշքի գալուց, հենց այդ ժամանակ կասկանաս ինչ ես կորցրել, ու մի անգամ էլ կխելագարվես, այնպես որ եթե խելագարվել, ապա ամբողջովին ու մինչև կյանքի վերջը, ի՞նչ իմանաս, գուցե խելագարներն ավելի երջանիկ են:

----------


## erexa

> Չէ, չեմ կարծում թե պատճառներ կան, ուղղակի վախենում եմ, վախենում եմ խելագարվել ու խելագարի կյանքով ապրել, կյանքը կողքովս կանցնի ու ես բան չեմ հասկանա, չնայած խելագարը նման բաների մասին չի մտածում: Այ հենց նոր գրելիս մի բան էլ հայտնաբերեցի, որ երևի ավելի շատ վախենում եմ խելագարվելուց հետո ուշքի գալուց, հենց այդ ժամանակ կասկանաս ինչ ես կորցրել, ու մի անգամ էլ կխելագարվես, այնպես որ եթե խելագարվել, ապա ամբողջովին ու մինչև կյանքի վերջը, ի՞նչ իմանաս, գուցե խելագարներն ավելի երջանիկ են:


Հոգեպես քեզ հանգիստ ես զգում՞, մի գուցե հոգեպես լարվածությունից է գալիս, որ վախենում ես թե կխելագարվես:

----------


## Ameli

> Հոգեպես քեզ հանգիստ ես զգում՞, մի գուցե հոգեպես լարվածությունից է գալիս, որ վախենում ես թե կխելագարվես:


 Չէ ոչ մի լարվածություն, այնպես չի թե տառապում եմ էդ մտքից, ուղղակի, որ պատկերացնում եմ սարսափում եմ:

----------


## Ameli

Մի բանից էլ եմ շատ վախենում՝ կովերից: Դե եթե ձեզանից որևէ մեկը զգար նրա կոտոշների սրությունը իր վրա նա էլ կվախենար: Երևի պատճառներից մեկն էլ դա է, որ ցլամարտեր չեմ կարողանում նայել

----------


## Morg

Ոչ մի մթություն, ոչ մի մահացած մարդ, որ մի փակ տարածություն: իմ  գերֆոբիան բարձրությունն է: Ահավոր ձևի վախենում եմ բարձրությունից: Պատճառը փոքր ժամանակ տեսածս երազներն էին, թե ես ոնց եմ ընկնում մեծ բարձրությունից ու տեղ չեմ հասնում: Եթե ես կանգնում եմ շենքի ասենք 5-րդ հարկում, ինձ թվումա, թե կարողա երկրաշարժ կամ ինչ որ բան լինի ու ես ընկնեմ: Պատկերացնելով, թե ոնց է դեմքս փշրվում ասֆալտի վրա, միանգամից ետ եմ քաշվում: Ոնց հաղթահարեմ վախս հոգեբան ջաաաաաաաան:?

----------

Ameli (12.07.2011)

----------


## Վահե-91

> Ես վախենում եմ խելագարվելուց:


միգուցե եթե ավելի շատ շփվես քո տարիքի մարդկանց հետ, կհասկանաս, որ դու հեռու ես խելագարվելուց ? իրական կյանքում նկատի ունեմ

իսկ ես վախում եմ մենակ մնալուց  :Xeloq:  նկատի ունեմ առանց երկրորդ կեսի  :Think:

----------


## Ameli

> միգուցե եթե ավելի շատ շփվես քո տարիքի մարդկանց հետ, կհասկանաս, որ դու հեռու ես խելագարվելուց ?


էդ կապ չունի :  Ասեմ, որ հետո հասկացա, որ դրանից վախենալ պետք չի, ու վերևում գրել եմ




> երևի ավելի շատ վախենում եմ խելագարվելուց հետո ուշքի գալուց, հենց այդ ժամանակ կասկանաս ինչ ես կորցրել, ու մի անգամ էլ կխելագարվես, այնպես որ եթե խելագարվել, ապա ամբողջովին ու մինչև կյանքի վերջը, ի՞նչ իմանաս, գուցե խելագարներն ավելի երջանիկ են:

----------


## VisTolog

> Ոչ մի մթություն, ոչ մի մահացած մարդ, որ մի փակ տարածություն: իմ  գերֆոբիան բարձրությունն է: Ահավոր ձևի վախենում եմ բարձրությունից: Պատճառը փոքր ժամանակ տեսածս երազներն էին, թե ես ոնց եմ ընկնում մեծ բարձրությունից ու տեղ չեմ հասնում: Եթե ես կանգնում եմ շենքի ասենք 5-րդ հարկում, ինձ թվումա, թե կարողա երկրաշարժ կամ ինչ որ բան լինի ու ես ընկնեմ: Պատկերացնելով, թե ոնց է դեմքս փշրվում ասֆալտի վրա, միանգամից ետ եմ քաշվում: Ոնց հաղթահարեմ վախս հոգեբան ջաաաաաաաան:?


Երբ որ ես պստիգ էի (Ֆրիկ :LOL: ) ինձ նստացնում էին լուսամուտի գոգին ու էդ պահը նենցա տպավորվել մոտս, որ մինչև հիմա հիշում եմ ու երազում եմ նույնիսկ տեսնում: Մերոնց ասելով հնարավոր չի, որ ես դա հիշեմ, որտև 2-3 տարեկան եմ եղել, բայց դե փաստը էն ա, որ հիշում եմ: Իսկ հիմա զարմանում եմ, որ դա պատճառ չի դարձել բարձրությունից վախենալու համար  :Xeloq:  այլ ընդհակառակը, շատ եմ սիրում բարձրություն:

----------


## Վահե-91

> Մի բանից էլ եմ շատ վախենում՝ կովերից: Դե եթե ձեզանից որևէ մեկը զգար նրա կոտոշների սրությունը իր վրա նա էլ կվախենար: Երևի պատճառներից մեկն էլ դա է, որ ցլամարտեր չեմ կարողանում նայել


բայց կովերը կոտոշներ չունեն  :LOL:  դու հաստատ համոզված ես, որ վախենում ես չեղած բաներից  :Shok:

----------


## Ameli

> բայց կովերը կոտոշներ չունեն  դու հաստատ համոզված ես, որ վախենում ես չեղած բաներից


Ոնց ա երևում որ քաղաքի տղա ես, այ տղա ոնց թե կովերը կոտոշներ չունեն  :Jpit:

----------

Արէա (13.07.2011)

----------


## Վահե-91

> Ոնց ա երևում որ քաղաքի տղա ես, այ տղա ոնց թե կովերը կոտոշներ չունեն


ուրա, դե ցույց տուր   :Angry2:   հանկարծ չվախենաս կոմպդ անջատես  :Hands Up:

----------


## Freeman

> ուրա, դե ցույց տուր    բայց չվախենաս կոմպդ անջատես


Վապշե ունենում են,սրանը երևի կտրած ա :Jpit:

----------


## Freeman

> Վապշե ունենում են,սրանը երևի կտրած ա


Տես՝

----------


## Վահե-91

> Տես՝


էտի լեսբուհի կովա կամ երկնագույն ցուլ  :LOL:

----------


## Ameli

> ուրա, դե ցույց տուր    բայց չվախենաս կոմպդ անջատես


Հիմա կասի մածունն էլ սև ա  :Jpit:  , գնացել հոլանդական կովերը բերել մեր կտաղած կովերի հետ ես համեմատում  :Angry2: , ասում եմ պոզահարվել եմ մեր կովի կողմից չես հավատու՞մ

----------

Freeman (12.07.2011)

----------


## Freeman

Վահե ջան,էս վերջին մի-երկու տարին չհաշված ես համարյա ամեն օր ժիվոյ կով տեսնում էի :Jpit:

----------


## Վահե-91

> Հիմա կասի մածունն էլ սև ա  , գնացել հոլանդական կովերը բերել մեր կտաղած կովերի հետ ես համեմատում , ասում եմ պոզահարվել եմ մեր կովի կողմից չես հավատու՞մ


լավ հաոզեցիք, ես էլ շներից եմ վախենում ահավոր  :Aggressive:  :Cry:

----------


## Ameli

> Տես՝


վայ ապրի արևդ, լավ ա մեկը իմ կողմից խոսաց…

Վահե ջան կարող ա ուզում էիր կովերն էլ 90 60 90 չափսերով լիեին  :Jpit:  կամ … , լավ դե

----------


## Ameli

> լավ հաոզեցիք, ես էլ շներից եմ վախենում ահավոր


Ես դրանցից չեմ վախենում  :Tongue:

----------


## Freeman

Մեր մոտ բոլոր քննությունները տեստային են,ես էլ *ահավոր*,(ընդ որում ոչ անտեղի :Blush: ) վախենում եմ,որ պատասխանները սխալ համարի տակ կգրեմ

----------


## Վահե-91

> Ես դրանցից չեմ վախենում


կովերից պոզահարվելուց հետո շան կծածը երևի մոծակի խայթոցիա չէ նման ?  :LOL: 




> Մեր մոտ բոլոր քննությունները տեստային են,ես էլ *ահավոր*,(ընդ որում ոչ անտեղի) վախենում եմ,որ պատասխանները սխալ համարի տակ կգրեմ


պատկերացրա ամբողջ Հանրապետությունումա տենց, ոչ միայն ձեր մոտ ու բոլորն էլ էդ վախն ունեն

----------


## Freeman

> պատկերացրա ամբողջ Հանրապետությունումա տենց, ոչ միայն ձեր մոտ ու բոլորն էլ էդ վախն ունեն


Համալսարեննից իմ աիմանալով մենակ մոտ ա,որ սաղ միջանկյալները/զաչոտները/քննությունները տեստային են
Համ էլ իմ մոտ էդ արդեն ահավոր վախ ա,մի հազար անգամ նայում եմ,նոր անցկացնում,բայց մեկ ա ամեն անգամ մի քանի հատ պլստում ա :Sad:

----------


## Վահե-91

> Համալսարեննից իմ աիմանալով մենակ մոտ ա,որ սաղ միջանկյալները/զաչոտները/քննությունները տեստային են


ես գիտեմ դպրոցի ավարտականն ես ասում: Փաստորեն ձերը Суровый Համալսարանա  :Hands Up:

----------


## Ameli

> կովերից պոզահարվելուց հետո շան կծածը երևի մոծակի խայթոցիա չէ նման ?


Իհարկե  :Jpit:  ,  ու հետո ոչ մի անգամ ոչ մի շնիկ ինձ չի կծել, նույնիսկ ձեր Զեյթունի էն մեեծ շունը ատամները ցույց չի տվել, խելոք իրա համար նստել ա

----------


## Վահե-91

> Իհարկե  ,  ու հետո ոչ մի անգամ ոչ մի շնիկ ինձ չի կծել, նույնիսկ ձեր Զեյթունի էն մեեծ շունը ատամները ցույց չի տվել, խելոք իրա համար նստել ա


որ մեկը ? որ իմ հետ գաս հաստատ  ցույց կտա  :Smile:

----------


## Freeman

> ես գիտեմ դպրոցի ավարտականն ես ասում: Փաստորեն ձերը Суровый Համալսարանա


Դե նենց ոչնչոտ  Суровый ա,մարդ կա արդեն ֆոբիա ունի :Jpit: (այ էդ մենակ մեր մոտ չի  :Jpit: )

----------


## Չամիչ

> Ես վախենում եմ խելագարվելուց:


Մարդիկ շատ լավ տիրապետում են մարմնի հիգիենայի կանոններին, բայց ոչ մեկի մտքով չի անցնում, որ միտքը նույնպես հիգիենայի կարիք ունի: Ինչպես, որ ամեն օր մեխանիկորեն կատարում ենք մարմնին անհրաժեշտ հիգիենայի գործողությունների, նույն կերպ, ամեն օր պետք է ժամանակ տրամադրել նաեւ մտքի հիգիենային, այդ դեպքում միտքը ստիպված չի խելագարվի հակահիգենիկ պայմաններից :Smile:  Մարդկանց մեծ մասը էնքան է սերտաճել իր մտքին, որ իր եսը նույնացնում է իր մտքի հետ, նման սերտաճումը բավականին վտանգավոր է: Մի խոսքով, մտքի հետ պետք է զգույշ լինել, եւ չտրվել նրա խաղերին: Դրա համար, պարզապես պետք է ժամանակ տրամադրել, ոչ միայն մարմնին այլ նաեւ գիտակցությանը:

----------

Whyspher Whisper (15.07.2011)

----------


## Altair

Դե ես ել, մենակ նրանից եմ վախենում, որ հնարավոր է շատ երկար ապրեմ: Մինչև 60-ը ինձ գոհացնում է :Smile:

----------


## Ameli

> որ մեկը ? որ իմ հետ գաս հաստատ  ցույց կտա


Էն էլի, էն մեծ գլխով շունը, անպայման ցույց կտամ :

----------


## Arpine

դե լավ ես էլ ասեմ անտանելի  ֆոբիա ունեմ սարդերից նույնիսկ դրանց անունը ստեղ գրելուց :Bad:  .տնեցիք արդեն վախենում են որ ես կարողա տեսնեմ դրանցից  :Jpit:  էստեղ մեկի ավատարը դաէ էնքան շուտ էջը փակեցի ,որ չտեսա ումներ

----------


## Arpine

ասեմ, որ ապացուցված է, որ վախերը և ֆոբիաները ունեն իրենց ներքին պատճառները ( ասենք փոքր ժամանակվա դեպքեր) էնպես որ, պատճառը փնտրեք ձեր մեջ :Smile: 
չնայաց ես գիտեմ ֆոբիայիս պատճառը, բայց ոչ մի կերպ չեմ կարողանում ազատվել դրանից.

----------


## erexa

> Ոչ մի մթություն, ոչ մի մահացած մարդ, որ մի փակ տարածություն: իմ  գերֆոբիան բարձրությունն է: Ահավոր ձևի վախենում եմ բարձրությունից: Պատճառը փոքր ժամանակ տեսածս երազներն էին, թե ես ոնց եմ ընկնում մեծ բարձրությունից ու տեղ չեմ հասնում: Եթե ես կանգնում եմ շենքի ասենք 5-րդ հարկում, ինձ թվումա, թե կարողա երկրաշարժ կամ ինչ որ բան լինի ու ես ընկնեմ: Պատկերացնելով, թե ոնց է դեմքս փշրվում ասֆալտի վրա, միանգամից ետ եմ քաշվում: Ոնց հաղթահարեմ վախս հոգեբան ջաաաաաաաան:?


Վախդ կարող ես հաղթահարել կամ որոշ չափով քչացնել, եթե ամեն օր 3-ից 5 անգամ 15-20 րոպե նայես այն հարկից, որից ամենաքիչն ես վախենում ու էդպես շարունակես մի քանի օր կամ մեկ շաբաթ: Նայելու ընթացքում դու քեզ բնականաբար  վատ կզգաս և ամեն կերպ կուզենաս ետ քաշվել: Ինչքան էլ, որ դժվար լինի փորձիր 15 րոպե դիմանալ, դա շատ կարևոր է: Այդ 15 րոպեյվա ընթացքում դու ինքդ քեզ ասա, որ դու իրավունք ունես վախենալ, քեզ վատ զգալ և զգա այդ տհաճ զգացմունքները քո ամբողջ մարմնով: Մի քանի օրից կամ մեկ շաբաթից  հետո բարձրացիր մեկ  հարկ վերև և մի քանի օր շարունակ նայիր 15-20 րոպե  և կրկնիր վերևի գրած խոսքերը: Մի քանի օրից կամ մեկ շաբաթից հետո բարձրացիր հաջորդ հարկ և նույնը կրկնիր մինչև կբարձրանաս ամենավերջին հարկը:

----------


## erexa

> դե լավ ես էլ ասեմ անտանելի  ֆոբիա ունեմ սարդերից նույնիսկ դրանց անունը ստեղ գրելուց .տնեցիք արդեն վախենում են որ ես կարողա տեսնեմ դրանցից  էստեղ մեկի ավատարը դաէ էնքան շուտ էջը փակեցի ,որ չտեսա ումներ



Այդքան էլ բարդ ֆոբիա չէ,ցանկության դեպքում կարծում եմ կկարողանաս վախդ հաղթահարել կամ քչացնել:

----------


## anahit96

> ասեմ, որ ապացուցված է, որ վախերը և ֆոբիաները ունեն իրենց ներքին պատճառները ( ասենք փոքր ժամանակվա դեպքեր) էնպես որ, պատճառը փնտրեք ձեր մեջ
> չնայաց ես գիտեմ ֆոբիայիս պատճառը, բայց ոչ մի կերպ չեմ կարողանում ազատվել դրանից.


Փոքր ժամանակվանից մի ֆիլմ էի նայել շատ սարսափելի ու դրանից հետո,երբ երեկոյան հայրս ասում էր` գնա ջուր բեր, ես ահավոր վախենում էի մթությունից,քանի-որ ինձ թվում էր,թե էդ ֆիլմի մարդը դուրս կգա դիմացս:Հիմա ճիշտա էդ մարդուց չեմ վախենում,բայց մթությունից վախենում եմ ահավոր

----------


## Arpine

> Այդքան էլ բարդ ֆոբիա չէ,ցանկության դեպքում կարծում եմ կկարողանաս վախդ հաղթահարել կամ քչացնել:


չգիտեմ ոչ մի կերպ չի ստացվում

----------


## Ameli

Ակումբային վախերիցս մեկը /թերևս միակը/. վախենում եմ, որ երբ օրը գա իմ համար էլ թեմա բացող չի լինի  ::}:  էխ էխ էխ  :Sad:

----------

Meme (16.10.2011)

----------


## Ameli

«Թերթում» եմ ձեր օրագրերը, բացահայտում ձեզ, հիանում, փորձում հասկանալ ձեզ, ճանաչել ձեզ ըստ ձեր ներկայացրածի, ու շատ անգամներ ես էլ եմ ուզում օրագիր ունենալ, բայց այդպես էլ չեմ բացում, երևի վախենում եմ, չգիտեմ, վախենում եմ իմ մտքերը հրապարակելուց, վախենում եմ, որ ճիշտ չեք հասկանա, կամ կհասկանաք, միշտ կարծել եմ , որ օրագիրը այնպիսի բան է, որ պետք է թաքուն մնա, ոչ մեկին հասանելի չլինի, իսկ այսպես ի՞նչ է ստացվում, նույնիսկ բոլորովին անծանոթ մարդը կարող է քիթը խոթել իմ ամենանվիրական երազանքների, իմ հույզերի, իմ մտքերի մեջ, վախենում եմ, որ ծանոթ մարդիկ, որոնց ես ներկայանում եմ իմ էության միայն 5 տոկոսով, կկարդան դրանք, ու ինձ ավելի լավ կճանաչեն, ինչը ինձ բնավ էլ պետք չէ

Հ.Գ.  :Pardon:

----------

Arpine (16.10.2011), Freeman (16.10.2011), Meme (16.10.2011)

----------


## Freeman

> Մեր մոտ բոլոր քննությունները տեստային են,ես էլ *ահավոր*,(ընդ որում ոչ անտեղի) վախենում եմ,որ պատասխանները սխալ համարի տակ կգրեմ


Մտել էի էս գրեի, տեսա արդեն գրել եմ :Jpit:

----------


## Վոլտերա

> Վախենում եմ մի օր արթնանալ և չլինել:
> Վախենում եմ մի օր միայնակ լինել:
> Վախենում եմ չհասկացված լինելուց:
> Վախենում եմ Մահից վախենալ:
> Վախենում եմ խաբել-խաբվելուց:
> Վախենում եմ մարդուն չսիրել:
> Վախենում եմ ինձ չունենալ:
> Վախենում եմ ինձ խղջալուց:
> Վախենում եմ ինձ ատելուց:
> ...

----------


## ԱնԱիդա

Երկրաշարժից....

----------


## Stranger_Friend

Ֆիզիկականով վախենում եմ միջատներից, նույնիսկ ճանճ եթե լինում է սենյակում մի փոքր մեծ լինի փախնում եմ  :Jpit: 
Բայց իմ ֆոբիաները ապագայի հանդեպ են....
Վախենում եմ ժամանակս չհերիքի երազանքներիս համար......
վախենում եմ կորցնել հարազատներիս.....
վախենում եմ կյանքս միապաղաղ անցնի....
վախենում եմ մեռնելու պահին չհասկանամ ինչի էի ծնվել...
վախենում եմ ոչինչ չփոխվի երկրի վրա....

----------


## erexa

Վախենում եմ, անկապ աննպատակ ապրելուց, ո՛չ մի բանի չհասնելուց ու ոչինչ չստեղծելուց: Վախենում եմ, ինձ ո՛չ մեկ չսիրի ու ես ո՛չ մեկի չսիրեմ: Մի խոսքով՝ վախենում եմ, ինձ չգտնելուց:

----------

Alphaone (15.06.2018), Ծլնգ (15.06.2018)

----------


## erexa

Հիմա էլ, վախենում եմ, ինքս ինձանից:  :Sad:

----------

